# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  ԼրաԲլթ

## Chuk

Հաճախ լրատվականներում նորությունների ենք հանդիպում, որ ուղղակի բացում ա: Ավելի ֆանտաստիկ հիմարություն կամ ավելի հանճարեղ ապուշություն հաճախ չենք կարող պատկերացնել: Մի քիչ զվարճանում ենք, ծիծաղում, ուրախանում, իրար պատմում ու անցնում, գնում, մոռացվում են: Առաջարկում եմ այսուհետ դրանք չկորցնելու համար հավաքենք այս թեմայում, կստանանք մի ուրախ հավաքածու: Խնդրում եմ զերծ մնալ քաղաքական լրատվությունից: Ստեղ աշխատենք դնել ուղղակի... զվարճալի լրատվական բլթոցները:

----------

Ariadna (20.12.2012), Arpine (20.12.2012), CactuSoul (20.12.2012), Freeman (20.12.2012), keyboard (20.12.2012), Monk (17.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.12.2012), Varzor (21.12.2012), Հայկօ (20.12.2012), Ձայնալար (20.12.2012), Ուլուանա (20.12.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Մեքսիկացի հնագետներն Օնավաս գյուղից ոչ հեռու հայտնաբերել են հազարամյա, բավական ուշագրավ մի գերեզմանոց։ Պեղումների արդյունքում այդտեղ հայտնաբերվել է 25 կմախք, որոնցից 13-ն ունեն խիստ դեֆորմացված գանգեր, գրում է Daily Mail-ը։
> 
> *Պարբերականն ընդգծում է, որ հայտնաբերված գանգերն ավելի շատ նման են այլմոլորակայինների, քան սովորական մարդկանց։* Հնագետ Քրիստինա Գարսիա Մորենոն գտնում է, որ գանգերի դեֆորմացիան արվել է հատուկ գործիքով՝ նպատակ ունենալով տվյալ անձանց տարբերակել մյուս սոցիալական խմբերից։
> 
> Բացի գանգի կառուցվածքի աղճատումներից, կմախքների վրա հայտնաբերվել են նաև ստոմատոլոգիական, ինչպես նաև կողային ողերի լուրջ վնասվածքներ։


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

Պարզվում ա, որ այս պարբերականը ոչ միայն այմոլորակայինների տեսել ա, շփվել ու ծանոթացել նրանց, այլև մանրամասն ուսումնասիրել ա նրանց գանգերի կառուցվածքը  :Jpit:  Բրիտանացի գիտնականները դեռ շատ հաց ու պանիր պետք ա ուտեն, որ հասնեն սրան  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (20.12.2012), Freeman (20.12.2012), keyboard (20.12.2012), One_Way_Ticket (20.12.2012), Varzor (21.12.2012), Անվերնագիր (20.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2012), Վահե-91 (20.12.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ի դեպ բրիտանացի գիտնականների լուրերի (դե ես դրանց վրա մասնագիտացել եմ  :LOL:  ) ճնշող մեծամասնությունը դեյլի մեյլից են մեջբերում  :Jpit: )

----------

Chuk (20.12.2012), keyboard (20.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (17.01.2013), Varzor (21.12.2012)

----------


## davidus

Հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել նրանց կարծիքը, երբ կգտնեին այս կանանցից որևէի մեկի գերեզմանը...  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (20.12.2012), keyboard (20.12.2012), Moonwalker (20.12.2012), Varzor (21.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2012), Նիկեա (20.12.2012), Ուլուանա (20.12.2012), Վահե-91 (20.12.2012)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Սենց թեմայի էի սպասում:  :Jpit:  Շուտով...  :LOL:

----------


## Freeman

Իսկ այստեղ կարելի է՞ նյութեր տեղադրել, որոնք ֆանտաստիկ չեն, բայց լրագրողների անգրագիտության պատճառով ավելի զվարճալի են դառնում:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ այստեղ կարելի է՞ նյութեր տեղադրել, որոնք ֆանտաստիկ չեն, բայց լրագրողների անգրագիտության պատճառով ավելի զվարճալի են դառնում:


Եթե բլթ ա, ինչու՞ չէ: Ես գրել էի ոչ թե «*ֆանտաստիկ*», այլ «ֆանտաստիկ *հիմարություն*» և «հանճարեղ *ապուշություն*»:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Այո, երկար սպասված լուրը հաստատվեց, ու՜ռա, ու՜ռա, ու՜ռա

----------

Arpine (26.01.2013), CactuSoul (17.01.2013), Chuk (17.01.2013), keyboard (17.01.2013), Malxas (17.01.2013), Monk (17.01.2013), _Հրաչ_ (17.01.2013), Աթեիստ (17.01.2013), Ձայնալար (17.01.2013), Ուլուանա (17.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (17.01.2013), Տրիբուն (26.01.2013)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Խնդրեմ՝  :LOL: 



27 հոգի էլ ցանկություն են հայտնել, որ իրանց ձեռի վրա էլ քիթ աճեցնեն:  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (26.01.2013), Freeman (26.01.2013), keyboard (26.01.2013), Արէա (26.01.2013), Վահե-91 (26.01.2013), Տրիբուն (26.01.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> 27 հոգի էլ ցանկություն են հայտնել, որ իրանց ձեռի վրա էլ քիթ աճեցնեն:


էյ հե՜յ, հեսա ինչ ասես կցանկանան աճեցնել ձեռքի վրա  :LOL:  :Blush: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*բա որ ձեռքը երեխա էլ ունենա  :Lol2:

----------

_Հրաչ_ (26.01.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Թուրքայի այն թաղամասում, որում տեղի են ունեցել հարձակումներ հայ կանանց վրա, *պարեկային* ժամ է հայտարարված  :Think:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Թուրքայի այն թաղամասում, որում տեղի են ունեցել հարձակումներ հայ կանանց վրա, *պարեկային* ժամ է հայտարարված


անհասկանալի էր բլթի գոյությունը  :Xeloq:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> անհասկանալի էր բլթի գոյությունը


Էտ անտերը պարե*տ*ային ժամ ա, պարե*կ*ային չի: Պարեկն ուրիշ բան ա նշանակում, ու պերակային ժամ չի կարա լինի:

----------

keyboard (26.01.2013)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Էտ անտերը պարե*տ*ային ժամ ա, պարե*կ*ային չի: Պարեկն ուրիշ բան ա նշանակում, ու պերակային ժամ չի կարա լինի:


Հետաքրքիր է, բայց ես էլ պարե*կ*ային ժամ գիտեի։ Ու եթե գուգլես "պարեկային ժամ", լիքը արդյունքներ կբերի։ Ավելի քիչ, քան "պարետային ժամ"-ով, բայց փաստորեն շատ տարածված սխալ է։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետաքրքիր է, բայց ես էլ պարե*կ*ային ժամ գիտեի։ Ու եթե գուգլես "պարեկային ժամ", լիքը արդյունքներ կբերի։ Ավելի քիչ, քան "պարետային ժամ"-ով, բայց փաստորեն շատ տարածված սխալ է։


Ուրեմն լիքը լրաբլթ կա  :LOL:  Պարետ - комендан, պարետային ժամ - комендантский час: Պարեկ - патруль: Патрульный час հասկացություն չկա: Պարեկություն անում են, պարեկային ժամ չեն հայտարարում: 

_Պարետային ժամ - Արտակարգ միջոցառում, որի համաձայն տվյալ բնակավայրի բնակիչներին արգելվում է օրվա որոշակի ժամերին (երեկոյան և գիշերային), առանց հատուկ թույլտվության, հայտնվել փողոցներում։ Պարետային ժամի նպատակն է՝ պահպանել սահմանված կարգուկանոնը, բացառել դիվերսիաները կամ պետության, հասարակության, ռազմական օբյեկտների դեմ նկատվող որևէ թշնամական գործողություն։ Այդ նպատակով ընդգրկվում են հատուկ զինվորական ստորաբաժանումներ, խստացվում է պարեկությունն ու պահպանությունը։_

----------

CactuSoul (11.02.2013), keyboard (26.01.2013), Kuk (24.03.2013), One_Way_Ticket (26.01.2013), Աթեիստ (26.01.2013), Գալաթեա (28.01.2013)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Չէ, ոնց որ սկսեմ ծխելը  :Sad:

----------

Ձայնալար (31.01.2013)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Բրիտանացի գիտնականները հանգել են հետևության, որ...



 :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (11.02.2013), Varzor (07.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.03.2013)

----------


## ivy

Էհ, էս հայ սոցիոլոգները մասնագետ չդառան էլի, ասա այ Ադիբեկյան, դու աչք չունե՞ս, բա փորը թողած, ինչ ես կպել ձայնին: 
Ծառուկյանն ունի ամենահայեցի փորը, ինչն էլ նրան դարձնում է ամենասեքսուալ քաղաքական գործիչը, քանզի ինչը հայեցի է, այն սեքսուալ է:
Իսկ այ Րաֆֆին իր սեքսուալությունը կորցրեց հացադուլի ժամանակ, խեղճ մարդ, պետք չի ծաղրել  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (26.03.2013), CactuSoul (11.02.2013), Varzor (07.02.2013), Հայկօ (07.02.2013)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Խեղճ հիվանդ:  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (03.03.2013), Valentina (03.03.2013), Varzor (03.03.2013), Արէա (03.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հարմար թեմա չգտա:

Ուրեմն lurer.am-ը «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության պատգամավոր Թևան Պողոսյաննի հետ հարցազրույց ա տպել - կնիկ, երեխեք, ընտանիք թեմայով: Հետո տակը ղուրուշով նկար են ա շարել: Մի հատ նայեք ու կոտորվեք: Խփնվել են լրիվ:  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Քանի չեն հանել, մի քանի հատը ստեղ քոփի անեմ: 

1Untitled.jpg2Untitled.jpg4Untitled.jpg5Untitled.jpg6Untitled.jpg

----------

Chuk (24.03.2013), John (24.03.2013), keyboard (24.03.2013), Kuk (24.03.2013), Sagittarius (24.03.2013), Varzor (27.03.2013), Աթեիստ (24.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (24.03.2013), Հայկօ (24.03.2013), Ձայնալար (24.03.2013), Մարկիզ (24.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (24.03.2013), Վահե-91 (26.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Շարունակությունը  :LOL:  :LOL:  

7Untitled.jpg8Untitled.jpg9Untitled.jpg10Untitled.jpg11Untitled.jpg

----------

Chuk (24.03.2013), Kuk (24.03.2013), Mephistopheles (24.03.2013), Varzor (27.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (24.03.2013), Հայկօ (24.03.2013), Ձայնալար (24.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (24.03.2013), Ռուֆուս (24.03.2013), Վահե-91 (26.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ ու վերջ, ու էս սաղ Թրան Պողոսյանի ընտանիքն ա, ուզում եմ պարզեմ կնիկը որն ա  :LOL:   :LOL: 12Untitled.jpg13Untitled.jpgUntitled.jpg

----------

Chuk (24.03.2013), Kuk (24.03.2013), Mephistopheles (24.03.2013), Varzor (27.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (24.03.2013), Հայկօ (24.03.2013), Ձայնալար (24.03.2013), Մարկիզ (24.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (24.03.2013), Ռուֆուս (24.03.2013), Վահե-91 (26.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Հարմար թեմա չգտա:


Բոմբ ա, մեռա ես  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.03.2013), Հայկօ (24.03.2013), Ձայնալար (24.03.2013), Տրիբուն (24.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս սաղը Թևանն ու իրա կնիկն ե՞ն…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս էլ ու վերջ, ու էս սաղ *Թրան* Պողոսյանի ընտանիքն ա, ուզում եմ պարզեմ կնիկը որն ա


Դե հիմա խորացեք, թե ես Թևան Պողոսյանի անունը ոնց եմ պատահական գրել  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  Րաֆֆիի ակցենտով էլի ... Նոր նկատեցի ու երկրորդ կռուգով մեռա:

----------

Alphaone (26.03.2013), Chuk (24.03.2013), Hda (24.03.2013), keyboard (24.03.2013), Kuk (24.03.2013), Varzor (27.03.2013), Աթեիստ (24.03.2013), Հայկօ (24.03.2013), Ձայնալար (24.03.2013), Մարկիզ (24.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.03.2013), Ռուֆուս (24.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս lurer.com-ը գնալով դեբիլանում ա: Գրում են, որ լիշբի մի բան գրած լինեն: Լիշբի ծիպա սենսացիա լինի: 

Բերեզովսկու դիահերձումը ապացուցել է, որ նա կախվել է




> Բորիս Բերեզովսկու մահը վրա հասել կախվելու միջոցով ինքնասպան լինելու արդյունքում: Նրա մարմնի վրա բռնության հետքեր չեն հայտնաբերվել: Սա հաստատվել է նախկին ռուս օլիգարխի մարմնի պաթալոգիաանատոմիական փորձաքննության արդյունքում. գրում է BBC-ն:
> 
> Դիահերձման արդյունքների մասին հայտնել է Թեմզ Վելի ոստիկանությունը, որը և վարում է շաբաթ օրը լոգարանում մահացած Բերեզովսկու մահվան գործի հետաքննությունը:
> 
> «ՆԳՆ-ի կողմից իրականացված հետմահու դիահերձման արդյունքները ապացուցել են, որը մահվան պատճառը սեփական ձեռքերով կախվելն է եղել: Մարմնի վրա չի հայտնաբերվել ոչ մի ապացույց, որ նրա դեմ բռնություն են գործադրել»,-ասված է ոստիկանության տարածած հայտարարության մեջ:


Ուրեմն բերեզովսկուն տանեը հայտնաբերել էին մահացած` ննջասենյակի հատակին: Սրանց գրածով դուրս ա գալիս, որ Բերեզովսկին կախվել ա, մեռել ա, հետո իրա ձեռով իրան հանել ա, պարանը տարել թափել ա (սիրուն չի Բերեզ ջան) ու ինքը իրան պառկացրել ա դիվանին: 

Հիմա նայեք թե նոմալ նորությունները ինչ են գրել:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Вскрытие показало, что Березовский умер от удушения - РИА Новости, Елена Пахомова. Результаты вскрытия тела предпринимателя Бориса Березовского указывают на то, что причиной его смерти стало удушение, однако следов насилия нет, сообщила в ночь на вторник полиция округа Темз-Вэлли в Лондоне. «Результаты вскрытия, которое провели патологоанатомы, указывают на удушение как причину смерти. Патологоанатомы не нашли ничего, что указывало бы на борьбу», — говорится в сообщении.

Таким образом, полиция говорит о том, что причиной смерти Березовского могло стать самоубийство. Однако слова «суицид» в сообщении следствия нет. Ранее полиция заявляла, что не видит «участия третьей стороны» в кончине олигарха. Полицейские подчеркивают и то, что формальная процедура опознания до сих пор не прошла, она состоится во вторник.

Тело Березовского было найдено его охранником в субботу днем в ванной дома, где он проживал, в английском графстве Беркшир. В ходе расследования его смерти будут проведены дальнейшие токсикологические и гистологические (анализы тканей) тесты. Их результаты появятся через несколько недель, и, очевидно, будет озвучена официальная причина смерти олигарха.

Boris Berezovsky died by hanging, police say
A post-mortem examination has found Russian tycoon Boris Berezovsky's death was "consistent with hanging", police have said. Mr Berezovsky, 67, was found dead by an employee on Saturday on a bathroom floor at his home in Berkshire.

The examination found nothing to indicate a violent struggle. More tests are to be carried out on the body.

----------

CactuSoul (26.03.2013), keyboard (26.03.2013), Smokie (26.03.2013), Varzor (27.03.2013), Աթեիստ (26.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.03.2013), Արէա (26.03.2013), Հայկօ (26.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2013), Ուլուանա (26.03.2013), Վահե-91 (26.03.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Էս lurer.com-ը գնալով դեբիլանում ա: Գրում են, որ լիշբի մի բան գրած լինեն: Լիշբի ծիպա սենսացիա լինի: 
> 
> Բերեզովսկու դիահերձումը ապացուցել է, որ նա կախվել է
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ՆԳՆ-ի կողմից իրականացված *հետմահու դիահերձման* արդյունքները ապացուցել են, որը մահվան պատճառը սեփական ձեռքերով կախվելն է եղել:


Ու սրիկայաբար խեղճին հետմահու են դիահերձել, ասա՝ մեռնելուց առաջ անեիք, թե անող էիք  :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (26.03.2013), keyboard (26.03.2013), Varzor (27.03.2013), Ուլուանա (26.03.2013), Տրիբուն (26.03.2013)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Ու սրիկայաբար խեղճին հետմահու են դիահերձել, ասա՝ մեռնելուց առաջ անեիք, թե անող էիք


Էդ դեպքում մահվան պատճառը 100 %-անոց ճիշտ կորոշվեր  :Think:

----------

Varzor (27.03.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> *Ազգային ժողովի շենքից ծուխ է դուրս գալիս*
> 
> Մարտ 27, 2013 | 21:22 
> 
> Ազգային ժողովի շենքից ծուխ է դուրս գալիս: Այս պահին ԱԺ-ում են գտնվում ոստիկանության,  հրշեջ փրկարար ծառայության եւ «Շտապօգնության» աշխատակիցները:
> 
> ԱԻՆ փրկարար ծառայության ղեկավար Նիկոլայ Գրիգորյանը NEWS.am-ի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում ասաց, որ նկուղային հարկում մի քառակուսի մետր ստվարաթուղթ է այրվել, տուժողներ չկան:
> 
> Դեպքի վերաբերյալ ԱԻՆ-ից NEWS.am-ին հայտնում են, որ մարտի 27-ին ժամը 20.51-ին ահազանգ է ստացվել, որ Երևանի Բաղրամյան 19 հասցեում Ազգային ժողովի վարչական շենքի նկուղային հարկից ծուխ է նկատվում: Դեպքի վայր են մեկնել ՃԿԿ ԱԻ արձագանքման խումբը, երեք մարտական հաշվարկ և մեկ ավտոսանդուղք: Հրդեհը մարվել է ժամը 21.05-ին:1 քմ տարածքում այրվել են ստվարաթղթի մնացորդներ:
> ...


Էդ՞ ինչ կապ ուներ:  :Jpit:  Մի հատ էլ 1999 թվի հոկտեմբերի 27-ը հիշացնեիք:  :LOL: 

Աղբյուր` http://news.am/arm/news/146387.html

----------

CactuSoul (28.03.2013), Chuk (28.03.2013), Freeman (31.03.2013), VisTolog (04.06.2013), Աթեիստ (28.03.2013), Արէա (28.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.03.2013), Տրիբուն (28.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ՞ ինչ կապ ուներ:  Մի հատ էլ 1999 թվի հոկտեմբերի 27-ը հիշացնեիք: 
> 
> Աղբյուր` http://news.am/arm/news/146387.html


ՀԻշեցնենք նաև, որ ընդդիմությունը պահանջում է ԱԺ արտահերթ ընտրություններ ու 100%-ոց համամասնական համակարգ:

----------

keyboard (28.03.2013), Kuk (28.03.2013), Rammstein (28.03.2013), Աթեիստ (28.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

ՀԱՅԿԱԿԱՆ ՎԵՐՋԻՆ ՏԻԵԶԵՐԱԿԱՆ ԱՍՏՂԱԴԻՏԱԿԸ

http://www.a1plus.am/am/social/2013/03/30/glazar

26 տարի առաջ` 1987թ. մարտի 30-ին, Երկրի ուղեծիր դուրս բերվեց «Գլազար» գերմանուշակագույն աստղադիտակը, որն առ այսօր մնում է հայկական վերջին տիեզերական աստղադիտակը, իսկ մեկ տարի անց` ուղիղ 25 տարի առաջ, լույս տեսավ «Գլազարի» արդյունքներով ստացված գիտական առաջին հոդվածը:


 :Jpit: )))) գերմանուշակագույն աստղադիտակ  :Jpit: ))

----------

Alphaone (24.05.2013), CactuSoul (05.04.2013), Smokie (31.03.2013), Varzor (07.06.2013), VisTolog (04.06.2013), Արէա (31.03.2013), Վահե-91 (02.06.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Բեյջինգի փողոցներով սուրացող մերկ զույգը

Բեյջինգն ի՞նչ ա, այ անգրագետներ:

----------

CactuSoul (05.04.2013), ivy (05.04.2013), keyboard (05.04.2013), Rammstein (05.04.2013), Աթեիստ (05.04.2013), Հայկօ (05.04.2013), Ձայնալար (24.05.2013), Ներսես_AM (05.04.2013), Ռուֆուս (05.04.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Բեյջինգի փողոցներով սուրացող մերկ զույգը
> 
> Բեյջինգն ի՞նչ ա, այ անգրագետներ:



Իրանք, որ գնում են Պեկինի տոմս առնելու, հետո որ հասնում են օդանավակայան, պասադչնիի վրա գրածա լինում  Բեյջինգ, իրանք չեն թռնում, ասում են էս մեր ռեյսը խառնել են  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (24.05.2013), CactuSoul (05.04.2013), Freeman (05.04.2013), Smokie (06.04.2013), Արէա (05.04.2013), Ներսես_AM (05.04.2013), Ռուֆուս (24.05.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ինչի Սայաթ-Նովան մեռե՞ ...  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 




> Սայաթ-Նովայի *ծննդյան 100-ամյակի* առթիվ տոնակատարությունները շարունակվում են: Մայիսի 19-ին ՀՀ մշակույթի նախարարությունը, Երևանի քաղաքապետարանը և Սայաթ-Նովա մշակութային միությունը հրավիրում են մասնակցելու Սայաթ-Նովային նվիրված ավանդական Վարդատոնին:


Աղբյուր

----------

CactuSoul (24.05.2013), keyboard (24.05.2013), Rammstein (24.05.2013), Smokie (24.05.2013), Valentina (24.05.2013), Varzor (26.05.2013), VisTolog (04.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (24.05.2013), Արէա (25.05.2013), Ձայնալար (24.05.2013), Մարկիզ (24.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.05.2013), Շինարար (24.05.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գյումրին սարքել էին օվկիանոսային նավահանգիստ, հերիք չէր, հիմա էլ Լյուքսեմբուրգը դառավ ծովային հանգստի գոտի  :Jpit: )))



> Փորձագետների համաձայն` Լյուքսեմբուրգը, ինչպես եւ Կիպրոսը, լողալու համար նախատեսված ամենամաքուր լողափերն ու ջրավազաններն ունեն, որոնք 100 տոկոսով համապատասխանում են ջրի որակի պահանջներին


http://www.chi.am/index.cfm?objectid=6A7954A0-C307-11E2-8B34F6327207157C

----------

CactuSoul (24.05.2013), keyboard (24.05.2013), Varzor (04.06.2013), Հայկօ (24.05.2013), Ձայնալար (24.05.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Գյումրին սարքել էին օվկիանոսային նավահանգիստ, հերիք չէր, հիմա էլ Լյուքսեմբուրգը դառավ ծովային հանգստի գոտի )))
> 
> 
> http://www.chi.am/index.cfm?objectid...34F6327207157C


սրանք անասուն են լրվի, ազնիվ խոսք քարտեզը մի անգամ ևս նայեցի, մտածեցի ես եմ խառնել, բայց չէ, չոտկի էլ հիշում էի սկի թամամ լիճ չկա ինչ լողափ ինչ ծովափ ինչ Կիպրոս  :Shok:

----------

CactuSoul (24.05.2013), Freeman (24.05.2013), Varzor (04.06.2013), Հայկօ (24.05.2013), Տրիբուն (24.05.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայաստան են բերվել «Իսկանդեր-М» համալիրներ




> Հայաստանի տարածքում են գտնվում «Իսկանդեր-М» տեսակի միջին հեռահարության հարվածային հրթիռային մի քանի համալիրներ։ Տեղեկությունն այսօր հաստատել են Պաշտպանության նախարարությունում «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի աղբյուրները։
> 
> Ռուսական արտադրության այս համալիրների հարվածի հեռահարությունը ավելի քան *300 կմ է*: *Դրանք համարվում են ժամանակակից ամենաարդիական զինատեսակներից:*
> 
> «Իսկանդեր» *բալիստիկ* հրթիռներն առաջին անգամ *փորձարկվել են 1969-ին*։


Երեք նախադասության մեջ մինիմում 3 բլթ.

1. 1969 թվականին փորձարկված հրթիռը ժամանակակից ամենաարիդականն ա  :LOL:  Իրականում Իսկենդարը իրոք ժամանակակից ա, ու դաժե ռուսների կողմից շահագործվում ա 2006 թվականից:
2. Իսկենդարը հրթիռ չի, օպերատիվ-տակտիկական հրթիռային համալիր ա, այնպես ինչպես գրված ա առաջին պարբերությունում: 
3. Բալիստիկ հրթիռը, այ ախմախներ, ամենաքիչը 500 կմ թռնելու համար ա, բայց հիմնականում բալիստիկ հրթիռները միջմայրցամաքային են լինում, այսինքն մինիմում 5000 կմ: Իսկենդարը չի կարա բալիստիկ հրթիռ լինի, եթե վաբշե հրթիռ լիներ:

----------

Chuk (02.06.2013), Freeman (02.06.2013), keyboard (03.06.2013), Moonwalker (03.06.2013), One_Way_Ticket (04.06.2013), Smokie (02.06.2013), Varzor (04.06.2013), VisTolog (04.06.2013), Աթեիստ (02.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (02.06.2013), Ներսես_AM (03.06.2013), Նիկեա (27.07.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> 3. Բալիստիկ հրթիռը, այ ախմախներ, ամենաքիչը 500 կմ թռնելու համար ա,...


Էս պահը համամիտ չեմ` ըստ սահմանման չի սահմանափակվում: Օրինակ` մեզ ծանոթ "Գրադ", "Սմերչ" կամ "Ալազան" կայանքի հրթիռները (սրանց նաև ասում են ռեակտիվ արկեր): Սովորաբար տակտիկական հրթիռները, լինի դա բալիստիկ, թե ղեկավարվող, կիրառվում են անմիջական մարտական գործողույթունների շառավղով, այնպես որ շատ հեռու չեն էլ կարող թռչել:
Ի դեպ Իսկանդեր համալիրի կողմից արձակվող որոշ թևավոր հրթիռների հարվածային հեռավորությունը ավելին է, քան 300կմ` միչև 2500-2600կմ է (Ռ-500 թևավոր հրթիռներ):

Ընենց որ lլիարժեք բլթ կարելի է համարել միայն մեջբերածդ վերջին նախադասությունը: Բայց էս մեկն էլ ծայրից ծայր բլթա  :Jpit:  Լյուքեսբուրգի ծովափների մաքուր ջուրը վկա  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

ապեր, դրանք ոչ մեկը բալիստիկ չեն

----------


## _Հրաչ_

*Հնդկաստանում երեք այծի են ձերբակալել*



> Հնդկական հարավային Չենայ քաղաքում ոստիկանությունը երեք այծի է ձերբակալել, որոնք կասկածվում են ոստիկանական մեքենային վնաս հասցնելու մեջ:
> 
> The Times of India-ն, ոստիկաններին վկայակոչելով, գրում է, որ ձերբակալվածները հոտի այլ անդամների հետ, ընդհանուրը` տասներկու կենդանի, բարձրացել են ավտոմեքենայի վրա: Մուգ Honda Ascot Innova-ն երկու օր առաջ էր գնվել:
> 
> Արդյունքում մեքենայի վրա խազեր են գոյացել, մի քանի ապակի կոտրվել է, վնասվել են ապակու մաքրիչները, գրում է lenta.ru-ն:Ոստիկանությունը բռնել է հոտի միայն երեք անդամների, մյուսները փախել են հանցագործության վայրից:
> 
> Կենդանիներին ոստիկանական բաժանմունք են տարել: Ոստիկանները հայտնել են, որ ձերբակալված երեք այծերը նախկինում արդեն նկատվել էին նման հանցագործություններում, սակայն այժմ  «սահմանն անցել են»:Այծերի տիրոջը` 37-ամյա Մարի Արոգինաթանին, մեղադրանք են ներկայացրել կենդանիներին անուշադրության մատնելու համար:
> 
> Մեղադրանքները հանձնվել են Կենդանիների պաշտպանության միությունը:

----------

keyboard (04.06.2013), Smokie (05.06.2013), Varzor (07.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2013), Նիկեա (27.07.2013), Վահե-91 (04.06.2013)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

«Էսինչ նախարարը «Գանգնամ սթայլ» է պարել», «Էսինչ աստղը նախընտրում է կարմիր կոշիկներ» կամ «Էնինչ երթուղայինի վարորդի նորաձև «կանտովկան»» շարքից...

*«Հրապարակ». Գեներալ Մանվելը հիվանդ է*




> «Հրապարակը» գրում է. «Ծայրահեղությունների եւ հակասությունների երկիր է Հայաստանը: Մի կողմից Ազատության հրապարակում հացադուլ հայտարարած ազատամարտիկներն են` իրենց ու իրենց ընտանիքների գոյությունը մի կերպ քարշ տալու համար պետության տրամադրած թոշակի դեմ բողոքով, մյուս կողմից` նույն այդ պատերազմում կռված այլ բարձրաստիճան զինվորականներ` իրենց մարտական ընկերների ցավին անհաղորդ, ցոփ ու շվայտ կյանքով, կուշտ դեմքերով ու չկշտացած ստամոքսով:
> 
> Վիրավորական, անգամ ստորացուցիչ է տեսնել պատերազմ հաղթած տղաներին՝ հացի խնդրի առաջ կանգնած: Լսել նրանց արդարացի դժգոհությունները, թե ինչպես են փող չունենալու պատճառով սեփական առողջությունն անտարբերության մատնել: Ազատամարտիկների թշվառ կյանքի գույներն ավելի են խտանում հատկապես գեներալ Մանվել Գրիգորյանի կուռուկուշտ ֆոնին:
> 
> Այն պարագայում, երբ մի շարք ազատամարտիկներ դեղի փող հայթայթելն անգամ մեծ խնդիր են համարում, գեներալ Մանվելը, պրոֆիլակտիկ նպատակներով, պարբերաբար այցելում է արտասահմանյան բարձրակարգ ու թանկարժեք կլինիկաներ: Շուրջ 10 օր է, ինչ գեներալը հերթական բուժզննման նպատակով Ֆրանսիայում է: Նրա մերձավոր շրջապատից տեղեկացանք, որ գեներալի առողջական վիճակն այնքան էլ լավ չէ: Ասացին, որ թոքերի խնդիր ունի:
> 
> Մանվել Գրիգորյանի առողջության մասին տեղեկություններ փորձեցինք ստանալ նրա քաղաքապետ որդուց: Պարզվեց, որ նա էլ է Ֆրանսիայում: Իսկ թե երբ կվերադառնա` քաղաքապետարանի ընդունարանից դժվարացան պատասխանել: Ավելի ուշ տեղեկացանք նաեւ, որ Ֆրանսիայում է նաեւ գեներալի դուստրը` Արմավիրի մարզի առաջին ատյանի դատարանի դատավոր Նաիրա Գրիգորյանը»:


Հ. Գ. Զզվացրին սրա-նրա առողջական, անձնական խնդիրները հանրայնացնելով: Զբաղմունք չունեն էլ:  :Sad:

----------

keyboard (05.06.2013), Varzor (07.06.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> «Էսինչ նախարարը «Գանգնամ սթայլ» է պարել», «Էսինչ աստղը նախընտրում է կարմիր կոշիկներ» կամ «Էնինչ երթուղայինի վարորդի նորաձև «կանտովկան»» շարքից...
> 
> *«Հրապարակ». Գեներալ Մանվելը հիվանդ է*
> 
> Հ. Գ. Զզվացրին սրա-նրա առողջական, անձնական խնդիրները հանրայնացնելով: Զբաղմունք չունեն էլ:


Ստեղ լրաբլթը էն ա, որ «ԲՏ»-ի փոխարեն գրել են «Գեներալ» ու «հիվանդ է»-ից առաջ «հոգեկան» բառը մոռացել են ։)

----------

Bruno (06.06.2013), Chuk (06.06.2013), keyboard (05.06.2013), Varzor (07.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.06.2013), Արէա (06.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2013), Տրիբուն (06.06.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Ստեղ լրաբլթը էն ա, որ «ԲՏ»-ի փոխարեն գրել են «Գեներալ» ու «հիվանդ է»-ից առաջ «հոգեկան» բառը մոռացել են ։)


տենց էլ նորություն չէր լինի  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (07.06.2013), Աթեիստ (06.06.2013), Արէա (06.06.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> տենց էլ նորություն չէր լինի


Զաթո մեզ պրիյատնի կլիներ  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (08.06.2013), keyboard (06.06.2013), Արէա (06.06.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> ապեր, դրանք ոչ մեկը բալիստիկ չեն


Որոնք? Գրադի արկերը?: 

Բա ինչիստիկ են? Ցանկացած հրթիռ կամ արկ, որը թռիչքի ընթացքում չի ղեկավարվում բալիստիկ է  :Wink:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Երևանում վթարի է ենթարկվել «Ամաս-Մեդիա» ՍՊԸ-ի տնօրենի ավտոմեքենան


http://shamshyan.com/arm/2013-06-06-Amas-media.html

Ավտոպիլոտի վրա ա ավտոն եղել երևի  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (07.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որոնք? Գրադի արկերը?: 
> ....
> Բա ինչիստիկ են? Ցանկացած հրթիռ կամ արկ, որը թռիչքի ընթացքում չի ղեկավարվում բալիստիկ է


Վարզոր, դու ինչի պաշպանության նախարար չես, կամ Գիտությունների Ազգային Ակադեմիայի նախագահ: :LOL: 



> Ракета комплекса 9М723К1 (Искендар) имеет одну ступень с твердотопливным двигателем. Траектория движения квазибаллистическая (*не баллистическая*, маневрирующая), ракета управляется на протяжении всего полёта при помощи аэродинамических и газодинамических рулей.





> Максимальная дальность поражения цели:
> 
>     500 км Искандер-К
>     280 км Искандер-Э





> Баллистические ракеты малой дальности (от 500 до 1000 километров).
>     Баллистические ракеты средней дальности (от 1000 до 5500 километров).
>     Межконтинентальные баллистические ракеты (свыше 5500 километров).

----------

keyboard (07.06.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր, դու ինչի պաշպանության նախարար չես, կամ Գիտությունների Ազգային Ակադեմիայի նախագահ:


Սպասում եմ դու պադգամավոր դառնաս, նոր  :Jpit: 
Հիշացնեմ, որ չխառնես.



> 3. Բալիստիկ հրթիռը, այ ախմախներ, *ամենաքիչը 500 կմ թռնելու համար* ա, ...


Վիկին լավ չես կարդացել: Ինձ թվումա, որ արդեն պարզեցինք, որ բալիստիկ հրթիռները հանգիստ կարողանում են մի 10 անգամ պակաս թռչել: Ռեակտիվ արկերը (պարզագույն հրթիռներ) դրա վառ ապացույցն են:




> Ռուսական արտադրության այս համալիրների հարվածի հեռահարությունը ավելի քան 300 կմ է: Դ


Սա համարել ես բլթ, բայց պատճառը էլի Վիկին լավ չկարդալդ էր: Ախր ասեցի, որ Իսկանդերից արձակվող Ռ-500 թևավոր հրթիռները շատ ավելի հեռու են թռչում: Որ ուշադիր կարդաիր, էս տողը բաց չէիր թողնի  :Smile:  


> В составе ОТРК «Искандер-М» могут использоваться крылатые ракеты Р-500, дальность стрельбы которыми, по некоторым заявлениям, превышает 2000 км[17].





> Баллистические ракеты малой дальности (от 500 до 1000 километров).
> Баллистические ракеты средней дальности (от 1000 до 5500 километров).
> Межконтинентальные баллистические ракеты (свыше 5500 километров).


Իսկ հիամ այս տողերին նախորդող նախադասությունները.



> Часто можно встретить разделение ракет по дальности полёта, *хотя никакой общепринятой стандартной классификации ракет по дальности нет.* Различные государства и неправительственные эксперты *применяют разные классификации дальностей ракет.* Здесь приводится классификация, принятая в договоре о ликвидации ракет средней и малой дальности:


Հիմա ովա ՊՆ-ի թեկնածուն?  :Tongue: 
Տնաշեն, հո Եհովայի վկա չես` տարբեր տեղերից տողեր ես կպցնում իրար, որ "անհերքելի ճշմարտույթուն" ստանաս  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Որոնք? Գրադի արկերը?: 
> 
> Բա ինչիստիկ են? Ցանկացած հրթիռ կամ արկ, որը թռիչքի ընթացքում չի ղեկավարվում բալիստիկ է


Ընդհանրապես ատրճանակի փամփուշտն էլ է բալիստիկ, ռագադկայի քարն էլ: Ռազմական տերմինաբանության մեջ բալիստիկ հրթիռ ասելով պատկերացնում ենք *մեծ* հեռահարություն ու կետային թիրախ, իսկ նշանառության մեջ հաշվի են առնվում (նաև) Կեպլերի օրենքները: Գրադը համարվում է զալպային *հրետանային* հրթիռային կոմպլեքս ու դրա նշանառությունը հաշվարկվում է հաուբիցների ու թնդանոթների հաշվարկների նման: ԲՄ-21-ին ոչ մեկ բալիստիկ հրթիռ չի անվանում բացի թերևս մենակ քեզնից: :Wink:

----------

Chuk (08.06.2013), Տրիբուն (08.06.2013)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

*Գիտնականներ. Տարեց մարդկանց թուքը գրիպի դեմ միջոց է պարունակում*




> Մարդկային թքի ուսումնասիրությունը լույս է սփռում նրա վրա, թե ինչու են տարեց մարդիկ երիտասարդներից ավելի լավ դիմադրում գրիպի շտամին, գրում է The Times of India-ն: Թքի մեջ սպիտակուցներ կան, որոնք պայքարում են միկրոբների հետ: Դա վարակի դեմ պաշտպանության առաջին գիծն է:
> 
> Գիտնականներն արդեն գիտեին, որ վտանգավոր միկրոբների դեմ գործող գլիկոպրոտեինների, շաքարային կեղեւով սպիտակուցների մակարդակը տարբերվում է տարիքի հետ: Մասնագետները որոշել էին ստուգել, թե ինչպես են նման տատանումներն ազդում գրիպի վրա:
> 
> Նրանք վերլուծել են թքի 180 նմուշներ՝ վերցված տարբեր տարիքի կանանցից եւ տղամարդկանցից: Պարզվել է, որ տարեցներն ավելի լավ են դիմադրում թռչնագրիպին:
> 
> Արված աշխատանքը թույլ կտա հասկանալ որոշ տարիքային հիվանդություններ:


Հ. Գ. Պապի, գրիպ եմ, թքի վրես:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (15.06.2013), melancholia (24.07.2013), Smokie (14.06.2013), Աթեիստ (15.06.2013), Վահե-91 (14.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հունիսի 15-ը ՀՀ պետական խորհրդանիշների օրն է




> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության դրոշը եռագույն է` կարմիր, կապույտ, *ծիրանագույն*: Հայաստանի Սահմանադրության համաձայն՝ եռագույնի երեք գույներից կարմիրը խորհրդանշում է Հայկական լեռնաշխարհը, հայ ժողովրդի պայքարը Հայաստանի ազատության և անկախության համար: Կապույտը խորհրդանշում է հայ ժողովրդի ձգտումը՝ ապրել խաղաղ երկնքի տակ, իսկ *նարնջագույնը*` հայ ժողովրդի ստեղծագործ տաղանդը և աշխատասիրությունը:


Մեր եռագույնը չորս գույնանի ա: Դաժե կարա հինգ գույնանի լինի, եթե մեկումեջ էլ *գյազարագույն* ասենք:  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (18.06.2013), melancholia (24.07.2013), Monk (28.07.2013), Moonwalker (30.06.2013), My World My Space (16.06.2013), Rammstein (15.06.2013), _Հրաչ_ (15.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (15.06.2013), Ձայնալար (01.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.07.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Մերոնք լրիվ ցնդել են  :Blink: 
Վերնագրից հասկացա որ հերթական ահաբեկչությունն ա էղել կամ հանցգործությունը։ Պարզվում խոսքը երաժշտական ոճի մասին ա  :Beee:

----------

Chuk (28.06.2013), keyboard (28.06.2013), Lílium (16.07.2013), melancholia (24.07.2013), Monk (28.07.2013), Moonwalker (30.06.2013), Rammstein (30.06.2013), Varzor (01.07.2013), VisTolog (27.06.2013), Լեո (30.06.2013)

----------


## Լեո

127.5%  :Fool: 

http://shamshyan.com/arm/2013-06-28-TAP-Europe.html

----------

CactuSoul (01.07.2013), Chuk (30.06.2013), Freeman (30.06.2013), Jarre (30.06.2013), keyboard (30.06.2013), Lílium (16.07.2013), Moonwalker (30.06.2013), Rammstein (30.06.2013), Varzor (01.07.2013), _Հրաչ_ (30.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.07.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

Հնդկաստանում երեք այծի են ձերբակալել  :LOL: 

Հնդկական հարավային Չենայ քաղաքում ոստիկանությունը երեք այծի է ձերբակալել, որոնք կասկածվում են ոստիկանական մեքենային վնաս հասցնելու մեջ: The Times of India-ն, ոստիկաններին վկայակոչելով, գրում է, որ ձերբակալվածները հոտի այլ անդամների հետ, ընդհանուրը` տասներկու կենդանի, բարձրացել են ավտոմեքենայի վրա: Մուգ Honda Ascot Innova-ն երկու օր առաջ էր գնվել: Արդյունքում մեքենայի վրա խազեր են գոյացել, մի քանի ապակի կոտրվել է, վնասվել են ապակու մաքրիչները, գրում է lenta.ru-ն:Ոստիկանությունը բռնել է հոտի միայն երեք անդամների, մյուսները փախել են հանցագործության վայրից: Կենդանիներին ոստիկանական բաժանմունք են տարել: Ոստիկանները հայտնել են, որ ձերբակալված երեք այծերը նախկինում արդեն նկատվել էին նման հանցագործություններում, սակայն այժմ «սահմանն անցել են»:Այծերի տիրոջը` 37-ամյա Մարի Արոգինաթանին, մեղադրանք են ներկայացրել կենդանիներին անուշադրության մատնելու համար: Մեղադրանքները հանձնվել են Կենդանիների պաշտպանության միությունը:

http://1lur.am/am/?p=129893

----------

Arpine (01.07.2013), CactuSoul (01.07.2013), Chuk (01.07.2013), Jarre (01.07.2013), keyboard (30.06.2013), Lílium (16.07.2013), Monk (28.07.2013), Moonwalker (15.07.2013), Smokie (01.07.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.07.2013), Valentina (30.06.2013), Varzor (01.07.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.07.2013), Լեո (02.07.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չինաստանում դպրոցն ավարտող աշակերտուհիներին կստիպեն ավարտական քննությունները հանձնելուց առաջ հանել կրծկալները:
> Այս կերպ համապատասխան լիազոր մարմինները կփորձեն «պայքարել» *ծածկագրերի* դեմ:
> 
> Որպեսզի կրծկալների արգելման մասին որոշումը քննության օրն աշակերտներին անակնկալի չբերի, նրանց նախազգուշական նամակներ են ուղարկել:


Աղբյուր՝ lurer.com

այ մարդ, ասա որ չեք ալարել, էս հույժ կարևոր լուրը դրել եք, գոնե «ծածկագրի» փոխարեն էլ «ծիծագիր» գրեիք...

----------

armen9494 (30.07.2013), Jarre (15.07.2013), keyboard (15.07.2013), melancholia (24.07.2013), Norton (15.07.2013), _Հրաչ_ (15.07.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.07.2013), Ձայնալար (15.07.2013), Նիկեա (27.07.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

Նոր եմ տեսնում:  :LOL: 

Տրանսպորտի և կապի նախարարությունը հինգշաբթի օրը կառավարության նիստում ներկայացրել է հետևյալ օիրնագիծը կապված թանկացման հետ: Բոլոր երթուղային տաքսիների և ավտոբուսների նստարաների տակ ամրացված է լինելու հատուկ զգայուն սարքեր, որոնք ըստ ուղևորի նստած դիրքի որոշելու են նրա քաշը և փոխանցելու են վարորդի մոտ տեղադրված «aipad»-ի էկրանին: Գնային քաղաքականությունը լինելու է հետևյալը' 40-60 կիլոգրամ կշռող ուղևորները կվճարեն առաջվա պես 100 դրամ: 60-90 կիլոգրամի դեպքում 120 դրամ: 90-130 կիլոգրամի դեպքում 140 դրամ, իսկ 140 կիլոգրամից ավել կշռելու դեպքում 150 - 200 դրամ կախված քաշային կարգից:


Սկսենք նիհարել:  :LOL: 

Աղբյուր:

----------

CactuSoul (16.07.2013), keyboard (15.07.2013), Նիկեա (27.07.2013), Վահե-91 (15.07.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Սկսենք նիհարել:


հա չաղո ջան, մանավանդ դու նիհարելու տեղ ունես  :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

> հա չաղո ջան, մանավանդ դու նիհարելու տեղ ունես


Ու ընդհանրապես, ես կանգնած եմ երթևեկելու:  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (16.07.2013), keyboard (15.07.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

Տապոռություն  :Pardon:

----------

keyboard (24.07.2013), Valentina (24.07.2013), VisTolog (24.07.2013), _Հրաչ_ (24.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.07.2013), Նիկեա (27.07.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

անսպառ հումորի աղբյուր են սրանք  :LOL:   :Lol2:

----------

keyboard (24.07.2013), melancholia (24.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.07.2013), Նիկեա (27.07.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Բա վերևի Սերժի ակնոցներով նկարը, փաաաաա~յ, ոնց էլ փոխել չի տալիս  :LOL:

----------

Վահե-91 (24.07.2013)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Բա իմացել ե՞ք...  :LOL: 




> *Վրաստանում ավելանում է «վկայականով կույսերի» թիվը*
> 
> Վրաստանում ավելի շատ կանայք են սկսել կուսության վկայական ձեռք բերել:
> 
> Կուսությունը որոշելու խնդրանքով հաճախ դիմում են Թբիլիսիի Դատական փորձաքննության ազգային բյուրո: Նման խնդրանքով տարեկան միջինը 200 մարդ է դիմում:
> 
> Ապագա ամուսնու, սկեսուրի կամ հարսնացուի սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ կուսությունը որոշում է 3 փորձագետի մասնակցությամբ հանձնաժողովը:
> 
> Բժշկի սենյակում ստուգումը կատարում են երեք փորձառու մասնագետները՝ հատուկ լուսասարքով անմիջական տեղային զննման միջոցով: Փորձագետները նաեւ բացահայտում են, արդյո՞ք «կույսը» մինչ այդ կուսաթաղանթի վերականգնման գործողություն է կատարել:
> ...


*Աղբյուր*

----------

Freeman (27.07.2013), Moonwalker (25.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (25.07.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Գլխավոր լուր՝ Slaq.am-ում  :Jpit: :

----------

keyboard (27.07.2013), Rammstein (27.07.2013), Smokie (29.07.2013), VisTolog (28.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.07.2013), Նիկեա (27.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (27.07.2013), Տրիբուն (27.07.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մուկ են տշում ©Զորիկ Գալստյան  :Lol2: 




> *Մուկ է նկատվել*27.07.2013 15:03 | Դիտումներ: 1
> Հուլիսի 27-ին, ժամը 15.03-ին ահազանգ է ստացվել, որ Երևանի Շերամի փողոցի 43 շենքի թիվ 17 բնակարանում մուկ է նկատվել:
> Ահազանգը փոխանցվել է Երևանի փրկարարական վարչության ճգնաժամային կառավարման բաժին, ինչպես նաև <<Էկոդեզ>> ՍՊԸ-ի տնօրենին:

----------

CactuSoul (31.07.2013), Chuk (28.07.2013), Lílium (28.07.2013), Monk (28.07.2013), One_Way_Ticket (29.07.2013), Smokie (29.07.2013), VisTolog (28.07.2013), _Հրաչ_ (27.07.2013), Աթեիստ (28.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.07.2013), Արէա (29.07.2013), Նիկեա (27.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (27.07.2013), Տրիբուն (28.07.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Բոմբ ա, նախորդ՝ Նաիրուհու գրառման հետ էլ խիստ համահունչ  :Jpit: 




> *Կատո՞ւ, թե՞ վագր. բնակչին կատվի ճանկերից ազատելու համար փրկարարներ են եկել*
> 
> Երեւանի Թոթովենցի փողոցի շենքերից մեկի բնակիչը հուլիսի 26-ին ահազանգել է ԱԻՆ, նշելով, որ հարեւանի կատուն հարձակվում է իր վրա. անհրաժեշտ է փրկարարների օգնությունը:
> 
> Հայաստանի ԱԻՆ փրկարար ծառայությունից հայտնում են, որ դեպքի վայր է մեկնել ՀՆՓԱԻԿ փրկարարական ջոկատը:
> 
> Փրկարարները բռնել են կենդանուն եւ հանձնել տանտիրոջ բարեկամին:


Աղբյուր՝ news.am

----------

CactuSoul (31.07.2013), Jarre (19.08.2013), Lílium (28.07.2013), Monk (28.07.2013), One_Way_Ticket (29.07.2013), Smokie (29.07.2013), _Հրաչ_ (29.07.2013), Աթեիստ (28.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.07.2013), Արէա (29.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.07.2013), Նիկեա (29.07.2013), Տրիբուն (28.07.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սուվորովն էլ ա հաաաաայ ..... 

http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/07/29/suvorov-madatov/




> .   Արցախի Մարտակերտի շրջանի Վանք գյուղում արդեն մեկ տարի է՝ ընթանում է ռազմավարական նշանակության օբյեկտի՝ հայազգի անվանի զորավարներ Սուվորովի և Մադաթովի անվան ռազմական ուսումնարանի շինարարությունը:

----------

CactuSoul (31.07.2013), Chuk (29.07.2013), keyboard (29.07.2013), _Հրաչ_ (29.07.2013), Նիկեա (29.07.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Սուվորովն էլ ա հաաաաայ .....


Հա լավ դու էլ: :Pardon: 
Ապացուցված չի, բայց մարդիկ կան մտածում են էս կինը՝ իրա մայրը, ում օրիորդական ազգանունը Մանուկովա ա, հայ ա: Սքրինշոթ 1891թ. «Исторический Вестник»-ի 45-րդ հատորից՝

----------

Ձայնալար (30.07.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա լավ դու էլ:
> Ապացուցված չի, բայց մարդիկ կան մտածում են էս կինը՝ իրա մայրը, ում օրիորդական ազգանունը Մանուկովա ա, հայ ա: Սքրինշոթ 1891թ. «Исторический Вестник»-ի 45-րդ հատորից՝


էտքանը ես էլ գիտեմ: Բայց մենակ էտքանով հերի՞ք ա, որ մարդուն ասեն հայազգի զորավար:

----------


## Moonwalker

> էտքանը ես էլ գիտեմ: Բայց մենակ էտքանով հերի՞ք ա, որ մարդուն ասեն հայազգի զորավար:


Հա բան չասեցի, ուղղակի ասում էի սրա բլթի տոկոսը թույլ ա էս թեմայում կայուն հաստատված միջին վիճակագրականից: :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (31.07.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա բան չասեցի, ուղղակի ասում էի սրա բլթի տոկոսը թույլ ա էս թեմայում կայուն հաստատված միջին վիճակագրականից:


Ինչ ասեմ, տեղափոխեք «ով ենք մենք իրականում» թեմա:

----------

Chuk (30.07.2013), VisTolog (31.07.2013), Ներսես_AM (30.07.2013)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Ռախիտ ութոտնուկ:  :LOL: 




> *Հունաստանում զբոսաշրջիկը կերել է վեցոտանի ութոտնուկին*
> 
> Հունաստանում Վաշինգթոնից ժամանած զբոսաշրջիկը լողալու ժամանակ բռնել, ապա պատրաստել եւ կերել է հազվագյուտ ութոտնուկի՝ վեց շոշափուկներով, հաղորդում է UPI-ը:
> Լաբոս Խիդրասի խոսքով, նա կենդանուն պատրաստել է լիմոնով եւ լոլիկներով: Զբոսաշրջիկը որոշել է ինքնուրույն պատրաստել, երբ ռեստորանի շեֆ-խոհարարը հրաժարվել է ձեռք տալ ութոտնուկին: Խիդրասի խոսքով, խոհարարն ասել է, որ դա հազվագյուտ կենդանի է եւ չի կարելի պատրաստել:
> 
> Ավելի ուշ Վաշինգթոնի բնակիչը ափսոսանք է հայտնել իր արարքի համար, նա պարզել էր, որ մինչ իրեն մեկ ուրիշն էլ բռնել է անբավարար քանակությամբ շոշափուկներով հազվագյուտ ութոտնուկի, բայց բաց էր թողել, հաղորդում է Lenta.ru-ն:  
> 
> Դա տեղի էր ունեցել 2008թ. Ուելսի ափերի մոտ: Ութոտնուկին բռնողը նրան տեղափոխել էր օվկիանարիում, եւ այն դարձել էր կենդանի ցուցանմուշ:


*Աղբյուր*

----------

Chuk (31.07.2013), Jarre (01.08.2013), keyboard (01.08.2013), Moonwalker (31.07.2013), Հայկօ (01.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2013), Նիկեա (31.07.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Վերնագիրը սպանիչ ա  :Jpit: 

*Սեքսոլոգ. «Սեռական հարաբերություն ունեցեք որքան ցանկություն ունեք, երբ ուզում եք, որտեղ ուզում եք» 
*

----------

Jarre (01.08.2013), keyboard (01.08.2013), Moonwalker (01.08.2013), VisTolog (19.08.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, թե վերնագրերին համահունչ ինչպիսի նկարներ են ընտրված

----------

Chuk (02.08.2013), Freeman (01.08.2013), keyboard (01.08.2013), Norton (18.08.2013), One_Way_Ticket (18.08.2013), Rammstein (01.08.2013), Ruby Rue (03.08.2013), Valentina (18.08.2013), VisTolog (19.08.2013), _Հրաչ_ (02.08.2013), Աթեիստ (01.08.2013), Արէա (02.08.2013), Հայկօ (01.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (01.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Օրական 4 բաժակ սուրճը բարձրացնում է մահվան վտանգը, սակայն եթե տվյալ անձը 55 տարեկանից ցածր է, հաղորդում է Mirfaktov-ը:
> 
> Ամերիկացի հետազոտողները պարզել են, որ երիտասարդների՝ շաբաթական 28 բաժակ սուրճի օգտագործումը 50 տոկոսով մեծացնում է մահվան հավանականությունը:
> 
> Ամերիկացի գիտնականները կարծում են, որ սուրճի չափից շատ օգտագործումը կարող է բացասաբար ազդել նյութափոխանակության վրա:


Աղբյուր՝ 1in.am

Սպանում ա  :LOL:  
Մեծացնում ա մահվան հավանակունություն  :LOL: 
Այսինքն կարող ա որ սուրճ չխմես, չմեռնես  :LOL: 
Ու ընդհանրապես 55 անց մարդիկ կարող ա չմեռնեն, եթե սուրճ խմեն  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (19.08.2013), Norton (18.08.2013), One_Way_Ticket (18.08.2013), VisTolog (18.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Արաաաա, մյուս պարբերությունը չէի կարդացել  :LOL: 




> Հետազոտության 16 տարվա ընթացքում արձանագրվել է 2500 մահ: Դրանցից գրեթե երեք քառորդը կապված են եղել սրտային կամ զարկերակային հիվանդությունների հետ: Նման մարդիկ, ովքեր ավելի շատ են սուրճ խմել, նաև ծխել են, հետևաբար նրանց սիրտը և թոքերը առողջ չեն եղել:


16 տարվա ընթացքում արձանագրել են ընդամենը 2500 մահ  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (18.08.2013), VisTolog (18.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Աղբյուր՝ 1in.am
> 
> Սպանում ա  
> Մեծացնում ա մահվան հավանակունություն 
> Այսինքն կարող ա որ սուրճ չխմես, չմեռնես 
> Ու ընդհանրապես 55 անց մարդիկ կարող ա չմեռնեն, եթե սուրճ խմեն


Ապաշնորհ թարգմանության ու ծաղկաքաղի արդյունք է, ընդ որում` պասերով։
Ռուսերեն աղբյուրը` 4 чашки кофе в день приводят к преждевременной смерти
Անգլերեն աղբյուրը` Heavy coffee consumption increases death rates in under-55s, study suggests
Մեր մեջ ասած, սաղն էլ էշություն են, այդպես էլ հասկանալի չի, թե ոնց ա էդ տոկոսները ստացվում, ու իսկականից կոֆեից ե՞ն մեռնում, թե նրանից, որ նաև ծխում են, երկար նստում են... Հատկապես անհասկանալի է, թե օրական չորս բաժակը ինչ կոֆեի է վերաբերում` էսպրեսո, կապուչինո, մոկկա, լատտե, թուրքական առանց շաքար, սերով, առանց սեր... ինչքան հավայի ռեսուրս ա մարդկությունը ծախսում սենց էշությունների վրա, մի 10 րոպե էլ ես ծախսեցի  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (20.08.2013), Chuk (19.08.2013), Freeman (18.08.2013), Jarre (19.08.2013), keyboard (18.08.2013), Moonwalker (18.08.2013), VisTolog (19.08.2013), Ձայնալար (13.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.08.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), Տրիբուն (20.08.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Ժող, «հղի կնոջ բերումով»-ը էտ ո՞րն ա  :Think:

----------

CactuSoul (20.08.2013), Chuk (20.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), Moonwalker (20.08.2013), _Հրաչ_ (20.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (21.08.2013), Ձայնալար (20.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.08.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (20.08.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ուզեցել են գրել «հղի կնոջ մոմենդով», հետո խմբագրել են, որ գրական լինի:

----------

CactuSoul (24.08.2013), Chuk (20.08.2013), Jarre (20.08.2013), John (24.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), Moonwalker (20.08.2013), _Հրաչ_ (20.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (21.08.2013), Արշակ (21.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.08.2013), Նարե91 (20.08.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), Շինարար (20.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (20.08.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Դվառոդնի.....  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (13.10.2013), CactuSoul (24.08.2013), Chuk (28.08.2013), Freeman (21.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), Moonwalker (21.08.2013), Smokie (21.08.2013), _Հրաչ_ (22.08.2013), Աթեիստ (21.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (21.08.2013), Ձայնալար (22.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.08.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (21.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հիմա էս սենսացիոն լուրը կարդալուց հետո ո՞նց պիտի քնենք  :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (24.08.2013), Jarre (21.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), Աթեիստ (21.08.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Հիմա էս սենսացիոն լուրը կարդալուց հետո ո՞նց պիտի քնենք


Ապեր, Արամ MP3-ի ու Կարգին Մկոյի դվառոդնի եղբայր լինելու լուրի բերումով քունդ փախել ա՞։

----------

keyboard (21.08.2013), Moonwalker (21.08.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), Ուլուանա (17.10.2013)

----------


## Freeman

*Ինչպե՞ս պարզել, որ աղջիկը կույս չէ*

slaq.am-ում, հմմմ

հ.գ.  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (24.08.2013), Chilly (24.08.2013), Chuk (28.08.2013), Jarre (22.08.2013), keyboard (22.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (22.08.2013), Ձայնալար (22.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Էքսորցիստ եմ ասել, է՜:  :LOL: 




> *Չինացին չար հոգիներին քշել է առնանդամի միջոցով*
> 
> Չինաստանում ձերբակալել են «Էքսորցիստին», որն աղջկան առաջարկել է քշել-հեռացնել նրանից չար հոգիներին սեփական առնանդամի միջոցով: Այդ ծառայության դիմաց նա պահանջել է մոտ 20 հազար յուան՝ մոտավորապես 3 հազար դոլար:
> 
> Փաստացի, նա առաջարկել ինտիմ կապի մեջ մտնել իր հետ եւ դրա համար վճարել: Միայն հաջորդ օրը աղջիկը հասկացել է, որ իրեն խաբել են: Ոստիկանները ձերբակալել են «փրկչին»:
> 
> Պարզվել է, որ այդ աղջիկն աշխատել է խանութում, սիրահարվել իր ղեկավարին եւ միջոցներ է փնտրել՝ նրան գայթակղելու: Այդ ժամանակ էլ նա իմացել է վերոհիշյալ անձնավորության մասին, որը կարող էր «օգնել» իրեն:
> 
> Նա առասպել է հորինել աղջկա սեռական օրգաններում ապրող հրեշների եւ չար ոգիների մասին, որոնք խոչընդոտում են նրա եւ ղեկավարի հարաբերություններին: Այս մասին հաղորդում է «Vesti.Ru»-ն:

----------

CactuSoul (24.08.2013), Chilly (24.08.2013), Chuk (28.08.2013), Freeman (23.08.2013), Jarre (28.08.2013), keyboard (28.08.2013), Moonwalker (23.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), Վահե-91 (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (24.08.2013)

----------


## V!k

*Գրենլանդիան մինչև 2010 թ.-ը կարող է պատվել անտառներով*
www.1in.am
ես 1ին.ամ-ին չե՞ն ասել, որ արդեն 2013թ.-ն ա   :Nea:

----------

Alphaone (13.10.2013), Chuk (28.08.2013), Freeman (28.08.2013), Jarre (28.08.2013), keyboard (28.08.2013), Moonwalker (28.08.2013), Smokie (29.08.2013), Valentina (28.08.2013), VisTolog (28.08.2013), Աթեիստ (28.08.2013), Ձայնալար (28.08.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Սրանք ոնց որ հատուկ անելիս լինեն:  :Jpit: 




> *Հետազոտություն. փոքր ամորձիներով տղամարդիկ ամենահոգատար հայրերն են* 
> 
> Ատալանտայի Էմորի համալսարանի գիտնականները փորձ են անցկացրել, որպեսզի պարզեն՝ ինչո՞ւ են մի խումբ հայրեր իրենց երեխաների հանդեպ ուշադիր ու հոգատար, իսկ մյուսները բավական անտարբեր են մոտենում հոր իրենց պարտականությանը: Նրանց փորձին մասնակցել են փոքր երեխաներ ունեցող 70 կամավորներ:
> 
> Սկզբում գիտնականները իմացել են հենց տղամարդկանցից (կամ նրանց կողակիցներից), թե որքանով են նրանք կատարում իրենց հայրական պարտականությունները՝ փոխում են երեխայի տակդիրը, լողացնում են նրանց կամ կերակրում: Բացի այդ տղամարդկանց շրջանում անցկացրել են համակարգային հետազոտություն, որի արդյունքում չափել են նրանց ամորձիների ծավալը:
> 
> Հետո կամավորներին ցույց են տվել իրենց երեխաների լուսանկարները եւ զուգահեռ անցկացրել են ուղեղի սքանավորում: Պարզվել է, որ երեխայի նկարը տեսնելու պահին տղամարդկանց մոտ, որոնք հարցման ընթացքում ճանաչվել են իդեալական հայրեր, ուղեղի ակտիվության բարձրացում է նկատվում, որը պատասխանատու է ծնողական մոտիվացիայի համար: Իսկ այն հայրերի մոտ, որոնք քիչ են հոգ տանում իրենց երեխաներին, ուղեղը քիչ  է ակտիվ:
> 
> Գիտնականների խոսքով, առավել ակտիվ էր ուղեղի այս հատվածն այն տղամարդկանց մոտ, ովքեր ունեին համեմատաբար փոքր ամորձիներ ու տեստոստերոնի ցածր մակարդակ, հաղորդում է «Vesti.ru»-ն:
> ...


*Աղբյուր*

Հ. Գ. Դրել հատ-հատ չափել են:  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (11.09.2013), keyboard (10.09.2013), Smokie (11.09.2013), Աթեիստ (10.09.2013), Հայկօ (11.09.2013), Ձայնալար (10.09.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Սրանք ոնց որ հատուկ անելիս լինեն: 
> 
> 
> 
> *Աղբյուր*
> 
> Հ. Գ. Դրել հատ-հատ չափել են:


ես էլ ասում եմ Էլինայի ծնվելուց հետո էն ուր կորան    :LOL: 

տեղից լավ չէի, Հրաչ բա քո արածն արած էր? քառասուն աստիճան տաքությունս մի էդքան էլ բարձրացավ :LOL:

----------

_Հրաչ_ (11.09.2013), Աթեիստ (10.09.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Քիչ առաչ SHAMSHYAN.com-ն ահազանգ է ստացել, որ Երևան քաղաքի Տերյան փողոցում «Grand cherokee» մակնիշի 33 ՍD 662 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենայի վարորդը մխրճվել է հետիոտների համար նախատեսված ավտոկանգառի մեջ: 
> 
> Ինչպես դեպքի վայրից հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, այս պահին շտապօգնության բրիգադը, քաղաքացիների հետ օգնություն է ցուցաբերում երիտասարդ մի տղայի, ով կանգառում սպասելիս է եղել տրանսպորտին և «ջիպավորի» կողմից վրաերթի է ենթարկվել:
> 
> Ֆոտոլրագրողն հայտնում է, որ «ջիպավոր» վարորդը փորձում էր համարանիշները հանել ավտոմեքենայից, սակայն ճանապարհային ոստիկանը, ով Գաբրիել հրեշտակի հայացքով կանգնել էր վրաերթի ենթարկվածի գլխավերևում, թույլ չտվեց հանել: 
> 
> Ինչպես հատնում է ֆոտոլրագրողը, պարզվեց, որ տեղում նկարահանվում է ֆիլմ, որի բեմադրող ռեժիսորը սիրված ու ճանաչված ռեժիսոր Միքայել Դովլաթյանն է : 
> 
> Լուսանկարները՝ Գագիկ Շամշյանի ©shamshyan.com http://shamshyan.com/arm/2013-10-13-Grand-cherokee.html


Ժող, իմ երևակայությունը կախվեց: Մի հատ բացատրեք էլի, հիմա էս վրաերթն իրակա՞ն էր, թե՞ կինոյի մաս:

Եթե կինոյի մաս էր, ինչի՞ են էս ապուշ ռեպորտաժը սարքել:

Եթե իրական էր, ի՞նչ կապ ունի էնտեղ կինո էլ էին նկարում, թե հարևան բուդկայում մեկը հաց էր ուտում:

----------

Alphaone (13.10.2013), Jarre (14.10.2013), keyboard (14.10.2013), Smokie (25.10.2013), Արէա (13.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իսկ ինձ հետաքրքրում ա, թե հետիոտների համար նախատեսված ավտոկանգառն ի՞նչ ա: :Xeloq:

----------

CactuSoul (28.10.2013), Chuk (13.10.2013), Jarre (14.10.2013), keyboard (14.10.2013), Rammstein (14.10.2013), V!k (13.10.2013), Արէա (13.10.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Իսկ ինձ հետաքրքրում ա, թե հետիոտների համար նախատեսված ավտոկանգառն ի՞նչ ա:


Սկզբում ինձ էլ հետաքրքրեց, հետո հասկացա, որ ավտոբուսաերթուղային կանգառներն են  :LOL:

----------

Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ինձ հետաքրքրում ա, թե հետիոտների համար նախատեսված ավտոկանգառն ի՞նչ ա:


Չէի ֆիքսվել  :Jpit:  Լավն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (13.10.2013), keyboard (14.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Չէի ֆիքսվել  Լավն ա


իսկ ես դեռ նյութը չկարդացած իմացա «բլթ»-ը դա է, դրա վրա ֆիքսվեցի  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (13.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Քիչ առաջ ահազանգ է ստացվել ՀՀ արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարության փրկարար ծառայության օպերատիվ կառավարման կենտրոն, որ Բաղրամյան 79 հասցեում գտնվող *«Անելիք» բանկի և նրան հարակից շենքի տանիքում խոշոր հրդեհ է*: 
> 
> Ինչպես նշված վայրից հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, այս պահին նշված շենք են ժամանել ՀՀ ԱԻՆ ՓԾ արագ արձագանքման խումբը՝ 2 մարտական հաշվարկով, 1 ավտոսանդուղքով: 
> 
> Ժամանել են նաև Երևանի ճանապարհային ոստիկանության ծառայողներն ու ոստիկանության Արաբկիրի բաժնի պարեկապահակային ծառայության 2-րդ գումարտակի աշխատակիցները: 
> 
> Ֆոտոլրագրողը հայտնում է,որ տեղում փրկարարների կողմից կատարված հետախուզական աշխատանքների արդյունքում պարզվեց, որ տանիքով անցնող էլեկտրալարերի թույլ միացման պատճառով *փոքրիկ կրակ է առաջացել, ինչը հրշեջների կողմից մարվեց*: Բարեբախտաբար զոհեր և վիրավորներ չկան: ©shamshyan.com http://shamshyan.com/arm/YbpDeABdVt.html


Աղբյուր՝ Շամշյան


Շամշյան, կողմնորոշվի, հիմա խոշո՞ր հրդեհ ա, թե՞ փոքրիկ կրակ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Աղբյուր՝ Շամշյան
> 
> 
> Շամշյան, կողմնորոշվի, հիմա խոշո՞ր հրդեհ ա, թե՞ փոքրիկ կրակ


Չուկ, դու էստեղ սարկազմը չտեսա՞ր, ահազանգել են, ասել են Ներոնը եկա՜վ, Հռոմից պրծել, անցել ա Երևանին, կողքից Հերոստրատը վերապատրաստում ա, պարզվեց պստիկ հրդեհ ա  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (15.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, դու էստեղ սարկազմը չտեսա՞ր, ահազանգել են, ասել են Ներոնը եկա՜վ, Հռոմից պրծել, անցել ա Երևանին, կողքից Հերոստրատը վերապատրաստում ա, պարզվեց պստիկ հրդեհ ա


Ալֆա ջան, իրականում էստեղ մեղմացված ա: Էդ լուրը հատուկ փնտրում էի, որտև ուզում էի հասկանալ ինչ ա եղել, Կոմիտասում եմ ապրում, իմ հաշվարկով ամենաքիչը հինգ հրշեջ մեքենա աղմուկ աղաղակով իջավ ներքև: Մտածեցի աշխարհի վերջն եկել ա, սկսեցի լրատվականները քրքրել, մինչև էս գտա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆա ջան, իրականում էստեղ մեղմացված ա: Էդ լուրը հատուկ փնտրում էի, որտև ուզում էի հասկանալ ինչ ա եղել, Կոմիտասում եմ ապրում, իմ հաշվարկով ամենաքիչը հինգ հրշեջ մեքենա աղմուկ աղաղակով իջավ ներքև: Մտածեցի աշխարհի վերջն եկել ա, սկսեցի լրատվականները քրքրել, մինչև էս գտա


Դե հենց էդ ա, մարդիկ զանգել, աղաղակել են, գնացել տեսել են լարերից մեկից ծուխ ա բարձրանում  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (16.10.2013), Աթեիստ (16.10.2013)

----------


## Jarre

*MWMS*-ի ֆբ-ից եմ քոփի արել։

----------

Alphaone (17.10.2013), CactuSoul (28.10.2013), Chuk (17.10.2013), keyboard (17.10.2013), melancholia (18.10.2013), Norton (18.10.2013), Rammstein (25.10.2013), Smokie (17.10.2013), _Հրաչ_ (17.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (17.10.2013), Լեո (19.10.2013), Հայկօ (17.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (17.01.2014), Վահե-91 (17.10.2013)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Երկնաքերեր են տեղալու, հա՜:  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (17.10.2013), CactuSoul (28.10.2013), Chuk (18.10.2013), Jarre (18.10.2013), keyboard (19.10.2013), Rammstein (25.10.2013), Smokie (18.10.2013), Vardik! (18.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2013), Վահե-91 (18.10.2013), Տրիբուն (18.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> *Ոստիկանության քննիչն իր կյանքի գնով փրկել է 17-ամյա աղջկան*
> 2013-10-17 19:02:38
> 
> 
> Երեկ՝ հոկտեմբերի 16-ին, ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Սյունիքի մարզի Սիսիանի քննչական բաժանմունքի քննիչ, ոստիկանության լեյտենանտ Նարեկ Ստեփանյանը, Որոտան գետից կարողացել է դուրս բերել խեղդվող մի աղջկա:
> 
> Ինչպես հայտնում է shamshyan.com-ը, Ն. Ստեփանյանը մեկնելիս է լինում Սիսիանի բժշկական կենտրոն, երբ նկատում է, որ Որոտան գետի մոտ մի քանի երիտասարդներ օգնություն են խնդրում: Ոստիկանության քննիչը մոտենալով նրանց, տեղեկանում է կատարվածի մասին և ճիշտ կողմնորոշվելով` նետվում է գետի մեջ և այնտեղից դուրս է բերում, գրեթե ծանր վիճակում գտնվող, Սյունիքի մարզի Մոսք գյուղի բնակիչ, քոլեջի սովորող, 17-ամյա Սոնա Հակոբյանին, ով էլ քաղաքացիների օգնությամբ տեղափոխվում է Սիսիանի բժշկական կենտրոն:
> 
> Ոստիկանության քննիչը, ուժեղ մրսածության պատճառով, նույնպես գտնվում է հիվանդանոցում: 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ lurer.com


Ժող, ես սխա՞լ գիտեմ, որ «կյանքի գնով փրկել» նշանակում ա, որ փրկելուց ինքը զոհվել, մահացել ա  :Think:

----------

CactuSoul (28.10.2013), keyboard (19.10.2013), Vardik! (18.10.2013), Աթեիստ (18.10.2013), Ուլուանա (19.10.2013), Տրիբուն (18.10.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աղբյուր՝ lurer.com
> 
> 
> Ժող, ես սխա՞լ գիտեմ, որ «կյանքի գնով փրկել» նշանակում ա, որ փրկելուց ինքը զոհվել, մահացել ա


Բա «գրեթե ծանր վիճակում»-ը ո՞րն ա:

----------

Alphaone (18.10.2013), CactuSoul (28.10.2013), Chuk (18.10.2013), keyboard (19.10.2013), Vardik! (18.10.2013), _Հրաչ_ (18.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2013), Տրիբուն (18.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

lurer.com-ի ամեն երրորդ լուրը լրաբլթ ա  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (18.10.2013), keyboard (19.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> lurer.com-ի ամեն երրորդ լուրը լրաբլթ ա


Շատ սուբյեկտիվ ես, Տրիբուն: Իրականում շատ ես չափազանցնում, ես կարծում եմ, որ ամեն տասից ինն ա լրաբլթ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (18.10.2013), keyboard (19.10.2013), Vardik! (18.10.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

Որ կարային գրեին կյանքը վտանգելով,գրել են՝ կյանքի գնով: Որ կարային գրեթե բառը բաց թողեին,չեն թողել...

Մարդիկ ամեն առանց երկար մտածելու գրում են,որ ակումբցիներով լավ ծիծաղենք:  :LOL: 

Քիչ վերև էլ երկնաքարն ու երկնաքերն են շփոթել տնաշենները...    :Lol2:

----------

Jarre (19.10.2013), keyboard (19.10.2013), Ձայնալար (18.10.2013)

----------


## Smokie

> Սաֆարովը քնած ժամանակ կացնահարել է հայ սպա Գուրգեն Մարգարյանին


1.Փաստորեն Սաֆարովը լունատիկ ա
2.Փաստորեն քնած լինելով՝ ինքն էլ չի հասկացել ինչ ա անում

 :Lol2:

----------

CactuSoul (28.10.2013), Vardik! (19.10.2013), VisTolog (19.10.2013), _Հրաչ_ (20.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2013), Ուլուանա (19.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> 1.Փաստորեն Սաֆարովը լունատիկ ա
> 2.Փաստորեն քնած լինելով՝ ինքն էլ չի հասկացել ինչ ա անում


Ես էս պատմությունն էնքան ծանր եմ տարել, որ ծիծաղս էլ չի գալիս  :Sad:

----------

Vardik! (19.10.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

http://www.1in.am/arm/more_entertainment_224591.html

----------

CactuSoul (28.10.2013), Freeman (25.10.2013), Jarre (22.11.2013), keyboard (27.10.2013), Moonwalker (25.10.2013), VisTolog (25.10.2013), Ձայնալար (25.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2013)

----------


## Լեո

Ինչպես երևի կասեր Հայլուրը՝ անիմաստ վերնագրեր հորինելու գծով մեր լրատվամիջոցները տարածաշրջանային անժխտելի առաջատարն են:



Սկանդալայի՜ն... Բայց բացում ես հղումն ու.


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

Սրա ի՞նչն ա սկանդալային  :Fool: 

http://life.panorama.am/hy/news/2013...in-clube/15990

----------

Alphaone (27.10.2013), CactuSoul (28.10.2013), Chuk (28.10.2013), Jarre (28.10.2013), keyboard (27.10.2013), Lílium (09.11.2013), Norton (29.10.2013), Smokie (28.10.2013), VisTolog (27.10.2013), Ձայնալար (27.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.10.2013), Նիկեա (28.10.2013), Վահե-91 (27.10.2013), Տրիբուն (27.10.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Սրա ի՞նչն ա սկանդալային 
> 
> http://life.panorama.am/hy/news/2013...in-clube/15990


Ոնց թե «սրա ինչն ա սկանդալային»։ Սկանդալային ա, որովհետև հերքում ա մեծն ՄԵԼ-ի ամենաարժանահավատ տեղեկությունները։ Ոնց որ ցիրկ լինի էս Հայաստանի հասարակական կյանքը......

----------

Alphaone (28.10.2013), Lílium (09.11.2013), Արամ (28.10.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Չհարցնեք, թե ոնց եմ գտել ։)

Այսօր Խաչատուր Աբովյանի *ծծնդյան* օրն է
http://www.armversion.am/2011/10/15/...ն-օրն-է/

Մեծն Մակարոնը հեռու պահի սենց օրերից։ :Shok:

----------

Chuk (29.10.2013), Jarre (29.10.2013), keyboard (29.10.2013), Lílium (09.11.2013), VisTolog (09.11.2013), _Հրաչ_ (29.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (29.10.2013), Գրող (29.10.2013), Հայկօ (29.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (29.10.2013), Տրիբուն (29.10.2013)

----------


## Լեո

Շախմատում ո՞նց կարող ա 0-0 արդյունք գրանցվել  :Fool: 



http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/11/08/chess2/

----------

keyboard (09.11.2013), Moonwalker (20.11.2013), V!k (09.11.2013), VisTolog (09.11.2013), Նիկեա (09.11.2013), Տրիբուն (22.11.2013)

----------


## BOBO

http://www.mamul.am/am/news/42986/%D...5%D5%AC-%D5%A7
Թո*փ* 2 :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (09.11.2013), Աթեիստ (09.11.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Շախմատում ո՞նց կարող ա 0-0 արդյունք գրանցվել 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/11/08/chess2/


Դե գոլ չեն խփել 0-0 ա եղել  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (09.11.2013), Jarre (09.11.2013), John (24.11.2013), keyboard (09.11.2013), Sagittarius (24.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2013), Տրիբուն (22.11.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Լրագրողի համար երբեմն օգտակար է գրածը երկրորդ անգամ կարդալը։

----------

CactuSoul (20.11.2013), Chuk (20.11.2013), Lílium (20.11.2013), Moonwalker (20.11.2013), Norton (20.11.2013), Rammstein (25.11.2013), Smokie (20.11.2013), V!k (22.11.2013), _Հրաչ_ (20.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (20.11.2013), Լեո (24.11.2013), Հայկօ (24.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (20.11.2013), Վահե-91 (21.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Սա լրաբլթ չի, բայց ամենահարմար տեղը իմ կարծիքով էս թեման ա։

«.....կենդանաբանության ինստիտուտի աշխատակից Մամիկոն Ղասաբյանն»։ Կենդանաբան Ղասաբ  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (22.11.2013), Lílium (22.11.2013), My World My Space (22.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (24.11.2013), Հայկօ (24.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.11.2013), Ուլուանա (22.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (22.11.2013), Տրիբուն (22.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Ցարական Ռուսաստան-Հայաստան բրուտալ սեքսի ֆոնի վրա նման վերնագիրը անչափ հետաքրքիր ա։ Շուտով մեզ մոտ շատանալու են նման կոլխոզային վերնագրերը։ Տրակտորիստը կթվորհուն  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

[/URL]

----------

VisTolog (24.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (24.11.2013), Վահե-91 (24.11.2013), Տրիբուն (24.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գագիկ Ծառուկյանը հանդիպել է Հռոմի Պապին




> Lurer.com-ի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում Գագիկ Ծառուկյանի մամլո խոսնակ Իվետա Տոնոյանն ասաց, որ Գագիկ Ծառուկյանին և Օլիմպիական կոմիտեի համաժողովի մասնակիցներին Վատիկանում ընդունել է նաև Նորին Սրբություն Հռոմի Պապ Ֆրանցիսկոսը:


Թաղեմ ձեր բոյը ..  :LOL:  :LOL:   Լուրը պիտի լիներ «Գագիկ Ծառուկյանը տեսել է Հռոմի Պապին», ոչ թե «հանդիպել է»  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (24.11.2013), Chuk (24.11.2013), Freeman (24.11.2013), Jarre (25.11.2013), Kuk (24.11.2013), V!k (24.11.2013), VisTolog (24.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (24.11.2013), Լեո (24.11.2013), Հայկօ (24.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (25.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (17.01.2014), Վահե-91 (24.11.2013)

----------


## My World My Space

> Գագիկ Ծառուկյանը հանդիպել է Հռոմի Պապին
> 
> 
> 
> Թաղեմ ձեր բոյը ..   Լուրը պիտի լիներ «Գագիկ Ծառուկյանը տեսել է Հռոմի Պապին», ոչ թե «հանդիպել է»



էս դեպքում՝ Հռոմի պապը տեսել է Գագիկ Ծառուկյանին...  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (25.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (25.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (17.01.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էս դեպքում՝ Հռոմի պապը տեսել է Գագիկ Ծառուկյանին...


Անեգդոտ էս թեմայով ..... 

Մեկին գայիշնիկը կանգնացնում ա, էսի ավտոյից իջնում ա ու գայիշնիկին ասում ա
- ընկեր, դու ինձ ո՞նց ես կանգնացնում, չե՞ս ճանաչում ինձ, ես Գագոն եմ 
- չէ, չեմ ճանաչում
- ո՞նց չես ճանաչում, ինձ սաղ ճանաչում են, արի գնանք շեֆիդ մոտ
Գնում են շեֆի մոտ, էսի հենց տնում ա էս տղուն, միանգամից.
- Գագո ջան, վայ քու ցավը տանեեեմ, սենց նենց 
Գագոն գայիշնիկին ասում ա. 
- Տենու՞մ ես, ինձ սաղ ճանաչում են, ինձ մինիստրն էլ ա ճանաչում
Գնում են մինիստրի մոտ, ու էլի նույն ձևի.
- Գագո ջան, վայ քու ցավը տանեեեմ, սենց նենց
Գագոս գայիշնիկին ասում ա, ինձ նախագահն էլ ճանաչում: Գնում են նախագահի մոտ, նունյ ձևի «Գագո, ես քու կյանքին մեռնեմ .. »: Գնում են Պուտինի մոտ. «Գագո ջան, դառագոյ, դռուգ մոյ, ցավետ տանիեմ .. »: Գնում են Օբամայի մոտ «Գագո, մայ ֆռենդ, ախպերս, դու տեղ ունես օն մայ հեդ»: Էս Գագոն գայիշնիկին ասում ա.
- Տենու՞մ ես, ապեր, ինձ սաղ աշխարհն ա ճանաչում, ես Գագոն եմ, ինձ դաժե հռոմի պապն ա ճանաչում
Հելնում գնում են Հռոմ, Վատիկան, էս Գագոն ասում ա
- Դու ստեղ ներքևը սպասի, ես հելնեմ վերև, պապի հետ բալկոնից քեզ ձեռով կանեմ, քեզ պռոստը վերև չեն թողնի էլի
Գագոն հոլնում ա վերև, կանգնում ա բալկոնում ու ընդեղից պապի հետ ձեռով ա անում: Էս գայիշնիկս կողքի կանգնած իտալացուն հարցնում ա. 
- Էն բալկոնի կանգնած մարդուն ճանաչու՞մ ես
- Էն սպիտակ շորերով բիձուն տեղը չեմ բերում, բայց կողքի կանգնածը Գագոն ա

----------

Alphaone (26.11.2013), Bruno (25.11.2013), Chilly (25.11.2013), Chuk (24.11.2013), Jarre (25.11.2013), keyboard (25.11.2013), Lev (25.11.2013), Lílium (25.11.2013), My World My Space (25.11.2013), Norton (24.11.2013), Sagittarius (24.11.2013), Smokie (25.11.2013), Tiger29 (25.11.2013), V!k (25.11.2013), _Հրաչ_ (25.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (24.11.2013), Արէա (25.11.2013), Ձայնալար (26.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (25.11.2013), Շինարար (25.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (26.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (25.11.2013)

----------


## Լեո

Ուղեղի ցնցումից հետո մարզիկն ուշքի է եկել որպես *հանճարեղ* երաժիշտ (տեսանյութ)

lurer.com-ի «սենսացիոնամոլ» բլթերն անսպառ են:

Հանչարե՜ղ... Չէ մի չէ, մեկ էլ դուք եք հանճարեղ  :Blink:

----------

Chuk (26.11.2013), keyboard (26.11.2013), Norton (27.11.2013), _Հրաչ_ (26.11.2013), Վահե-91 (26.11.2013), Տրիբուն (26.11.2013)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Նյուզ.ամ-ում էր... ասի լուրը վախտին տարածեմ, մարդիք որձի կաթ-բան չխմեն հանկարծ...

_ՄԱԿ-ի Պարենի եւ գյուղատնտեսության կազմակերպությունը բնակչությանը կոչ է արել  սննդակարգում օգտագործել էգ ուղտի, ուղտայծի, եղջերվի, էգ ավանակի եւ այծի կաթ փոխանցում է «Կաթի եւ կաթնամթերքի դերը սննդում» գիրքը:

Որպես կաթնամթերքի  լրացուցիչ աղբյուրներին դիմելու պատճառ կազմակերպությունը նշում է կովի կաթի եւ դրանից արտադրվող կաթնամթերքի բարձր գինը: Բացի դրանից, էգ ձիու եւ ավանակի կաթը կարող են օգտագործել կովի կաթից ալերգիա ունեցող մարդիկ: Իսկ եղջերվի կաթը նախատեսված է այն մարդկանց համար, ում հակացուցված է կաթնաշաքարը, հայտնում է Lenta.ru-ն:_
http://news.am/arm/news/182629.html
Հա, ժող ջան, եղջերվի կաթը ի՞նչ արժի, խաբար է՞ք...

----------

Chilly (27.11.2013), Chuk (27.11.2013), Lílium (27.11.2013), Աթեիստ (27.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (27.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (27.11.2013), Տրիբուն (27.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, ժող ջան, եղջերվի կաթը ի՞նչ արժի, խաբար է՞ք...


Որձ, թե՞ էգ ...

----------

Chuk (27.11.2013), Mephistopheles (28.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (27.11.2013), Արէա (27.11.2013), Լեո (08.12.2013), Ձայնալար (04.12.2013), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (27.11.2013)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ճիշտն ասած էնքան էլ վստահ չեմ, որ սա լրաբլթ ա... ավելի շատ մառազմ ա... բայց մեկ ա դնում եմ...

http://news.am/arm/news/184417.html_

43-ամյա բեյրութահայ  Շ.Կ.-ն ամուսնացել է մայրական իրավունքներից զրկված 36-ամյա հայուհու` Ն.Ս.-ի  հետ, ումից նախկին ամուսինն ու երեխաները շաբաթներ առաջ երես էին թեքել՝  ժամանակին տուն չվերադառնալու համար: Այս մասին NEWS.am-ի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում պատմեց  Ամուսնության եւ ընտանիքի «Հանդիպում» կենտրոնի տնօրեն Նարե Մարտոյանը:

Նա պատմեց, որ 6-ամյա կինն  ամիսներ առաջ է ամուսնալուծվել: «Նա  ծնունդով Ախալքալաքից է: Գնացել է, որ անձնագրի ժամկետը երկարացնի, խնդիրներ են առաջացել եւ 10 օր ուշացել է, ինչի համար ամուսինը նրան չի ընդունել: Ավելին` անչափահաս երեխաներն էլ են նրանից երես թեքել: Զանգում է, որ գոնե երեխաների հետ խոսի, ընդհանրապես անունն էլ լսել չեն ուզում: Նույնիսկ ամուսինն այս ընթացքում հասցրել է ամուսնանալ»,- պատմեց Նարե Մարտոյանը: 

Աղջիկը հուսահատված դիմել է կենտրոն եւ կենտրոնի հայ տղամարդիկ էլ չեն ցանկացել նրա հետ ամուսնանալ: Սակայն նախորդ շաբաթ նրան ամուսնության առաջարկ է արել Բեյրութի հայ 43-ամյա Շ.Կ.-ն:

«Նա մեր կենտրոնում գրանցված ամենագեղեցկադեմ տղամարդն էր: Մեկ շաբաթ առաջ է նրանց հանդիպումը տեղի ունեցել: Երեկ զանգել էր այդ կինը ասում էր, որ իրեն տարել են վարսավիրանոց, թարթիչներ, եղունգներ են դրել, հարդարել:  Աղջկա հարազատներին էլ Թիֆլիսից կանչել են ու ամուսնացել»,- ներկայացրեց Նարե Մարտոյանը:_

Ուզում էի վրիպակները մգեցնեմ, բայց դառավ որ սաղ բոլդ եմ անելու....  նենց որ թող մենակ իտալիկ լինի   ::}:

----------

Alphaone (08.12.2013), Chuk (08.12.2013), Jarre (12.12.2013), Norton (08.12.2013), Smokie (09.12.2013), _Հրաչ_ (09.12.2013), Ձայնալար (08.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (10.12.2013), Վահե-91 (08.12.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

> http://news.am/arm/news/184417.html_
> Նա պատմեց, որ 6-ամյա կինն  ամիսներ առաջ է ամուսնալուծվել: «Նա  ծնունդով Ախալքալաքից է: Գնացել է, որ անձնագրի ժամկետը երկարացնի, խնդիրներ են առաջացել եւ 10 օր ուշացել է, ինչի համար ամուսինը նրան չի ընդունել: Ավելին` անչափահաս երեխաներն էլ են նրանից երես թեքել: Զանգում է, որ գոնե երեխաների հետ խոսի, ընդհանրապես անունն էլ լսել չեն ուզում: Նույնիսկ ամուսինն այս ընթացքում հասցրել է ամուսնանալ»,- պատմեց Նարե Մարտոյանը: 
> 
> Աղջիկը հուսահատված դիմել է կենտրոն եւ կենտրոնի հայ տղամարդիկ էլ չեն ցանկացել նրա հետ ամուսնանալ: Սակայն նախորդ շաբաթ նրան ամուսնության առաջարկ է արել Բեյրութի հայ 43-ամյա Շ.Կ.-ն:
> 
> «Նա մեր կենտրոնում գրանցված ամենագեղեցկադեմ տղամարդն էր: Մեկ շաբաթ առաջ է նրանց հանդիպումը տեղի ունեցել: Երեկ զանգել էր այդ կինը ասում էր, որ իրեն տարել են վարսավիրանոց, թարթիչներ, եղունգներ են դրել, հարդարել:  Աղջկա հարազատներին էլ Թիֆլիսից կանչել են ու ամուսնացել»,- ներկայացրեց Նարե Մարտոյանը:_


 :LOL:   Հիմա ես չհասկացա,կինը 6 տարեկա՞ն էր:

    Կամ էլ,էդ կենտրոնին դիմել էր որ իրեն օգնեն երեխաների հարցո՞վ,թե՞ ամուսնանալու:  :Lol2: 

 Մաաամաաա՜՜՜...........

----------

Smokie (09.12.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կիևի կենտրոնում վերսկսվել են ցուցարարների և ոստիկանների միջև բախումները




> *Բարիկադներն ամբողջովին արգելափակվել են, իրավապահները փակել են բոլոր մուտքի ճանապարհները՝ սաղավարտներով խիտ շարք կազմելով:* Ցուցարարները բարիկադների ետևում բարձրախոսների միջոցով կոչ են արել ներքին զորքերի աշխատակիցներին անցնել իրենց կողմ:


Բարիկադների արգելափակում ու սաղավարտներով խիտ շարքեր, մենակ սաղավարտներով ...  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (10.12.2013), Vardik! (23.12.2013), _Հրաչ_ (10.12.2013), Վահե-91 (11.12.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ինչպես հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, *նշված հասցե են ժամանում ոստիկանության և արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարության ներկայացուցիչները, որպեսզի պարզեն՝ արդյո՞ք տեղեկությունը համապատասխանում է իրականությանը, թե՝ ոչ:*





> *Ըստ ֆոտոլրագրողի տեղեկությունների՝ պայթյունի հետևանքով զոհեր և վիրավորներ չկան:*


©shamshyan.com http://shamshyan.com/arm/2013-12-11-plosion.html

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, նախապես զգուշացնեմ, համենայն դեպս, ապահովության համար կարդալուց չծիծաղեք:




> *Ծիծաղը կարող է սպանել. գիտնականներ*
> 
> Նոր հետազոտությունը հերքում է այն կարծիքը, որ ծիծաղը երկարացնում է կյանքը: Ինչպես պարզել են գիտնականները՝ ծիծաղը կարող է ոչ միայն օգտակար լինել, այլև կյանքի համար վտանգ սպառնալ: 
> 
> Չնայած համընդհանուր ընդունված փաստերին՝ որոշ մարդկանց համար այն կարող է ավելի վտանգավոր լինել, քան կարելի էր պատկերացնել: Ինչպես պարզվել է՝ մարդիկ ծիծաղից էլ են մահանում: Մի կին, օրինակ, ծիծաղելիս մահացել է: Մահվան պատճառ է հանդիսացել սրտի անսպասելի կաթվածը:
> 
> Գիտնականները նշում են, որ ծիծաղելիս կարող է վնասվել ոչ միայն սիրտը, այլև՝ կերակրափողը: 
> 
> Mail Online-ի տվյալներով՝ այդ փաստերը վկայում են այն մասին, որ ծիծաղը ոչ միայն վնասակար է, այլև՝ վտանգավոր: Գիտնականները նաև դրա օգտակար ազդեցությունն են հայտնաբերել:


Աղբյուր՝ 1in.am

----------

Alphaone (14.12.2013), CactuSoul (25.12.2013), keyboard (14.12.2013), Norton (14.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (15.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.12.2013), Ուլուանա (14.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (14.12.2013), Տրիբուն (14.12.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ժող, նախապես զգուշացնեմ, համենայն դեպս, ապահովության համար կարդալուց չծիծաղեք:
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ 1in.am


ուշ ա, ծիծաղեցի  :Sad:

----------

Chuk (14.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժող, նախապես զգուշացնեմ, համենայն դեպս, ապահովության համար կարդալուց չծիծաղեք:
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ 1in.am


ստեղ են ասել "ծիծաղից մեռավ"

----------

Alphaone (14.12.2013), Տրիբուն (14.12.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էդ Mail Online-ը բրիտանակա՞ն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (14.12.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Էս երկու նախադասությունները հանգիստ կարող էին իմ մահվան պատճառ դառնալ  :Sad: 

«Մի կին, օրինակ, ծիծաղելիս մահացել է»

«Գիտնականները նաև դրա օգտակար ազդեցությունն են հայտնաբերել»

----------

Alphaone (14.12.2013), Vardik! (23.12.2013)

----------


## Chuk

1in.am-ի այս նյութը հրապարակելուց ուղիղ մեկ ժամ և 4 րոպե առաջ մեկ այլ հայկական լրատվական կայք լուր էր հրապարակել: Առաջին հայացքից ուրախացնող այդ լուրը պարզվում է թե ինչքան սարսափազդու է, երբ մեկ ժամ 4 րոպե անց հարևան լրատվականում կարդում ես ծիծաղի մահաբերության մասին լուրը.

*Ծիծաղը օգնում է հղիանալ*

----------


## Alphaone

> 1in.am-ի այս նյութը հրապարակելուց ուղիղ մեկ ժամ և 4 րոպե առաջ մեկ այլ հայկական լրատվական կայք լուր էր հրապարակել: Առաջին հայացքից ուրախացնող այդ լուրը պարզվում է թե ինչքան սարսափազդու է, երբ մեկ ժամ 4 րոպե անց հարևան լրատվականում կարդում ես ծիծաղի մահաբերության մասին լուրը.
> 
> *Ծիծաղը օգնում է հղիանալ*


էստեղ մեր տրամաբանությունը որպես սխալ մտահանգման օրինակ կբերեր՝ հղինալը մահաբեր է  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (14.12.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես կնախընտրեի մեռնել:

----------

Alphaone (14.12.2013), Chuk (14.12.2013), LisBeth (14.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (15.12.2013), Հայկօ (14.12.2013), Շինարար (14.12.2013), Ուլուանա (14.12.2013), Տրիբուն (14.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 1in.am-ի այս նյութը հրապարակելուց ուղիղ մեկ ժամ և 4 րոպե առաջ մեկ այլ հայկական լրատվական կայք լուր էր հրապարակել: Առաջին հայացքից ուրախացնող այդ լուրը պարզվում է թե ինչքան սարսափազդու է, երբ մեկ ժամ 4 րոպե անց հարևան լրատվականում կարդում ես ծիծաղի մահաբերության մասին լուրը.
> 
> *Ծիծաղը օգնում է հղիանալ*


վաաա՜յ, բա ես գիտեի սեքսն ա օգնում…

----------

Jarre (14.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

շատ էլ լավ ա… ես համոզված եմ որ շատ կնիկներ ծիծաղից են հղիանում… բայց չգիտես ինչի երեխեն հարևանի մարվդուն ա նմանվում…

----------

Chuk (14.12.2013), Jarre (14.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (15.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (17.01.2014), Տրիբուն (14.12.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> շատ էլ լավ ա… ես համոզված եմ որ շատ կնիկներ ծիծաղից են հղիանում… բայց չգիտես ինչի երեխեն հարևանի մարվդուն ա նմանվում…


Երևի հարևանի մարդու ծիծաղից ա հղիանում  :Think:

----------

Alphaone (14.12.2013), Jarre (14.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (15.12.2013), Հայկօ (14.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.12.2013), Ուլուանա (14.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (31.12.2013), Տրիբուն (14.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երևի հարևանի մարդու ծիծաղից ա հղիանում


հա, հարևանի ծիծաղը մեծ ա, այսիքն բարձր ա, բոյով ա ու համ էլ հաստ ձայնով ա… ով չի հղիանա  էդ ծիծաղից…

----------


## keyboard

Էսօր բոլ խնդացել եմ, տենաս բաց ապ*ծ*եկա կլինի՞, գնամ հղիության տեստ առնեմ, թե՞ էսքան շուտ չի երևա  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Էսօր բոլ խնդացել եմ, տենաս բաց ապ*ծ*եկա կլինի՞, գնամ հղիության տեստ առնեմ, թե՞ էսքան շուտ չի երևա


Բռատ, իմն ու քոնը անզեն աչքով էլ ա նկատվում  :Sad:

----------

Jarre (14.12.2013), keyboard (14.12.2013), Tiger29 (14.12.2013), VisTolog (26.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (15.12.2013), Հայկօ (14.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (31.12.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Երևի հարևանի մարդու ծիծաղից ա հղիանում


Հարևանի մարդու ծիծաղից, ով ծիծաղում է իր մարդու վրա  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (14.12.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

:Fool:

----------

Alphaone (15.12.2013), CactuSoul (25.12.2013), Lílium (15.12.2013), Smokie (15.12.2013), Vardik! (23.12.2013), VisTolog (15.12.2013), _Հրաչ_ (15.12.2013), Աթեիստ (26.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (26.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (15.12.2013), Տրիբուն (15.12.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Նման նյութեր».



աղբյուր

----------

Alphaone (26.12.2013), Smokie (26.12.2013), Vardik! (31.12.2013), _Հրաչ_ (26.12.2013), Աթեիստ (26.12.2013)

----------


## V!k

քանի գնում է, ես բլոգնյուզի որակը 0-ից ավելի է իջնում :Bad: 
դալման էտ ինչ մի երևելի տեղ ա, որ մի հատ էլ գյուղացի-քաղաքացի տարբերություն են դնում... ես հոդվածի գրողը տենց համոզվա՞ծ ա, որ ինքը մաքուր բնիկ Երևանցի ա, ու մյուս մարզերում ապրողներից լավն ու մաքուր :Angry2: 



> *Գեղերից եկել եք, լցվել եք Դալմա, որ ի՞նչ անեք
> *
> Երեկ շատերի պես ես էլ դուրս էի եկել ամանորյա գնումների, ու որոշեցի մի երկու բան էլ Դալմայից գնել: Որոշեցի ու փոշմանեցի, որովհետև նման սարսափելի տեսարան պատկերացնելը դժվար է. կարծես խոպանչիներին Հայաստան բերած ինքնաթիռը հենց Դալմայի հետևը իջած լիներ:
> Լավ, հերթերից ու մարդկանց առատությունից ես չեմ բողոքում, հիմա առևտուր ա, թող լինի, արա բայց ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա սարից իջածի նման պահել ձեզ: Ընտանյոք հանդերձ գալիս են ու անիմաստ քուջուջ են անում, առնելուց առնում են սաղ գյուղի համար (թե ասա սարի գլխին մասիմո դուտտի ի՞նչ եք անելու), յա էլ անիմաստ ժխոռ են սարքում ու ամեն ինչ փորձում:
> Ու էդ ամեն ինչի թրիքի ու քրտինքի անզուգական բուրմունքի ներքո, նենց որ հանդերձարան մտնել չի լինում, փորձած շորերին էլ չես ուզում դիպչել անգամ: Ես, իհարկե, չեմ ընդհանրացնում ու ոչ մի կերպ չեմ ուզում վիրավորել ոչ երևանցիներին, իմ բողոքը այն սուբյեկտներին է ուղղված, ում պատճառով էլ ստեղծվում են բոլոր այն բացասական կարծրատիպերը, որոնցով դատում են մարզերում ու գյուղերում ապրողներին: Լավ, հասկացանք, որ աչքներդ կարոտ ա սենց բաների, բայց հո ջրին էլ կարոտ չի՞, գոնե լողացեք, նոր եկեք մտեք խանութները:


http://blognews.am/arm/news/119324/

----------

keyboard (31.12.2013)

----------


## Գյուլխ

blognews կարդալը արգելված ա ու վնասակար առողջությանը

----------

Alphaone (31.12.2013), CactuSoul (31.12.2013), Jarre (31.12.2013), Lílium (31.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (31.12.2013), Լեո (31.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (31.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (31.12.2013), Տրիբուն (31.12.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Բլոգնյուզը աչքիս լույսը չի, բայց քննադատելոց «հոդվածի» հեղինակին քննադատեք, ոչ թե ամեն ինչ պատճենողին: Հեղինակի անունը վերևում նշված ա, տակն էլ ՖԲ-ի հղումը:
«Հոդվածը» մի հատ էլ ստեղ դնելով ինչո՞վ եք տարբերվում նույն բլոգնյուզից:

----------

Bruno (31.12.2013), keyboard (31.12.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Խնդրում եմ, էլ բլոգնյուզ ակումբ մի բերեք, լա՞վ: Հազիվ ՖԲ-իս պատը ազատագրել եմ էդ արհավիրքից, մնում ա մի հատ էլ Ակումբում դնեք:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.12.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

մասիմո դուտտի-ն ի՞նչ ա :Blush:

----------

Նաիրուհի (31.12.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> մասիմո դուտտի-ն ի՞նչ ա


Իսպանական Zara հագուստի ֆիրմայի մի քիչ ավելի թանկանոց տեսականին: Ու երևի էդ ստատուսի հեղինակը մտածել ա, թե Մասսիմո Դուտտին բեսամփթ թանկանոց իտալական բրենդ ա:

----------

Alphaone (31.12.2013), Jarre (31.12.2013), Sagittarius (31.12.2013), Շինարար (31.12.2013), Տրիբուն (31.12.2013)

----------


## V!k

> Բլոգնյուզը աչքիս լույսը չի, բայց քննադատելոց «հոդվածի» հեղինակին քննադատեք, ոչ թե ամեն ինչ պատճենողին: Հեղինակի անունը վերևում նշված ա, տակն էլ ՖԲ-ի հղումը:
> «Հոդվածը» մի հատ էլ ստեղ դնելով ինչո՞վ եք տարբերվում նույն բլոգնյուզից:


բայց էդ նույն բլոգնյուզը չի՞ ընրտել էս «հոդվածը» ֆեյսբուքի միլիոնավոր ստատուսներից... էդ լուրերի բլոգ չի՞... ըտենց անմակարդակ «հոդված» իրենց կայքում դնելու համար էի բողոքում :Angry2:

----------

Alphaone (31.12.2013)

----------


## keyboard

80-ամյա ծերունին ԲՌՆԱԲԱՐԵԼ Է ԿՈՎԻՆ


Էս նոր տարի օրով մենակ էս էր պակաս աչքիս տակ ընկներ

Վաաաաադ եմ

----------

Jarre (31.12.2013), V!k (31.12.2013), _Հրաչ_ (31.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (31.12.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսպանական Zara հագուստի ֆիրմայի մի քիչ ավելի թանկանոց տեսականին: Ու երևի էդ ստատուսի հեղինակը մտածել ա, թե Մասսիմո Դուտտին բեսամփթ թանկանոց իտալական բրենդ ա:


Ի միջի այլոց, երկուսն էլ մի քանի տարի առաջ բռնվել էին ստրկական աշխատանք օգտագործելու համար, ու մեծ սկանդալ էր Եվրոպաները: Հետո ինչ-որ մուղամով մեռավ էտ պատմությունը:

----------

Jarre (31.12.2013), Աթեիստ (31.12.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ի միջի այլոց, երկուսն էլ մի քանի տարի առաջ բռնվել էին ստրկական աշխատանք օգտագործելու համար, ու մեծ սկանդալ էր Եվրոպաները: Հետո ինչ-որ մուղամով մեռավ էտ պատմությունը:


Հա, եղել ա տենց բան Բրազիլիայում: Բայց հանուն արդարության պիտի նշեմ, որ Zara-ի արտադրանքի 75%-ը Եվրոպայում ա արտադրվում (որի 2/3-ն էլ հենց Իսպանիայում), մինչդեռ մրցակից ֆիրմաները Եվրոպայում ոչ մի բան չեն արտադրում ու բանգլադեշցիներին, չինացիներին ու աֆրիկացիներին են շահագործում:

Հ.Գ. Նենց չի որ ես մոդայով գեշ հետաքրքրված եմ, պրոստս Zara-ի բիզնես մոդելի վերաբերյալ պրոյեկտ էի արել, դրա համար սենց մանրամասն գիտեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (31.12.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Իսպանական Zara հագուստի ֆիրմայի մի քիչ ավելի թանկանոց տեսականին: Ու երևի էդ ստատուսի հեղինակը մտածել ա, թե Մասսիմո Դուտտին բեսամփթ թանկանոց իտալական բրենդ ա:


Դեռ ավելին, ես կասկած չունեմ, որ ինքը Zara-ն էլ ա բեսամփթ թանկանոց բրենդ համարում  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (31.12.2013), Lílium (31.12.2013), Գյուլխ (31.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (31.12.2013)

----------


## Գյուլխ

> Դեռ ավելին, ես կասկած չունեմ, որ ինքը Zara-ն էլ ա բեսամփթ թանկանոց բրենդ համարում


Մարդիկ կան, որ եթե հագուստը բրենդ ունի, արդեն թանկանոց ա: Իրանց ադիբաս, պունա ու զիլի-ից հետո իհարկե: Դրանք ընդհանրոպես լյուքս տեսականի ա:

----------

Alphaone (02.01.2014), Jarre (31.12.2013), Lílium (31.12.2013), Sagittarius (31.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (31.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (31.12.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, եղել ա տենց բան Բրազիլիայում: Բայց հանուն արդարության պիտի նշեմ, որ Zara-ի արտադրանքի 75%-ը Եվրոպայում ա արտադրվում (որի 2/3-ն էլ հենց Իսպանիայում), մինչդեռ մրցակից ֆիրմաները Եվրոպայում ոչ մի բան չեն արտադրում ու բանգլադեշցիներին, չինացիներին ու աֆրիկացիներին են շահագործում:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Նենց չի որ ես մոդայով գեշ հետաքրքրված եմ, պրոստս Zara-ի բիզնես մոդելի վերաբերյալ պրոյեկտ էի արել, դրա համար սենց մանրամասն գիտեմ


Zara-ն կարող ա: Բայց Inditex-ը մենակ Zara-ն չի էլի: Էն մնացածը, ներառյալ Massimo Dutti-ն կարծեմ լավ էլ կենտրոնացած են աղքատ ու էժան աշխատուժով երկրներում: Եթե չեմ սխալվում հեն էս ա Inditex-ի ֆինասակա հաջողության հիմնական պատճառներից մեկը - առանցքային բրենդի արտադրությունը պահել են Եվրոպայում, իսկ մնացածը ցրել են աշխարհով մեկ: Արդյունքում Zaran-ն շարունակում ա պահել անունը, flagship-ն ա, իսկ մնացածը՝ էժանությունը: 

Ամեն դեպքում, ինձ, բրենդների վրա բացարձակ թքած ունեցողիս, դուր են գալիս inditex-ի գրեթե բոլոր դուստրերը: Գին-որակ հարաբերակցությունը երևի լավագույներից ա աշխարհում:

----------


## Chuk

Լրիվ են ցնդել էշերը.




> eMedia.am, 11 Հունվարի, 2014 | Հայ մեծանուն կոմպոզիտոր Տիգրան Մանսուրյանն այս ամիս* կդառնար 75 տարեկան*: «Los Angeles Times»-ն անդրադարձել է հայ մեծանուն կոմպոզիտորին:


Լրատվամիջոցը մոռացել ա գրել, որ մեծարման երեկոյին հանդես ա գալու անձամբ ինքը:

----------

Alphaone (11.01.2014), Enna Adoly (17.01.2014), Jarre (25.01.2014), keyboard (11.01.2014), Lílium (11.01.2014), Moonwalker (11.01.2014), Nadine (13.01.2014), Norton (12.01.2014), Vardik! (11.01.2014), Աթեիստ (12.01.2014), Հայկօ (11.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.01.2014), Վահե-91 (11.01.2014)

----------


## VisTolog

«…կազմակերպության անդամները, զինված ՁԻԱՀ-ով վարակված ասեղներով, շրջում են մարդաշատ վայրերում և ծակելով մարդկանց` վարակում ՁԻԱՀ-ով…» 

http://www.lragir.am/index/arm/0/society/view/93646

----------

Jarre (25.01.2014), keyboard (17.01.2014)

----------


## keyboard

նոր կարդացի ասի դնեմ, տեսա դրել ես Հով, ես 40 րոպե ա խնդում եմ, վերջն ա  :LOL: 
կարգախոսը ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ` ծակենք զմիմիանս  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (25.01.2014)

----------


## VisTolog

> նոր կարդացի ասի դնեմ, տեսա դրել ես Հով, ես 40 րոպե ա խնդում եմ, վերջն ա 
> կարգախոսը ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ` ծակենք զմիմիանս


Ասենք նստում ես ավտոբուս, ծակված դուրս գալիս:  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (25.01.2014), keyboard (17.01.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

> «…կազմակերպության անդամները, զինված ՁԻԱՀ-ով վարակված ասեղներով, շրջում են մարդաշատ վայրերում և ծակելով մարդկանց` վարակում ՁԻԱՀ-ով…» 
> 
> http://www.lragir.am/index/arm/0/society/view/93646


ՄԻԱՎ-ը՝ մարդու իմունային անբավարարության վիրուսը, ներթափանցելով մարդու օրգանիզմ առաջացնում է ՄԻԱՎ վարակ հիվանդությունը: ՄԻԱՎ վարակը երկարատև ընթացքով քրոնիկ վարակային հիվանդություն է: ՁԻԱՀ-ը՝ ձեռքբերովի իմունային անբավարարության համախտանիշը, ՄԻԱՎ վարակի վերջնային փուլն է: ՄԻԱՎ-ը արտաքին միջավայրի ազդակների նկատմամբ չափազանց զգայուն է, մարդու օրգանիզմից դուրս շատ արագ կորցնում է իր կենսունակությունը: Գործնականում անհնարին է ասեղով մարդուն ՄԻԱՎ-ով վարակել:

Աղբյուր` http:// https://m.facebook.com/perma...7&stream_ref=1

----------

Freeman (17.01.2014), keyboard (17.01.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> ՄԻԱՎ-ը՝ մարդու իմունային անբավարարության վիրուսը, ներթափանցելով մարդու օրգանիզմ առաջացնում է ՄԻԱՎ վարակ հիվանդությունը: ՄԻԱՎ վարակը երկարատև ընթացքով քրոնիկ վարակային հիվանդություն է: ՁԻԱՀ-ը՝ ձեռքբերովի իմունային անբավարարության համախտանիշը, ՄԻԱՎ վարակի վերջնային փուլն է: ՄԻԱՎ-ը արտաքին միջավայրի ազդակների նկատմամբ չափազանց զգայուն է, մարդու օրգանիզմից դուրս շատ արագ կորցնում է իր կենսունակությունը: Գործնականում անհնարին է ասեղով մարդուն ՄԻԱՎ-ով վարակել:
> 
> Աղբյուր` http:// https://m.facebook.com/perma...7&stream_ref=1


Ճիշտ ա, գոնե հեպատիտ Բ գրեին:
Ասեղով պետք ա արյուն ներարկել, որ ՄԻԱՎ փոխանցվի:

----------

keyboard (17.01.2014), VisTolog (17.01.2014), Նարե91 (17.01.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս էլ պատասխանը  :Jpit:  Զգույշ եղեք

*«Մունք» երիտասարդների շարժման հաղորդագրությունը. Հայաստան է ներխուժել Գիշերային միասեռականների գաղտնի աղանդը*

ՇՏԱՊ, բոլոր ԶԼՄ-ներին, տարածել։
«Մունք» երիտասարդների շարժման փոխնախագահ Խևան Բարբաջանյանը շտապ հաղորդագրություն է տարածել․
«Վերջերս ՀՀ է ներխուժել մի կազմակերպություն «Գիշերային միասեռականների գաղտնի աղանդ» անվանմամբ, «Գիշերը մերն է» կարգախոսով, որը նպատակ է դրել բոլոր հայերին դարձնել գեյ, դա անում են վամպիրների մեթոդով, ուղղակի վիզը կծելու փոխարեն սեռական հատուկ հարաբերություն են ունենում, որից հետո ցերեկները նորմալ մարդ են մնում, իսկ գիշերները դառնում են գեյ։
Բայց սա դեռ ամենը չէ, որոշել են հայ կանանց էլ գեյ դարձնել, դրա համար կանանց արհեստական հատուկ ֆալոսներ են կպցնում, դարձնում տղամարդ, դրանից հետո նույն մեթոդով դարձնում գիշերային գեյ։
Տղամարդկանց հետ դա անում են քողարկված կանանց մարմնի ներքո և ոչ ոք չի էլ հասկանում ինչ կատարվեց։ Կանանց դեպքում, սկզբից տղամարդու մարմնով գայթակղում են իրենց վրայից պոկում են ֆալոսը և կպցնում կնոջ վրա նրան դարձնելով տղամարդ, հետո արդեն՝ տղամարդու մեթոդով։
Նաև ճշտեցինք ՌԴ-ի մեր «Ми» շարժման գործընկերներից, ովքեր ասացին, որ ՌԴ-ում արդեն մի ամիս է գիշերը բազմաթիվ գեյեր են շրջում փողոցներում։
Կան նաև այլ օժանդակ ձևեր, օրինակ կինոթատրոններում նստարանի վրա հատուկ ֆալոս են տեղադրում և կարող եք նստել վրան և դառնալ գեյ, կամ մարդաշատ վայրերում աննկատ հետևից մոտենում և իրենց գործն անում։
Հայրենակիցներ, սա դավադրություն է հայերի հանդեպ և ահռելի վտանգ է։ Պատկերացնում եք, ծրագրի հաջողության դեպքում հայ կին էլ չի լինի, կլինի միայն հայ խայտառակ գեյ։
Հորդորում ենք լինել առավելագույնս զգույշ, խուսափել սեքսից, նույնիսկ կնոջ, ամուսնու հետ, չէ որ նրանք արդեն կարող է վարակված լինել, չայցելել կինոթատրոններ, մարդաշատ վայրերից հեռու մնալ, չկռանալ»։

Աղբյուր

----------

Chuk (25.01.2014), Jarre (18.01.2014), keyboard (17.01.2014), VisTolog (18.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2014), Տրիբուն (18.01.2014)

----------


## keyboard

չկռանալ..... հետեվից մոտոնում իրենց գործն անում են...  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (18.01.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց սա դեռ ամենը չէ....


TV market  :LOL:   :LOL: 

Բայց սա դեռ ամենը չէ: Զանգահարեք հենց հիմա, և երկրորդ արհեստական ֆալոսը կստանանք կես գնով: Բայց սա էլ դեռ ամենը չէ, դու կստանաք նաև նվեր. մեկ վարդագույն փոքրիկ ֆալոս՝ արևային մարտկոցով, WiFi-ով և այս հատուկ ամրակով` նախատեսված ավտոմեքենայի ապակուն փաքցնելու համար:

----------

Jarre (18.01.2014), VisTolog (18.01.2014), Հայկօ (25.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.01.2014), Վիշապ (18.01.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Ինչքան մութ ու սև ուժ կա սաղ Հայաստանում են հավաքվում։ 
Փառք Սաուրոնի սև իշխանությանը։

----------

Alphaone (18.01.2014)

----------


## Freeman

*Հայերի 23 հայտնագործություններ, առանց որոնց աշխարհն այն չէր լինի*, lurer.com




> 7. Դոկտոր Ալբերտ Կապիկյան - հայտնագործել է բերանի վիրուսի դեմ պատվաստանյութը:


ռոտա վիրուսը բերանի վիրուս են թարգմանել  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (25.01.2014), Chuk (25.01.2014), Jarre (25.01.2014), Norton (26.01.2014), Rammstein (25.01.2014), Sagittarius (25.01.2014), VisTolog (25.01.2014), Արէա (25.01.2014), Հայկօ (25.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (25.01.2014), Տրիբուն (25.01.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Հայերի 23 հայտնագործություններ, առանց որոնց աշխարհն այն չէր լինի*, lurer.com
> 
> 
> ռոտա վիրուսը բերանի վիրուս են թարգմանել


աաաաաաա.. էս էն բնապահպանության նախարարի շրջապատող չորեքշաբթին եղավ (окружающая среда)  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (25.01.2014), Freeman (25.01.2014), Jarre (25.01.2014), Sagittarius (25.01.2014), Արէա (25.01.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> *Հայերի 23 հայտնագործություններ, առանց որոնց աշխարհն այն չէր լինի*, lurer.com
> 
> 
> ռոտա վիրուսը բերանի վիրուս են թարգմանել


բա է՞ս ինչ է, զուգադիպությո՞ւն, անուշադրոթյո՞ւն, թե՞ անգրագիտություն (գուգլելու հավես չկա)  :LOL: 




> *11.* Ար*դ*աշես Հայկանյան - Ստեղծել է առաջին պլաստիկ տարաները, Coca Cola պլաստիկ շշերի արտադրության մեքենան, մեքենայի ապակիների մաքրիչները և այլն:





> *22.* Ար*տ*աշես Հայկանյան – ստեղծել է կոկտեյլի ճկուն ձողիկները:


Հ.Գ. Նյութի համարյա իսկական աղբյուրը  :Lol2:

----------

Alphaone (25.01.2014), Freeman (25.01.2014), Jarre (25.01.2014), Smokie (25.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (25.01.2014), Տրիբուն (26.01.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Հ.Գ. Նյութի *համարյա* իսկական աղբյուրը


մինչև հղումով չգնացի, տրանսլիտը չտեսա, համարյա բառի իմաստը չէի հասկանում  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Կարող ա էնքան էլ էս թեմայի բան չի, բայց բացեց, ասեցի ստեղ բերեմ  :Jpit: 




> Գերմանիայի Ռասդորֆ  քաղաքի կենտրոնական մասում պայթել է գոմը, հայտնում է Reuters-ը՝ վկայակոչելով տեղի ոստիկանությանը։
> 
> Իրավապահ մարմիններից հայտնել են, որ պայթյունը տեղի է ունեցել գոմում կովերի արտաթորանքում առկա մեթանի վտանգավոր քանակության կուտակման հետեւանքով։
> 
> Ստատիկ էլեկտրականության պարպման հետեւանքով գազը բռնկվել է, հայտնում է  Lenta.ru-ն։
> 
> Գոմում դեպքի պահին 90 կով է եղել, նրանցից մեկը այրվածքներ է ստացել։ Կենդանուն անասնաբուժական օգնություն է ցուցաբերվել։ Պայթյունից գոմի տանիքը վնասվել է։


Աղբյուր՝ news.am

----------

Jarre (29.01.2014), My World My Space (29.01.2014), Norton (29.01.2014), Smokie (29.01.2014), VisTolog (29.01.2014), Ձայնալար (29.01.2014), Շինարար (29.01.2014), Ուլուանա (29.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (29.01.2014), Վահե-91 (29.01.2014), Տրիբուն (29.01.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Կարող ա էնքան էլ էս թեմայի բան չի, բայց բացեց, ասեցի ստեղ բերեմ 
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ news.am


Էս էն մի հատ կովերի տռելու մասին թեմա կար, Ռուֆուսն էր բացել, ըտեղ պիտի դնեիր։  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Էս էն մի հատ կովերի տռելու մասին թեմա կար, Ռուֆուսն էր բացել, ըտեղ պիտի դնեիր։


Վայ քո արա, ակումբում տենց թեմա էլ կա  :Shok:  Գնամ գտնելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Freeman

> Վայ քո արա, ակումբում տենց թեմա էլ կա  Գնամ գտնելու


չփակես  :Jpit:

----------

Smokie (29.01.2014), VisTolog (29.01.2014), Մինա (04.02.2014)

----------


## Լեո

Էս մեկը լրաբլթ չի, սենց դեպքերի համար առաջարկում եմ «լրազզվ» բառը:



Ինչների՞ս ա պետք սենց անիմաստությունը իմանալ  :Bad:

----------

VisTolog (02.02.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Փորձեք պատկերացնել էս վերնագիրը գործնականում  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (03.02.2014), Հայկօ (04.02.2014), Ձայնալար (04.02.2014), Տրիբուն (04.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Խաղաղ օվկիանոսում փրկել են տղամարդու, ով 1.5 տարի նավակով լողացող տղամարդուն*

Հետո ամեն ինչ էլ ավելի սյուռ է դառնում, երբ պարզում ես, որ ի սկզբանե երկու տղամարդ են եղել ու լրաբլթի կողքին տեսնում ես Թոմ Հենքսի նկարը  :Jpit: 

Լավ, հիմա 1.5 տարի տղամարդուն ի՞նչ  :Jpit:

----------

Bruno (03.02.2014), Jarre (03.02.2014), VisTolog (05.02.2014), Ձայնալար (04.02.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> *Խաղաղ օվկիանոսում փրկել են տղամարդու, ով 1.5 տարի նավակով լողացող տղամարդուն*
> 
> Հետո ամեն ինչ էլ ավելի սյուռ է դառնում, երբ պարզում ես, որ ի սկզբանե երկու տղամարդ են եղել ու *լրաբլթի կողքին տեսնում ես Թոմ Հենքսի նկարը* 
> 
> Լավ, հիմա 1.5 տարի տղամարդուն ի՞նչ


Cast Away Ֆիլմը :Love:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Շինարար

> *Խաղաղ օվկիանոսում փրկել են տղամարդու, ով 1.5 տարի նավակով լողացող տղամարդուն*
> 
> Հետո ամեն ինչ էլ ավելի սյուռ է դառնում, երբ պարզում ես, որ ի սկզբանե երկու տղամարդ են եղել ու լրաբլթի կողքին տեսնում ես Թոմ Հենքսի նկարը 
> 
> Լավ, հիմա 1.5 տարի տղամարդուն ի՞նչ


Բա էն մի տղամարդն ի՞նչ ա եղել, չջոգի. կերած չլինի՞ :Xeloq:

----------

Alphaone (04.02.2014), Տրիբուն (04.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բա էն մի տղամարդն ի՞նչ ա եղել, չջոգի. կերած չլինի՞


Դրա մասին վերնագիրը բազմանշանակորեն լռում է  :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (05.02.2014), Տրիբուն (04.02.2014)

----------


## My World My Space

> Բա էն մի տղամարդն ի՞նչ ա եղել, չջոգի. կերած չլինի՞


սմեռծ չերեզ մատումբա...  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (04.02.2014), Ձայնալար (04.02.2014), Մինա (04.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (07.02.2014), Տրիբուն (04.02.2014)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Հերթականը  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (08.02.2014), V!k (07.02.2014), Լեո (07.02.2014), Վահե-91 (08.02.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

news.am-ի հերթական ախմախությունը:
Էս նյութը երևի google translate-ով են թարգմանել, երկրորդ պարբերությունից սկսած` բացում ա  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (06.06.2014), Freeman (09.02.2014), Nihil (09.02.2014), Smokie (26.02.2014), Vardik! (22.06.2014), _Հրաչ_ (09.02.2014), Տրիբուն (26.02.2014)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Մեդիում Կլիչկո  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (26.02.2014), CactuSoul (06.06.2014), Chuk (28.02.2014), Jarre (26.02.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> news.am-ի հերթական ախմախությունը:
> Էս նյութը երևի google translate-ով են թարգմանել, երկրորդ պարբերությունից սկսած` բացում ա


ինձ առաջին տողի ՌուսաՍռանն էլ բացեց  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (06.06.2014), Freeman (26.02.2014), Jarre (26.02.2014), Lílium (26.02.2014), Smokie (26.02.2014), Նարե91 (28.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2014), Տրիբուն (26.02.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

> ՏՏ անվտանգության մասնագետը դեռ 1 օր առաջ բլոգում կանխատեսում արեց ու զգուշացրեց` այս գիշեր և վաղը ցերեկը հարձակումներ կլինեն:


 :LOL:  Աչքիս Լիլի Հովերն ա կանխատեսել

http://shamshyan.com/hy/article/140227234744/

----------

Lílium (08.03.2014), VisTolog (28.02.2014), Լեո (06.03.2014), Նարե91 (28.02.2014)

----------


## V!k

ինչ նյութը, ինչ տղեն, ինչ էլ դրա ստացած տրաՄՎեն  :LOL: 



http://www.tert.am/am/news/2014/03/07/escort-girl/

----------

CactuSoul (06.06.2014), Jarre (17.05.2014), Lílium (08.03.2014), Smokie (05.06.2014), VisTolog (14.05.2014), _Հրաչ_ (07.03.2014), Աթեիստ (08.03.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

Պենտագոնը պլան է մշակել, թե ինչպես պետք է վարվել զոմբի ապոկալիպսիսի դեպքում  :LOL: 
Շարունակությունը ռուսերենով
http://lenta.ru/news/2014/05/14/zombie/

----------


## Rammstein

> 43-ամյա Բորիս Հարությունյանին մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել այն բանի համար, որ նա Երևան քաղաքի Սիլիկյան թաղամասի տանը իր՝ *ակնհայտ 16 տարին չլրացած դստերը*` Շ. Հ-ին, պառկեցրել է մահճակալին և կատարել սեռական ակտին բնորոշ անառակաբարո գործողություններ: ...
> 
> http://shamshyan.com/hy/article/14509


Ստացվում ա, որ կարող ա դստեր 16 տարին լրացած չլիներ, բայց 16-ից ակնհայտ փոքրի տեսք էլ չունենար, բռնեին ուրիշ հոդվածով մեղադրանք առաջադրեին, քանի որ կարող ա չիմանար, որ 16 տարին լրացած չի:  ::}:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ստացվում ա, որ կարող ա դստեր 16 տարին լրացած չլիներ, բայց 16-ից ակնհայտ փոքրի տեսք էլ չունենար, բռնեին ուրիշ հոդվածով մեղադրանք առաջադրեին, քանի որ կարող ա չիմանար, որ 16 տարին լրացած չի:


ստացվում ա,  որ աղջիկը 17 տարեկան լիներ,  ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չէր ունենա էտ կենդանին

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ստացվում ա,  որ աղջիկը 17 տարեկան լիներ,  ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չէր ունենա էտ կենդանին


Վահե ջան, էս թեմայում էլ գրեմ. եթե աղջիկը չբողոքեց (բռնաբարության հոդված), այլ հանցանք չկա, Հայաստանում ինցեստը քրեորեն պատժելի արարք չի, «որտև մենք հայ ենք, մեզ տենց օրենք պետք չի»։ «Գենդերը» վկա։

----------


## Jarre

Բա մեր ժամանակները սենց բաներ կա՞ր։
Նորությունները նկատի ունեմ։ 
Արդեն լրիվ համը հանում են։

----------

CactuSoul (06.06.2014), Chuk (05.06.2014), Աթեիստ (05.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայաստանը Պյոտր Պորոշենկոյի երդմնակալությանը կներկայացնի Սերժ Սարգսյանը 




> ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանը կգլխավորի Հայաստանի պատվիրակությունը Ուկրաինայի նորընտիր նախագահ Պյոտր Պորոշենկոյի երդմնակալության արարողությանը:


Он же Ашотян, он же Саргсян, он же президент, он же министр образования

----------

CactuSoul (06.06.2014), Chuk (07.06.2014), Norton (08.06.2014), V!k (07.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (06.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Հայաստանը Պյոտր Պորոշենկոյի երդմնակալությանը կներկայացնի Սերժ Սարգսյանը


Էս վերնագիրը սենց ա եղել, հետո դզե՞լ են, թե՞ ուրիշ հումոր ա, որ չեմ հասկանում  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս վերնագիրը սենց ա եղել, հետո դզե՞լ են, թե՞ ուրիշ հումոր ա, որ չեմ հասկանում


եթե էլ իմ գրած ձևով չի, ուրեմն դզել են

----------

Chuk (07.06.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

*Ձեռնաշղթաներով տղամարդը ոստիկանների վրա կրակ է բացել լիցքավորված հետույքով*

http://news.am/arm/news/215599.html

----------

Norton (22.06.2014), Vardik! (22.06.2014), Շինարար (22.06.2014)

----------


## Vardik!

> *Ձեռնաշղթաներով տղամարդը ոստիկանների վրա կրակ է բացել լիցքավորված հետույքով*
> 
> http://news.am/arm/news/215599.html


Մարդ չի կարում պատկերացնի էլ:  :Lol2:

----------


## Chuk

> Քրեական աշխարհում տեղի ունեցող իրադարձությունները, որոնք սպառնում էին վերածվել արյունահեղության, մոտեցան վերջնարդյունքին. կարելի է ասել` քրեական ռազբորկայի առաջին փուլն ավարտված է: 
> 
> *Անդրադարձ* 
> «Ժողովուրդ»-ի տեղեկություններով՝ մոտ 25 օր առաջ Երեւանի Պռոշյան փողոցում գտնվող  «Ֆորում» ռեստորանում հավաքվել են մի քանի  «օրենքով գողեր»՝ Զապը, նրա եղբորորդին, Լենինականցի Սուրոն, Օշականցի Գեւորիկը եւ նրա եղբորորդին, Լյովիկը, Տույը: Հանդիպումը եղել է գիշերով, նույնիսկ շատ հեղինակություններ ու «օրենքով գողեր» տեղյակ չեն եղել այդ հանդիպումից: Ու որոշվել է, որ պետք է վերջ դրվի այս պատմությանը: Հանդիպման կայացմանը մեծապես նպաստել է մաֆիան՝ կառավարական մակարդակով: 
> 
> *Ինչ են խոսում կողմերը* 
> Քանի որ «օրենքով գողեր»-ը իրավունք չունեն լրագրողների հետ հրապարակային շփումներ ունենալ, հարցազրույցներ տալ, ուստի «Ժողովուրդ» օրաթերթը ներկայացնում է նրանց շրջապատի ներկայացուցիչների հետ ունեցած ուղիղ զրույցներից որոշ հատվածներ, որպեսզի հնարավոր լինի պատկերացում կազմել, թե ինչ է եղել իրականում: 
> 
> *Տարբերակ 1* 
> ...


Բազմակողմանի հոդված  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (19.07.2014), Norton (30.06.2014), Smokie (30.06.2014), Աթեիստ (30.06.2014), Արէա (30.06.2014), Նիկեա (20.07.2014), Շինարար (30.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (30.06.2014)

----------


## Արէա

> Բազմակողմանի հոդված


Ծիծաղում ենք, բայց էս դարի ամենաշատ դիտում ունեցող նյութն ա լինելու սա:

----------

Chuk (30.06.2014), Աթեիստ (30.06.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Ոնց որ ուռողների հանրապետության լրատվականը կարդամ......

----------

Alphaone (19.07.2014), CactuSoul (03.07.2014), Chuk (03.07.2014), ivy (08.07.2014), Lílium (03.07.2014), Norton (03.07.2014), Smokie (03.07.2014), Կաթիլ (23.07.2014), Նիկեա (20.07.2014), Ուլուանա (04.07.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Մարինե Բարսեղյանը ֆեյսբուքյան իր էջում գրել է.Կոկա-Կոլան միշտ էլ անհասկանալի զիբիլ ա եղել, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ այս ընկերության գործադիր տնօրենը թուրք Մուխթար Քենթն է, որը իր անձի բոլոր կապերն ու կարողությունները գործի է դնում հակահայկական լոբբինգ իրականցնելու համար՝ նորից կխմես կոլա? Ցեղասպանության 100-ամյա տարելիցը թող առիթ լինի, որ սթափվենք….


Նյութի աղբյուր Elq.am

----------

Jarre (19.07.2014), Norton (08.07.2014), Նիկեա (20.07.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Պարզվում ա, որ ես բացառիկ հայրենասեր եմ, չեմ խմում կոլա  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (19.07.2014), Կաթիլ (23.07.2014), Նիկեա (20.07.2014)

----------


## Chuk

ու հարգած ունեմ ցեղասպանություն  :Blink:

----------

Jarre (19.07.2014), Նիկեա (20.07.2014)

----------


## insider

> ու հարգած ունեմ ցեղասպանություն


Բա չէ, մեր պես՝ ազգադավ կոկակոլասերներիս ...չէ է, աչքիս գնամ շշերը բացեմ ու գրողի ծոցն ուղարկեմ ազգավնաս ըմպելիքը:

----------

Chuk (08.07.2014), Jarre (19.07.2014), Smokie (10.07.2014), Նիկեա (20.07.2014)

----------


## Norton

էսօր շատ երկար ընդմիջումից հետո առաջին անգամ կոլա խմեցի, բկիս կանգնեց  :Beee:

----------

Chuk (08.07.2014), Jarre (19.07.2014), Smokie (10.07.2014), Նիկեա (20.07.2014)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Կղանքաբուժություն:  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (19.07.2014), Vardik! (09.08.2014), Նիկեա (20.07.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Սև բլթ,
Կրոնական բլթ,
Ռեինիկարնացիոն բլթ,
Բլթերի-բլթ,
Արա մի հատին չկարացանք մարսենք, հիմա երկրորդը ծնվեց։ Էս տիպի մարդիկ պիտի օրինակ վերցնեն տաղանդներից ու ծնվեն գոնե հարյուր տարին մեկ։ Թե չէ ընդամենը քսան տարվա մեջ էրկու ՌՔ ես չեմ կարա տանեմ։

----------

Alphaone (19.07.2014), Chuk (20.07.2014), Smokie (20.07.2014), Աթեիստ (19.07.2014), Կաթիլ (23.07.2014), Նիկեա (20.07.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Ժող, էս ի՞նչ աստիճանի ենք վարի գնում.....
Կարող ա մտածեք, որ շատ եմ չափազանցնում, բայց էս տիպիկ հայկական մտածելակերպ է արդեն դառել՝ ԶԳՈՒՇԱՑԵ՛Ք.... Լևոնից զգուշացեք, Եհովայի վկաներից զգուշացեք, միասեռակեններից զգուշացեք, հիմա էլ վարսահարդարներից.....

Էս ի՞նչ աբսուրդ է։ Փաստորեն մի հոգի մի բան անի, պիտի անպայման՝
1) բաժանեն խմբի
2) ու էտ խմբի մեջ մտնող բոլորին հանեն վտանգավոր
3) հասարկությանն էլ զգուշացնեն, որ էտ արհեստի մարդիկ լրիվ վտանգավոր են

Խայտառակություն է։ Ուղղակի խայտառակություն։

----------

CactuSoul (22.07.2014), Chuk (23.07.2014), Smokie (22.07.2014), V!k (22.07.2014), Աթեիստ (22.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (22.07.2014), Նիկեա (22.07.2014), Ուլուանա (22.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.07.2014), Տրիբուն (22.07.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> Ժող, էս ի՞նչ աստիճանի ենք վարի գնում.....
> Կարող ա մտածեք, որ շատ եմ չափազանցնում, բայց էս տիպիկ հայկական մտածելակերպ է արդեն դառել՝ ԶԳՈՒՇԱՑԵ՛Ք.... Լևոնից զգուշացեք, Եհովայի վկաներից զգուշացեք, միասեռակեններից զգուշացեք, հիմա էլ վարսահարդարներից.....
> 
> Էս ի՞նչ աբսուրդ է։ Փաստորեն մի հոգի մի բան անի, պիտի անպայման՝
> 1) բաժանեն խմբի
> 2) ու էտ խմբի մեջ մտնող բոլորին հանեն վտանգավոր
> 3) հասարկությանն էլ զգուշացնեն, որ էտ արհեստի մարդիկ լրիվ վտանգավոր են
> 
> Խայտառակություն է։ Ուղղակի խայտառակություն։


Որ իմացա «Զգուշացեք վարսահարդարներից» թեմայով ա՝ վախեցա, եսիմ ինչ արյունալի տեսարանի ակնկալիքներով: :LOL: 


Դե Ժառ ջան, խոսքը ընդհանրապես բոլոր վարսահարդարների մասին չի՝ ուղղակի ուզում ա ասի, զգուշությունը, նկատելու ունակությունը ցանկալի ա мало ли что? Փաստն էն ա, որ վարսահարդարը գողություն արել ա ու չես կարող հաստատ ասել, որ մեկ ուրիշը չի անի: Հենց գողերն են առաջին հերթին մեղավոր, որ ընդհանուր վարսահարդարների մասին նման կարծիք ա ձևավորվում, որ մարդիկ կարող են կասկածամտորեն մոտենալ բոլորին:

----------


## Jarre

> Որ իմացա «Զգուշացեք վարսահարդարներից» թեմայով ա՝ վախեցա, եսիմ ինչ արյունալի տեսարանի ակնկալիքներով:
> 
> 
> Դե Ժառ ջան, խոսքը ընդհանրապես բոլոր վարսահարդարների մասին չի՝ ուղղակի ուզում ա ասի, զգուշությունը, նկատելու ունակությունը ցանկալի ա мало ли что? Փաստն էն ա, որ վարսահարդարը գողություն արել ա ու չես կարող հաստատ ասել, որ մեկ ուրիշը չի անի: Հենց գողերն են առաջին հերթին մեղավոր, որ ընդհանուր վարսահարդարների մասին նման կարծիք ա ձևավորվում, որ մարդիկ կարող են կասկածամտորեն մոտենալ բոլորին:


Սմոքի ջան, համաձայն չեմ։ Բա որ տենց ա ուզում ասի, խի՞ տենց չի ասում։ Խի՞ ա ուրիշ ձև ասում։

----------

Նաիրուհի (23.07.2014), Ուլուանա (22.07.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սմոքի ջան, համաձայն չեմ։ Բա որ տենց ա ուզում ասի, խի՞ տենց չի ասում։ Խի՞ ա ուրիշ ձև ասում։


Հա, էլի։ Էդ նույն ձևով պետք ա զգուշանալ ցանկացած մարդուց, որը որևէ կերպ կարող ա քեզ հպվել կամ ֆիզիկապես մոտ գտնվել։ Ըստ էության, ցանկացած մարդ կարող ա գող դուրս գալ։ Մի խոսքով՝ զգուշացեք մարդկանցից. նրանց մեջ երբեմն գողեր են լինում  :LOL: ։ Խեղճ վարսավիրներ։

----------

Կաթիլ (23.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.07.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> Սմոքի ջան, համաձայն չեմ։ Բա որ տենց ա ուզում ասի, խի՞ տենց չի ասում։ Խի՞ ա ուրիշ ձև ասում։





> Հա, էլի։ Էդ նույն ձևով պետք ա զգուշանալ ցանկացած մարդուց, որը որևէ կերպ կարող ա քեզ հպվել կամ ֆիզիկապես մոտ գտնվել։ Ըստ էության, ցանկացած մարդ կարող ա գող դուրս գալ։ Մի խոսքով՝ զգուշացեք մարդկանցից. նրանց մեջ երբեմն գողեր են լինում ։ Խեղճ վարսավիրներ։



Դե լավ, գուցե իրոք ընդհանրացված իմաստով ա ասել: :Jpit:  Բայց ամեն դեպքերում զգուշությունը իրոք չէր խանգարի: :Smile: 

Ու էդ ես եմ ասում, որ մի երկու-երեք տարի առաջ պնդում էի՝ թե զգուշությունը նույն վախկոտությունն ա՝ ուղղակի օգտագործվում ա վախը արդարացնելու համար, բայց ընդհանրապես չի տարբերվում վերջինից: :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, լրաբլթերը որ նկարով (screenshot) դնում եք, վատ չի, բայց կողքը նաև բուն լրաբլթային տեքստն էլ copy-paste արեք էլի, որտև նկարները ձեր դրած սերվերներից մի օր կարող ա ջնջվեն, իսկ տեքստը ստեղ մեկ ա կմնա  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (23.07.2014), Rammstein (23.07.2014), Նիկեա (23.07.2014), Ուլուանա (23.07.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Ժող, լրաբլթերը որ նկարով (screenshot) դնում եք, վատ չի, բայց կողքը նաև բուն լրաբլթային տեքստն էլ copy-paste արեք էլի, որտև նկարները ձեր դրած սերվերներից մի օր կարող ա ջնջվեն, իսկ տեքստը ստեղ մեկ ա կմնա


Ես հատուկ աքաունթ ունեմ բացած Ակումբի համար ու արդեն չորս տարի է էնտեղից ոչինչ չեմ ջնջում։ Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ գրառումներս ստուգում եմ ու լրիվ նկարները տեղում են՝ բացառությամբ մի քանիսի, որոնց ուղիղ լինքերն էի տեղադրել  :Tongue: 
Բայց ասածիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, որովհետև ոչ բոլորն են նման պատասխանատվությամբ մոտենում խնդրին  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (07.08.2014), Chuk (23.07.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես հատուկ աքաունթ ունեմ բացած Ակումբի համար ու արդեն չորս տարի է էնտեղից ոչինչ չեմ ջնջում։ Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ գրառումներս ստուգում եմ ու լրիվ նկարները տեղում են՝ բացառությամբ մի քանիսի, որոնց ուղիղ լինքերն էի տեղադրել 
> Բայց ասածիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, որովհետև ոչ բոլորն են նման պատասխանատվությամբ մոտենում խնդրին


Ժառ ջան, նույնիսկ քո նման պատասխանատուների համար եմ ասածս գրում, որովհետև քո պատասխանատվությունը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պատասխանատու կլինեն նաև ֆոտոբուկետը կամ այլ նկարների հոստ ծառայություններ: Բացառված չի, որ իրանք մի օր քաղաքականություն փոխեն ասենք նկարները երրորդ կայքերում ցույց տալու հետ կապված  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (23.07.2014)

----------


## Լեո

«Զզվանք վերանգիր» շարքից:

«Արտակարգ իրավիճակ» Ազգային ժողովում. 100-ից ավելի սփյուռքահայեր գրոհել էին ԱԺ-ն. ՖՈՏՈՌԵՊՈՐՏԱԺ

----------


## V!k

էս լրագրողները ում ասես կսպանեն

----------


## keyboard

հա, մի քանի օր հետո էլ կասեն, որ օդնօֆամիլեց ա, կանցնի կգնա, ոնց որ ասենք հոդված են գրում, ձեռբակալվել է Սոս Սարգսյանը, մտնում ես 26 տարեկան տղա ա մի հատ իրա համար  :LOL:

----------

Smokie (09.08.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Ագաթա Քրիստիի խուզարկու հերոսի` Էրքյուլ Պուարոյի մասին նախկինում չհրապարակված պատմությունները կհրապարակվեն այս տարվա սեպտեմբերի սկզբին:
> 
> Այս մասին հաղորդում է Росбалт.ru-ն՝ հղում կատարելով Lenta.ru-ին:
> 
> Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է աղբյուրը՝ ձեռագրերը հայտնաբերվել են *Էրքյուլ Պուարոյի դստեր՝ Ռոզալինդա Հիկսի* հիմնած Agatha Christie Limited հիմնադրամի կողմից: Հիմնադրամի աշխատակիցները տեքստերն ուղարկել են աշխարհի բոլոր երկրների հրատարակչական ընկերություններին:
> 
> Փորձագետները ենթադրում են, որ ի սկզբանե ձեռագրերը պարզապես կորած կամ մոռացված են համարվել:


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.tert.am/am/news/2014/08/08/puaroyi-masin/

Իսկ դուք գիտեի՞ք, որ Պուարոն աղջիկ ունի  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2014), Norton (09.08.2014), Sagittarius (09.08.2014), Smokie (09.08.2014), Աթեիստ (09.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (14.08.2014), Տրիբուն (09.08.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Աղբյուր՝ http://www.tert.am/am/news/2014/08/08/puaroyi-masin/
> 
> Իսկ դուք գիտեի՞ք, որ Պուարոն աղջիկ ունի


սենց բան ա ստացվում, երբ երեք «հղյալներ» իրար հղում են կատարում. տեղեկացնում ա թերթ.ամ-ը, հղում կատարելով ռոսբլյած.ռու-ին, որ հղում ա կատարում լենտա.ռու-ին, որն էլ հղում է կատարում իրա ցուցամատին:

----------

Chuk (09.08.2014), Jarre (12.10.2014), Մուշու (10.08.2014), Տրիբուն (09.08.2014)

----------


## Vardik!

էս էլ ձեզ թարմ լրաբլթ.
Կապիկը շատ է նեղսրտել...  :LOL: 
http://www.tert.am/am/news/2014/08/13/gorilla-coco/

Ասում եմ, բա չգնա՞նք մխիթարանք:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Աղբյուր՝ https://www.facebook.com/newsamarm/p...80411781982005

----------

Jarre (15.08.2014), V!k (14.08.2014), _Հրաչ_ (15.08.2014), Աթեիստ (14.08.2014), Տրիբուն (14.08.2014)

----------


## Լեո

Չհասկացա՝ հիմա ծու՞նկ, թե ու՞նք  :Huh: 



Աղբյուր՝http://shamshyan.com/hy/article/2014/08/21/23941/

----------

Jarre (25.08.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Սա ինչ-որ «Արմենֆարմ» դեղագործական ընկերության կայք է



> *Իտալուհին 18 հիբրիդ երեխա է ծնել. Թույլ նյարդերով մարդկանց խորհուրդ չի տրվում նայել*
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 թվականին աշխարհը ցնցվեց իտալուհի Ջովաննայի պատմությունից: Հղի կինը վիժել էր, և երբ նա տեսել էր, թե ինչ հրեշ էր նա կրել իր մեջ ամիսներ շարունակ, սարսափահար էր եղել և որոշել էր պատմել այդ մասին աշխարհին…Իր խոսքերով` նրան դեռ վաղ մանկությունից առևանգում էին այլմոլորակայինները, իսկ երբ նա արդեն հասունացավ, այլմոլորակայինները սկսեցին արհեստական բեղմնավորման փորձեր անել նրա վրա, և ըստ Ջովաննայի` դա արվում էր զուտ տեխնիկական միջոցներով՝ առանց որևէ սեքսի և էմոցիաների:Ամեն անգամ նրանք դուրս էին հանում պտուղը նրա արգանդից, երբ լրանում էր հղիության երկրորդ ամիսը, ու շարունակում էին այն աճեցնել արդեն արհեստական պայմաններում: Թե ինչպես էր դա արվում, Ջովաննային հայտնի չէ: Նրան միայն մեկ անգամ են ցույց տվել, թե ինչ տեսք ուներ այն էակը, որին նա լույս աշխարհ էր բերել: Ինչ-որ կերպ Ջովաննան միանգամից զգացել էր, որ դա հենց իր որդին է: Այն ինչ-որ բանով նման էր մարդու երեխայի, սակայն ուներ հսկայական կանաչ աչքեր՝ ինչպես այլմոլորակայինները:Որքանով Ջովաննային է հայտնի, նա 18 այդպիսի հիբրիդային երեխա է ունեցել, բայց վերջին անգամ ինչ-որ բան այնպես չգնաց, ինչպես պետք է գնար: Ջոաննայի վիժած պտուղը շատ քիչ էր նման սովորական մարդկային պտղի..
> Այսպես հերթական անգամ հղիանալուց հետո Ջովաննան գնաց ուլտրաձայնային հետազոտության. նրա մոտ անգամ պահպանվել է այդ հետազոտության նկարը: Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ հետազոտության արդյունքում ոչ մի պտուղ էլ չէր հայտնաբերվել, և բժիշկն արձանագրել էր այսպես կոչված «կեղծ հղիություն» Ջովաննայի մոտ, որը նա ինքն իրեն էր ներշնչել: Ջովաննան սակայն չէր հավատացել բժիշկներին և շուտով վիժել էր և վիժել էր հենց այն պտուղը, որն ուլտրաձայնային հետազոտության ժամանակ չէր երևացել:Գենետիկայի տեսակետից մարդկությունը հենց այն տեսակն է, որն օգնում է այլմոլորակայիններին թարմացնել իրենց ռասան, սակայն, եթե այլմոլորակայիններին հաջողվի ստեղծել նոր հիբրիդային ռասա, ապա նրանք էլ չեն լքի Երկիրը, այլ ընդհակառակը՝ կփորձեն այն իրենց ենթարկել, իսկ եթե հարկ լինի, դա կանեն բիրտ ուժով: «Մեզ մնացել է մի երկու տարի, գուցե քիչ ավել…», – պնդում է Ջովաննան, բայյց ի՞նչ ի նկատի ուներ նա, և ինչո՞ւ մի երկու տարի:Նրանք այստեղ են ժամանել շատ հեռուներից և չեն պատրաստվում հեռանալ: Նրանք ունեն իրենց կայանները ինչպես Երկրի, այնպես էլ Լուսնի վրա, և հնարավոր է նաև այլ երկնային մարմիններ՝ մեր Արեգակնային համակարգում:
> Ջովաննայի քթում ինչ-որ օտարածին մարմին հայտնաբերվեց, որը հեռացվեց վիրահատական ճանապարհով:Լաբորատոր հետազոտության արդյունքները ուղղակի ցնցեցին բժիշկներին: Պարզվեց, որ էլեկտրոնները, որից բաղկացած էր այդ մարմինը, ի սկզբանե զուրկ են լույս արձակելու հնարավորությունից: Այդ էլեկտրոնները կարող էին ակտիվանալ և մոդիֆիկացվել միայն հզորագույն մագնիսական դաշտի առկայության պարագայում, բայց բնության մոջ գոյություն չունի նման հզոր մագնիսական դաշտ:
> Ջովաննան պատմում է, որ այմոլորակայինները հատուկ գործիքով մտցրել էին այդ իմպլանտը նրա մեջ՝ քթի միջով, ինչից հետո նա որոշ ժամանակ ուժեղ արյունահոսություններ էր ունենում քթից, իսկ այլմոլորակայինների արած փորձարկումների շատ այլ դրվագների մասին Ջովաննան մինչ օրս էլ չի կարողանում պատմել առանց արցունքների:


Աղբյուր, վիդեոներ էլ կան

----------

_Հրաչ_ (01.09.2014)

----------


## Լեո

Էշ նորություն.

Ամերիկացի Աննա Սթոեհրն իրեն երիտասարդացրել է 15 տարով՝ Facebook-ում գրանցվել կարողանալու համար

----------

V!k (12.10.2014), Նիկեա (12.10.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Էնքան կուզեմ ապագայում իմ մասին էլ սենց էշ նորություն լինի  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Այդ գիտական* ֆոնեմենը* շատ դժվար է բացատրել. Լևոն Զուրաբյանը` Հրանտ Բագրատյանի բացակայության մասին 




> «Այնպես եք խոսում, ոնց որ գիտական մի երևույթի մասին եք խոսում, թե ինչպես ես դա պետք է բացատրեմ: Ճիշտն ասած՝ առաջին անգամ մտքովս անցավ՝ անդրադառնալ այդ փաստին: Չեմ կարող ասել, այդ գիտական *ֆոնեմենը* շատ դժվար է բացատրել»:


Տենաս էս Զուրաբյանն ա սենց ասել, թե Թերթն ա սենց գրել  :LOL:  Չնայած երկուսից էլ հավատալույա:

----------


## Chuk

> *Տղամարդու դավաճանությունը կարելի է կանխատեսել կոշիկի չափսով
> *
> Նոր հետազոտությունը ցույց է տվել, որ այն տղամարդիկ, ովքեր 43 համարի կամ ավելի մեծ չափսի կոշիկ են կրում, ավելի հաճախ են անհավատարիմ լինում, քան դրանից փոքր չափսի կոշիկ կրողները: Առավել հավատարիմ տղամարդիկ 40-42 համարի կոշիկ են կրում, գրում է The Hindustan Times-ը:
> 
> Ամուսնացած տղամարդկանց համար նախատեսված կայքում Մայք Թեյլորը հայտարարել է, որ թեև ոմանք պնդում են, թե ոչ մի կապ չկա ոտքի չափսի և մարմնի այլ մասերի միջև, դա, սակայն, հաստատում է նաև գիտափորձը։


Աղբյուր՝ 1in.am


Պարզապես հրաշալի է: Եթե կինս երբևէ ինձ կասկածի դավաճանության մեջ, ես գիտականորեն կապացուցեմ, որ չկա էդպիսի բան  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (20.10.2014), Աթեիստ (18.10.2014), Նիկեա (18.10.2014), Շինարար (21.10.2014)

----------


## Լեո

Ահա թե որտեղ են տաքնվում  :Jpit: 



Աղբյուր՝ shamshyan.com

----------

Alphaone (31.10.2014), Chuk (31.10.2014), Jarre (11.11.2014), Smokie (13.11.2014), The silent river (31.10.2014), V!k (31.10.2014), VisTolog (01.11.2014), Աթեիստ (31.10.2014), Նաիրուհի (07.11.2014), Նիկեա (06.11.2014), Վահե-91 (31.10.2014), Տրիբուն (31.10.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ոստիկանությանը կտրամադրվի 351 դրամ




> Կոտայքի մարզի Հանքավան քաղաքի ղեկավարի ընտրություններում կպայքարեն անկուսակցականներ Սելվինազ Պետրոսյանը եւ Շահեն Հակոբյանը։ Վերջինս համայնքի ղեկավարի տեղակալն է։
> .......
> Կառավարությունը որոշել է Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովին հատկացնել 1003565 դրամ, իսկ *ոստիկանությանը՝ 351 դրամ։*


Մի շիշ պիվի փող են տալիս ոստիկանությանը, որը ընտրություններից հետո տղեքով խմեն:

----------

Chuk (06.11.2014), Jarre (11.11.2014), John (06.11.2014), My World My Space (06.11.2014), The silent river (06.11.2014), Ձայնալար (16.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (07.11.2014), Նիկեա (06.11.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի շիշ պիվի փող են տալիս ոստիկանությանը, որը ընտրություններից հետո տղեքով խմեն:


1 դրամ ավել  :Jpit:

----------

Ձայնալար (16.11.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Երեկ՝ նոյեմբերի 28-ի երեկոյան,  ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը տեղափոխվել է "Նաիրի" բժշկական կենտրոն:
> 
> "Չեմ կարող դեռ ասել ախտորոշումը, դա կլինի մեկ-երկու ժամից: Նա մեզ մոտ է տեղափոխվել փորլուծության ախտանիշով, օրգանիզմը ջրազրկվել էր",-Henaran.am-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց կենտրոնի բժիշկ,  անեսթեզիոլոգ-ռեանիմատոլոգ Անատոլի Գնունին:
> 
> Henaran.am-ի հետ հեռախոսազրույցում էլ Գագիկ Շամշյանը ասաց, որ "այս պահին կաթիլայինի տակ է, փոքր-ինչ լավ է զգում": Նա շնորհակալություն հայտնեց նաեւ բոլորին՝ հետաքրքրվելու եւ իրեն առողջություն մաղթելու համար:


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.henaran.am/news_view.php?post_id=51315

Հույժ կարևոր լրատվություն. Շամշյան Գագոն ցռիկ ա կպել  :Secret:

----------

boooooooom (01.12.2014), Jarre (02.12.2014), Rammstein (30.11.2014), Skeptic (30.11.2014), Smokie (30.11.2014), Tiger29 (29.11.2014), V!k (30.11.2014), _Հրաչ_ (29.11.2014), Աթեիստ (30.11.2014), Արէա (30.11.2014), Նիկեա (29.11.2014), Տրիբուն (29.11.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հույժ կարևոր լրատվություն. Շամշյան Գագոն ցռիկ ա կպել


Լավ ա դեպքի վայրից նկարներ չեն կցել:

----------

Alphaone (02.12.2014), Chuk (29.11.2014), Jarre (02.12.2014), Rammstein (30.11.2014), Լեո (01.12.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Լավ ա դեպքի վայրից նկարներ չեն կցել:


ԴԵ Շամզյանը լուծով զբաղված՝ ո՞վ պիտի նկարեր:

----------

Jarre (02.12.2014)

----------


## Rammstein

> Լավ ա դեպքի վայրից նկարներ չեն կցել:


Սելիֆիներ դեպքի վայրից:  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (02.12.2014), Skeptic (30.11.2014), Smokie (30.11.2014), V!k (30.11.2014), Տրիբուն (30.11.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Սրան որ լրագրող չեն ասում, ոնց որ սաղ լրագրողներին քֆուր անեն, սրանից ինչ լրագրող, շառլատան փառչակի մեկն ա, ուղեղից պտի լուծ ընկներ

----------

Bruno (30.11.2014), Jarre (25.12.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Սրան որ լրագրող չեն ասում, ոնց որ սաղ լրագրողներին քֆուր անեն, սրանից ինչ լրագրող, շառլատան փառչակի մեկն ա, *ուղեղից պտի լուծ ընկներ*


Հով, եղածից էլ շա՞տ  :Shok:

----------


## Chuk

> *Գիտնականներ. 2015-ի հունվարի 4-ին Երկիր մոլորակի բոլոր բնակիչները կսկսեն թռչել*
> 
> Եկող տարվա հունվարի 4-ին Երկիր մոլորակի բոլոր բնակիչները կարող են երեք վայրկյան կախված մնալ օդում: Հետազոտողները նման երեւույթը բացատրում են այդ օրը գրավիտացիայի թուլացմամբ:
> 
> Բրիտանացի գիտնականները հայտարարում են, որ Երկիր մոլորակի վրա նման երեւույթ տեղի է ունենում երեք հազար տարին մեկ անգամ: Ամանորի եւ սուրբծննդյան տոներին մոլորակի բոլոր բնակիչները կարող են թռչել ու օդում մնալ 2-3 վայրկյան:
> 
> Հետազոտողները նշել են նաեւ հստակ ժամանակը. Դա տեղի կունենա Երեւանի ժամանակով 20.47-ին, հաղորդում է Planet-today-ը:
> 
> Գիտնականները վստահեցնում են, որ այդ րոպեին մարդը կարող է հեշտությամբ թռիչքի պահին լուսանկարներ անել: Առավելագույնը մարդն օդում կարող է մնալ 4 վայրկյան, բայց ժամը 20.47-ին ցանկացած մարդ կարող է օդում կախված մնալ 3 վայրկյան:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://news.am/arm/news/245747.html

Բացել ա  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (27.12.2014), John (25.12.2014), Smokie (26.12.2014), Աթեիստ (25.12.2014), մարդագայլուկ (25.12.2014), Ներսես_AM (25.12.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Աղբյուր՝ http://news.am/arm/news/245747.html
> 
> Բացել ա


Ինձ ամենաշատը «պլուտոն մոլորակի մեծ ծավալն» ա բացում։

----------

Chuk (25.12.2014), Արէա (25.12.2014), Ձայնալար (01.01.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս վերանգրի վրա մարդ չի իմանում լացի թե խնդա ....

Մեզ հաջողվեց վերականգնել ֆինանսական անկայունությունը. Ա. Ջավադյան 

http://www.a1plus.am/1358027.html

----------

CactuSoul (27.12.2014), Chuk (27.12.2014), Լեո (27.12.2014), Ձայնալար (01.01.2015), Նիկեա (27.12.2014)

----------


## Լեո

> Էս վերանգրի վրա մարդ չի իմանում լացի թե խնդա ....
> 
> Մեզ հաջողվեց վերականգնել ֆինանսական անկայունությունը. Ա. Ջավադյան 
> 
> http://www.a1plus.am/1358027.html


«Ամփոփելով՝ ցանկանում եմ նշել, որ Կենտրոնական բանկը արդյունավետ աշխատելու պատրաստակամությամբ և բարձր պատասխանատվությամբ է մուտք գործում 2015 [_երկու հարյուր տասնհինգ_] թվական»:

Իրոք էլի, էս ինչքան ենք հետ գնացել  :Sad: 

 :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (27.12.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> «Ամփոփելով՝ ցանկանում եմ նշել, որ Կենտրոնական բանկը արդյունավետ աշխատելու պատրաստակամությամբ և բարձր պատասխանատվությամբ է մուտք գործում 2015 [_երկու հարյուր տասնհինգ_] թվական»:
> 
> Իրոք էլի, էս ինչքան ենք հետ գնացել


Դմբոները փոխել են վերնագիրը: Բայց դե ես սքրինշոթել էի ...  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (29.12.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

էնպիսի զգացողություն ա, որ լրատվամիջոցները մտնում են ակումբի լրաբլթ բաժին, որ իրենց վրիպակները գտնեն ու ուղղեն  :LOL:

----------


## Jarre

Արդեն անգամ զվարճալի չի  :Sad: 
Ինչի՞ տեղ են սրանք դնում իրանց ընթերցողներին։ Նի ուժելի մենք էսքան ցածր ու անմակարդակ զիբիլ ենք սրանց համար։
Ի դեպ, արդեն մեկ շաբաթից ավել է ինչ unlike եմ տվել հայկական բոլոր լրատվամիջոցներին։ Օրվա վերջում մտնում եմ մի երկու կայք, որ կարևոր լուրերն ծանոթանամ։ Բայց աչքիս էտ էլ եմ թարգելու։

----------

Chuk (31.12.2014), Շինարար (25.03.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Ես արդեն վաղուց ինքնուրույն չեմ բացում որևէ կայք, ավելի ճիշտ հազարից մեկ է, որ բացում եմ:
Ֆեյսում խմբեր ու մարդիկ կան, ովքեր շեյր են անում են նյութերը, որոնք ինձ հետաքրքրում են, կոնկրետ դրանք եմ մտնում, կարդում:

----------

Jarre (31.12.2014), Աթեիստ (31.12.2014), Շինարար (31.12.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Ավելի հարմար թեմա չգտա, ստեղ գրեմ:

Մենակ ե՞ս եմ գժվում «Նա պարզապես կտրեց գուլպան. այն ինչ ստացվեց արդյունքում, իսկական հրաշք է» տիպի անասնագույն, քլիքահավաք վերնագրերից: Ինչպես նաև էդ վերնագրերի տակ թաքնված տափակ նյութերից:

----------

Cassiopeia (09.01.2015), John (09.01.2015), The silent river (09.01.2015), V!k (09.01.2015), Աթեիստ (09.01.2015), Լեո (09.01.2015), Շինարար (25.03.2015), Տրիբուն (09.01.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

Հլը սրանց աննասուն վերնագիրը… Հայուհին… Նման բան անել… 18+… Վայ վայ վա՜յ:
Նենց էլ սկզբի երկու նկարը ցենզուրայի են ենթարկել, սեւացրել, ոնց որ էս աղջիկը, չգիտեմ, ծիծիկները վիրահատել, տեղափոխել ա մեջքի վրա:  :Fool: 

Սքրինշոթում չի երեւում, բայց տակի քոմենթների մեծ մասն էլ էս աղջկան՝ ազգի համար 1 դավաճանի հետ նույնացնող տոնով են գրված: Ու էդ քոմենթները ավելի զզվելի են, քան բուն նյութը, որտեւ ժողովրդի զգալի մասի մտածելակերպն են ցույց տալիս:

----------

Chuk (10.01.2015), Աթեիստ (10.01.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Ռամշ, իսկ քեզ ավելի շատ նյութի անասնական բնու՞յթն ա ջղայնացնում, թե՞ էն, որ դա արված ա Ռամշտայնի երկրպագուհու նկատմամբ  :Jpit: 


Բայց հանաքը դեն, ահավոր անասուն նյութ են սարքել: Ասա արա, ինչ իրավունք ունեք մարդու ՖԲ էջից նկարները վերցնեք, սենց բան սարքեք: Մինչև հիմա գոնե մենակ ստատուսներն էին վերցնում, ոչ թե անձնական լուսանկարները:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, իսկ քեզ ավելի շատ նյութի անասնական բնու՞յթն ա ջղայնացնում, թե՞ էն, որ դա արված ա Ռամշտայնի երկրպագուհու նկատմամբ 
> 
> 
> Բայց հանաքը դեն, ահավոր անասուն նյութ են սարքել: Ասա արա, ինչ իրավունք ունեք մարդու ՖԲ էջից նկարները վերցնեք, սենց բան սարքեք: Մինչև հիմա գոնե մենակ ստատուսներն էին վերցնում, ոչ թե անձնական լուսանկարները:


Չուկ ջան, բանակաբար ջղայնացրել ա էն, որ արված ա Ռամշտայնի երկրպագուհու նկատմամբ, որովհետեւ եթե տենց չլիներ, ինձ մի քանի հոգի էս նյութը ցույց չէին տա, ու քանի որ ես սենց կայքեր չեմ մտնում, չէի էլ իմանա, որ սենց անասուն նյութ կա ու ջղայնանալու պատճառ չէի ունենա։  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, բանակաբար ջղայնացրել ա էն, որ արված ա Ռամշտայնի երկրպագուհու նկատմամբ, որովհետեւ եթե տենց չլիներ, ինձ մի քանի հոգի էս նյութը ցույց չէին տա, ու քանի որ ես սենց կայքեր չեմ մտնում, չէի էլ իմանա, որ սենց անասուն նյութ կա ու ջղայնանալու պատճառ չէի ունենա։


Ռամշ, ես Ռամշտայնի երկրպագու չեմ, բայց ՖԲ ֆրենդներիս հալալ կեսը էսօր սրա մասին էր խոսում  :Jpit: 
Բարեբախտաբար իմ ֆրենդներն էնպիսին են, որ մենակ նյութի նկատմամբ բացասական ակցենտով:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.01.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, ես Ռամշտայնի երկրպագու չեմ, բայց ՖԲ ֆրենդներիս հալալ կեսը էսօր սրա մասին էր խոսում 
> Բարեբախտաբար իմ ֆրենդներն էնպիսին են, որ մենակ նյութի նկատմամբ բացասական ակցենտով:


Եսի՞մ, ինձ մեկ օֆիսում ցույց տվեցին էս, մեկ էլ ֆբ-ում ընկերս նկարիս տակ քոմենթով նկարը դրեց, ուրիշ տեղից չեմ իմացել:

----------


## Chuk

Լուրը վերցված է էստեղից՝ http://armlur.am/289287/


Դե հիմա կարդացեք տեքստի նշածս հատվածը (_«Նշենք, որ ակցիայի բոլոր մասնակիցները կանայք են»_) ու նայեք նյութին կցված նկարը

----------

CactuSoul (18.03.2015), Jarre (22.01.2015), Smokie (13.01.2015), Արէա (12.01.2015), Մուշու (12.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (12.01.2015), Տրիբուն (12.01.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Վերնագիր եմ ասել, է՜.

*Հունվարի 26-ին Երևանում և մարզերում հոսանք չի լինի*

----------

Լեո (26.01.2015)

----------


## Լեո

> Վերնագիր եմ ասել, է՜.
> 
> *Հունվարի 26-ին Երևանում և մարզերում հոսանք չի լինի*


Բա մո՜մը...

----------


## Լեո

Հույժ կարևոր լուր:

Անի Երանյանի նոր՝ տարօրինակ հեռախոսը

Սա հրապարակելու իմաա՜աաաաա՞ստը   :Shout:   :Fool:

----------

CactuSoul (18.03.2015), Chuk (19.02.2015), Vaio (19.02.2015), _Հրաչ_ (19.02.2015), Մուշու (19.02.2015)

----------


## insider

Փաստորեն ապրիլի 24-ին` Գուգլի համար այդ տոնական օրը, մենք կտեսնենք Գուգլ-ին սև հագած և Եռաբլուրի սիմվոլներով: Հանճարեղ է ...



 Նյութի աղբյուր

----------

Alphaone (17.03.2015), CactuSoul (18.03.2015), Chuk (17.03.2015), Norton (18.03.2015), Rammstein (17.03.2015), Աթեիստ (17.03.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Լրաբլթում էն տեղը չի, գուցե անասուն նյութեր թեմա ունենանք, էդտեղ դնեի:





> *Ֆրանսիայում կործանված օդանավում եղել է 39 թուրք ուղեւոր*
> 
> 
> Ֆրանսիական Ալպերում կործանված Airbus A320 օդանավում ենթադրաբար եղել են 39 թուրք ուղեւորներ։
> 
> Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է թուրքական Milliyet-ը՝ վկայակոչելով գերմանական աղբյուրները, կործանված օդանավում թուրքական ազգանուն կրող 39 ուղեւոր է եղել։
> 
> Նշենք, որ Germanwings  բյուջետային ավիաընկերության Airbus A-320 ինքնաթիռը կործանվել էր Ֆրանսիական Ալպերի դժվարամատչելի տեղանքում։ Օդանավում եղել է 148 ուղեւոր եւ անձնակազմի 8 անդամ։ Ֆրանսիայի նախագահ Ֆրանսուա Օլանդը հայտարարել է, որ նրանք բոլորը, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, զոհվել են։
> 
> Հղում



Ասենք՝ ոնց կարելի ա էդ աստիճան ապուշ վերնագիր դնել, կամ որ ինչ եք թուրքերի թիվը շեշտում. դե արի ու մի ենթադրի՝ ուրախանո՞ւմ եք: Էլի եմ ասել, ոնց որ աբսուրդի թատրոնում ապրենք, ու էն որ դրանից աբսուրդ չէիր պատկերացնում, չէ, փաստորեն ամեն վաղվա օրը իր հետ բերում ա:


Էս վերջերս ֆեյսբուքւոմ շատ եմ բողոքում հա, ասի՝ էս մեկը ակումբ բերեմ, դուք բարի եք, չեք ասի՝ զահլա տարավ փնթփնթալով:

----------

Alphaone (25.03.2015), Chuk (25.03.2015), Lion (25.03.2015), Norton (25.03.2015), Rammstein (24.03.2015), Smokie (25.03.2015), Աթեիստ (24.03.2015), Արէա (25.03.2015), Լեո (25.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2015), Ներսես_AM (25.03.2015), Տրիբուն (26.03.2015)

----------


## Smokie

> Լրաբլթում էն տեղը չի, գուցե անասուն նյութեր թեմա ունենանք, էդտեղ դնեի:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ասենք՝ ոնց կարելի ա էդ աստիճան ապուշ վերնագիր դնել, կամ որ ինչ եք թուրքերի թիվը շեշտում. դե արի ու մի ենթադրի՝ ուրախանո՞ւմ եք: Էլի եմ ասել, ոնց որ աբսուրդի թատրոնում ապրենք, ու էն որ դրանից աբսուրդ չէիր պատկերացնում, չէ, փաստորեն ամեն վաղվա օրը իր հետ բերում ա:
> 
> 
> Էս վերջերս ֆեյսբուքւոմ շատ եմ բողոքում հա, ասի՝ էս մեկը ակումբ բերեմ, դուք բարի եք, չեք ասի՝ զահլա տարավ փնթփնթալով:


Այ էստեղ ա հարց ծագում, թե ո՞վ ու՞մ վրա ա ուրախանում:

----------


## Լեո

> Որոշ ժամանակ անց ՃՈ աշխատակիցների կանչով ժամանեցին նաև *ոստիկանության Կենտրոնական բանկի պարեկապահակային ծառայության* աշխատակիցները, ովքեր խոստացան, որ տատիկի խնդիրը կլուծեն, ինչից հետո նրան ոստիկանության ծառայողական ավտոմեքենայով տեղափոխեցին Օրբելի փողոցի իր բնակարանը: Հավաքվածներն ասում էին, որ մեծահասակ կինը մոտ 80 տարեկան է:


 :Crazy:   :Blink:   :Wacko: 

http://shamshyan.com/hy/article/2015/03/31/48036/

----------


## keyboard

դե էս անասունի կայքում իրա պես անասուն լուրեր պիտի լինեն, դեգենեռատ ոչխար ա էս գյադեն

----------


## Լեո

> դե էս անասունի կայքում իրա պես անասուն լուրեր պիտի լինեն, դեգենեռատ ոչխար ա էս գյադեն


Ուղղեցին  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammstein

> *ՎիվաՍել-ՄՏՍ-ի աշխատակիցների համար Ավագ ուրբաթը ոչ աշխատանքային է* 
> 
> ՎիվաՍել-ՄՏՍ-ը տեղեկացնում է, որ ընկերության աշխատակիցների Ավագ ուրբաթն ավանդաբար ոչ աշխատանքային օր է:
> 
> Այս տարի Ավագ ուրբաթը նշվում է ապրիլի 3-ին:
> 
> Ավագ ուրբաթը Հիսուս Քրիստոսի չարչարանաց, խաչելության, մահվան ու թաղման հիշատակության օրն է: Այդ օրը տեղի է ունենում Խաչելության կարգ: Երեկոյան ժամերգությունից հետո կատարվում է Թաղման կարգ, երբ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի խորհրդանշական գերեզմանը՝ պատրաստված ծաղիկներից եւ ծառի ճյուղերից, պտտում են եկեղեցու շուրջ:
> 
> ՎիվաՍել-ՄՏՍ-ի սպասարկման կենտրոնները ուրբաթ օրը կգործեն իրենց կանոնավոր ժամերին, իսկ զանգերի կենտրոնը կիրականացնի շուրջօրյա սպասարկում:


Աղբյուր` itel.am

 :Jpit: 

Հիմա ասածներն ի՞նչ էր.

«Ընկերության աշխատակիցների Ավագ ուրբաթն ավանդաբար ոչ աշխատանքային օր է» ու «սպասարկման կենտրոնները ուրբաթ օրը կգործեն իրենց կանոնավոր ժամերին, իսկ զանգերի կենտրոնը կիրականացնի շուրջօրյա սպասարկում»:  :LOL:

----------

Smokie (03.04.2015), Աթեիստ (02.04.2015)

----------


## Լեո

հլը սրանց դրած վերնագիրը  :Sad: 

Խոշոր ավտովթար Կոտայքի մարզում. Հրանուշ Հակոբյանին և նրա եղբորը ձորից դուրս է բերել գյուղապետը.

----------

Chuk (17.04.2015), insider (10.04.2015), Norton (10.04.2015), Rammstein (11.04.2015), Smokie (14.04.2015), _Հրաչ_ (10.04.2015), Աթեիստ (10.04.2015)

----------


## Chuk

«Լուսանկար, որը ցնցել է ողջ աշխարհը» տիպի վերնագրերն արդեն անցյալում են: Դիմավորեք նոր, մոդերն տարբերակը.

*Լուսանկար, որը ապրիլի 22-ից սկսած ցնցելու է ամբողջ աշխարհը*

----------

insider (17.04.2015), Աթեիստ (17.04.2015), Լեո (17.04.2015), Ներսես_AM (17.04.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Պարզվում ա, էդ նյութում ավելի հանճարեղ բան ա եղել, բայց աչքիս շատ են ղժժացել, ջնջել են.




> Ըստ մեր տեղեկությունների այս նկարը մեծ աղմուկ պետք է բարձրացնի ամբողջ աշխարհի լուսանկարիչների շրջանում:


Բացել ա ինձ  :Jpit: 

Բարեբախտաբար մեր բար ու սիրելի գուգլ քեշը պահել ա էս գոհարը՝ http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=am

----------

insider (17.04.2015), Աթեիստ (17.04.2015), Արէա (17.04.2015), Ներսես_AM (17.04.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Պարզվում ա, էդ նյութում ավելի հանճարեղ բան ա եղել, բայց աչքիս շատ են ղժժացել, ջնջել են.
> 
> 
> 
> Բացել ա ինձ 
> 
> Բարեբախտաբար մեր բար ու սիրելի գուգլ քեշը պահել ա էս գոհարը՝ http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=am


Ի՞նչն են ջնջել: Նախորդ գրառմանդ հղումն ու գուգլի քեշի հղումը նույն նյութն են բացում:

----------


## Chuk

Հեռախոսով եմ, չեմ կարող նորմալ քրքրել, բայց ոնց-որ քեշում էլ ա փոխվել ։think էն մեջբերածս նախադասությունը կար մեջը

----------


## Rammstein

> Հեռախոսով եմ, չեմ կարող նորմալ քրքրել, բայց ոնց-որ քեշում էլ ա փոխվել ։think էն մեջբերածս նախադասությունը կար մեջը


Երկու լինկն էլ բացում եմ (բացում եմ, Ctrl+F5-ով reload եմ անում, private tab-ում եմ բացում եւ այլն), տենց նախադասություն չկա մեջը: :Dntknw:

----------


## Chuk

Ռամշ, եսիմ, էդ դրածս նախադասությունւ գուգլով սըրչ արա, կտեսնես, որ էդ էջը բերում ա, այսինքն իսկսպես եղել ա

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, եսիմ, էդ դրածս նախադասությունւ գուգլով սըրչ արա, կտեսնես, որ էդ էջը բերում ա, այսինքն իսկսպես եղել ա


Բերում ա, Չուկ, բայց որ բացում եմ կոնկրետ hartak.am-ի որոնման արդյունքը, մեջը չկա տենց բան, նույնիսկ «տեղեկություններ» բառը չկա էդ էջում:
Աչքիս խմբագրել են, հետո հետ են խմբագրել:  :Dntknw:

----------


## V!k

> Տեսահոլովակում նկարահանվել են* համաշխարհային մշակույթի ներկայացուցիչներ* Շառլ Ազնավուրը, Ջիվան Գասպարյանը, Արմեն Ջիգարխանյանը, Ալեն Տեզյանը, Մոնսերատ Կաբալիեն, Սեբու Սիմոնյանը, Պատրիկ Ֆիորին, Կոկո Յորքը, Մարիամ Մերաբովան, Անդրեյ Դավիդյանը, *Արթուր Աբրահամը, Տիգրան Պետրոսյանը* եւ այլոք:


երբվանից են Արթուր Աբրահամն ու Տիգրան Պետրոսյանը համարվում *համաշխարհային մշակույթի ներկայացուցիչներ*  :Think: 

http://blog.1in.am/blog/134373.html?...es=og.comments

----------


## Rammstein

Էս մինչեւ հիմա ակումբ չի հասե՞լ:
 :LOL:

----------

Chuk (19.04.2015), Smokie (21.04.2015), Աթեիստ (19.04.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս մինչեւ հիմա ակումբ չի հասե՞լ:


Տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե սրա ինչն ա խնդալու: Ընկերուհիս ոգևորված ուղարկեց, նայեցի-նայեցի, բան չհասկացա:

----------

Շինարար (19.04.2015)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե սրա ինչն ա խնդալու: Ընկերուհիս ոգևորված ուղարկեց, նայեցի-նայեցի, բան չհասկացա:


Ոչինչ: Ոչ մեկն էլ ոչ մի բան չի հասկանում, նույնիսկ ինքը:

----------

Alphaone (25.04.2015), boooooooom (29.04.2015), Chuk (19.04.2015), Տրիբուն (20.04.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե սրա ինչն ա խնդալու: Ընկերուհիս ոգևորված ուղարկեց, նայեցի-նայեցի, բան չհասկացա:


Ճիշտն ասած ես էլ էի լացում  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (25.04.2015), Rammstein (19.04.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Ասենք պատկերացրեք, մի հատ լուրջ լրատվական սենց լուր դներ.




> 19-ամյա աղջիկը երեխա է ունեցել: Աղջկա մայրը փնտրում է երեխայի հորը:


Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրեք, որ լուրջ կայք կա, որ էդ տիպի լուր ա դնում.


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Երիտասարդը համացանցով ծանոթացել է մի աղջկա հետ, նրա հետ որոշ ժամանակ վիրտուալ շփումից հետո սկսել է շանտաժի ենթարկել աղջկան՝ ստիպելով նրան իր հետ սեռական հարաբերություն ունենալ` սպառնալով հակառակ դեպքում տարածել նրա մերկ լուսանկարները: Շանտաժի միջոցով տղան հասել է իր ուզածին՝ աղջկա հետ սեքսով է զբաղվել, իսկ հետո սկսել է նրանից նույն սպառնալիքով գումար շորթել: Իրավապահներն այժմ փնտրում են հերթական ինտերնետային հանցագործին:

Աղբյուր՝ http://www.lragir.am/index/arm/0/country/view/113738

----------

Arpine (27.04.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ քեզ լուրջ լրատվականը... էս ավելի բեթար ա: 

Էվերեստի *հրաբխից* զոհվել են 18 լեռնագնացներ.Google-ի թոփ մենեջերը անհետ կորել է. euronews




> Նեպալում տեղի ունեցած երկրաշարժի հետևանքով Էվերեստի գագաթից ձնահոսք է սկսվել։.....


Երկրաշարժ, ձնահոսք ու պաչեմու տո հրաբուխ .... թե ով ա իրա քամակից էս հրաբուխը հանել: Նենց, ի միջի այլոց, Հիմալակները հրաբխային ծագում չունեն, այսինքն հրաբուխ ընդեղ սկզբունքորեն հնարավոր էլ չի:

----------

boooooooom (29.04.2015), Chuk (27.04.2015), John (28.04.2015), Srtik (28.04.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Asekose.am-ի տեղեկություններով ուշագրավ զրույց է տեղի ունեցել Ռիտա Սարգսյանի և ՌԴ նախագահ Վլադիմիր Պուտինի միջև: Երբ Ծիծեռնակաբերդի հուշահամալիրում անցկացվող հիշատակի արարողության ժամանակ ելույթ է ունեցել աշխարհահռչակ սոպրանո Մարիա Գուլեգինան' հուշահամալիրում ժամանակավորապես տեղադրված ամֆիտատրոնի առաջին շարքում' ՀՀ Առաջին տիկնոջ կողքը նստած ՌԴ նախագահն ասել է.
> 
> - Հիանալի ռուս երգչուհի է:
> 
> - Այո, հիանալի երգչուհի է, բայց Գուլեգինան հայուհի է,- շշնջացել է Ռիտա Սարգսյանը:
> 
> - Վստա՞հ եք,- հարցրել է Վլադիմիր Պուտինը:
> 
> - Այո, իհարկե, Գուլեգինայի իսկական ազգանունը Մեյթարջյան է,- պատասխանել է Ռիտա Սարգսյանն, ինչին Վլադիմիր Պուտինն արձագանքել է.
> ...


http://lurer.com/?p=183281



Նայում եմ նկարին, նայում, ու չեմ հասկանում, թե էս լրագրողը որտե՞ղ ա թաքնված եղել: Ռիտայի շրջազգետի՞ տակ  :Think:

----------

Jarre (02.07.2015), John (28.04.2015), Srtik (28.04.2015), մարդագայլուկ (28.04.2015), Ռուֆուս (28.04.2015), Տրիբուն (28.04.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> http://lurer.com/?p=183281
> 
> 
> 
> Նայում եմ նկարին, նայում, ու չեմ հասկանում, թե էս լրագրողը որտե՞ղ ա թաքնված եղել: Ռիտայի շրջազգետի՞ տակ


Վերջում մոռացել են գրել «նրա անունն էր Ալբերտ Էյնշտեյն» :Ճ

----------

Chuk (28.04.2015), Freeman (28.04.2015), Jarre (02.07.2015), Ձայնալար (29.04.2015), Շինարար (11.06.2015), Տրիբուն (28.04.2015)

----------


## Լեո

> Asekose.am-ի տեղեկություններով...
> 			
> 		
> 
> http://lurer.com/?p=183281


Asekose.am-ում հազվադեպ են հանդիպում «*չ*լրաբլթ» լուրեր: Էլ չեմ խոսում դեղին վերնագրերի մասին:

----------

Chuk (28.04.2015)

----------


## Լեո

Սրանից ավելի անիմաստ վերնագիր երևի անհնար կլիներ մտածել  :Fool: 

Ինչի համար էր «ծիտը» Ազգային ժողովի նախագահին ու մեծ թվով պատգամավորների բերման ենթարկել գրքի շնորհանդեսին.

----------


## Chuk

Էս տիպի լուրերն էնքան էլ բլթ չեն, սենց դեպքերում յոթ հարկանի քֆուր եմ ուզում եմ գրել, բայց դե հո դրա համար առանձին թեմա չեմ բացելու: Հլը էս Երվանդ Զախարյանների լուրի վերջին պարբերությունը նայեք.




> *Քաղաքային տրանսպորտը շաբաթ օրերին կգործի անվճար*
> 
> Մայրաքաղաքում հունիսի 6-ից սկսած ավտոբուսային ցանցի բոլոր երթուղիները անվճար են դարձել շաբաթ օրերին:
> 
> Ինչպես տեղեկացնում են լրատվամիջոցները, այս նորամուծությամբ քաղաքային իշխանությունները, համագործակցելով երկարաժամկետ զարգացման և ենթակառուցվածքների գերատեսչության հետ, արձագանքել են քաղաքացիների խնդրանքին: Այսկերպ իշխանությունները փորձում են հորդորել քաղաքացիներին և հյուրերին օգտվել հասարակական տրանսպորտից՝ քաղաքում տեղաշարժվելու համար:
> 
> Քաղաքապետարանից ասել են նաև, որ անվճար երթևեկությունը շաբաթ օրերին կշարունակվի մինչև 2017 թվականի ավարտը:
> 
> Չմոռանանք նշել, որ խոսքը Լյուքսեմբուրգի մայրաքաղաքի մասին է:


Նյութի աղբյուրը ` http://hraparak.am/?p=81329&l=am/

----------

CactuSoul (12.06.2015), Lion (11.06.2015), Mr. Annoying (11.06.2015), Nadine (12.06.2015), Norton (11.06.2015), Rammstein (11.06.2015), _Հրաչ_ (11.06.2015), Աթեիստ (11.06.2015), Հայկօ (11.06.2015), մարդագայլուկ (11.06.2015), Տրիբուն (12.06.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> *ԷԼ ՈՒՐ ԿՀԱՍՆԻ «ԱՆՏԱՐԵՍԻ» ՄՏՔԻ ԹՌԻՉՔԸ*
> 
> 
> 
> Թերեւս երբեք այսքան ցանկալի ու սպասված չի եղել սովետական տարիները հիշեցնող «Գլավլիտը», որքան այսօր: Եվ եթե նման մի բան այսօր էլ չստեղծվի, ապա վերջնականապես կարելի է կազմակերպել ոչ միայն կարմիր խնձորի, այլեւ բոլոր տեսակի բարոյական արժեքների թաղումը ու արդյունքում այրվել սոդոմյան մեղքերի մեջ: Ասվածը գուցե պաթետիկ հնչեր, եթե այս օրերին սոցցանցերում լայնորեն չտարածվեր «Երեխաներին սեքսի մասին» վերնագրով բավական թանկարժեք գրքի գովազդը, որը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան պեդոֆիլիայի տարածում: Բավական է մեջբերել այս խայտառակ գրքից մի հատված` նախապես ներողություն խնդրելով մեր ընթերցողներից.
> 
> Լուսինեի մազերը աշնանային տերեւի գույն ունեն:
> Կարենի քիթը ցցված է վեր:
> Լուսինեի աչքերը երկնագույն են:
> ...


Էս *իրավունքի* մասին վաղուց չէի լսել  :Jpit: 



հ.գ. սաղ հեչ, բայց ինչի՞ «պենիս», ոչ թե ասենք «պուպուլիկ»  :Think:

----------

John (19.06.2015), _Հրաչ_ (19.06.2015), Աթեիստ (19.06.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Վախ ի՜մ արև: Էս գիրքը հետաքրքրեց, ասեցի տեսնեմ ուրիշ ինչ կա սրա մասին: Հլը էս ռեպորտաժը նայեք.

----------

Աթեիստ (19.06.2015), Մուշու (19.06.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Դատախազությունը որոշել ա թափանցիկ գործել ու նյութեր ա տրամադրում սերիալների սցենարիստներին  :Jpit: 




> ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազությունը ակտիվիստ Վահան Մարտիրոսյանի` ծեծի ենթարկվելու մասին հայտարարության վերաբերյալ նոր մանրամասներ է հայտնում: Ըստ դատախազության հաղորդագրության` ԱԺ պատգամավոր Մհեր Սեդրակյանի մտերիմների անվան հետ կապված ծեծկռտուքն իրականում այլ դրվագներով է եղել: Հաղորդագրության մեջ մասնավորապես ասվում է.  «Հաշվի առնելով ԶԼՄ-ներով տարածվող տեղեկատվությունը և հանրության հետաքրքրությունը Երևան քաղաքի Գաջեգործների 22/4 տան բնակիչ Վահան Մարտիրոսյանի և նրա կնոջ՝ Կարինե Գասպարյանի հետ տեղի ունեցած միջադեպի նկատմամբ, տեղեկացնում է. 
> 
> Օգոստոսի 15-ին Երևան քաղաքի Գաջեգործների 22/4 տան բնակիչ Վահան Մարտիրոսյանը ոստիկանության Էրեբունի բաժնում հաղորդում է տվել այն մասին, որ օգոստոսի 14-ին` ժամը 23:45-ի սահմաններում, իր հարևանությամբ բնակվող անհայտ անձինք կնոջ հետ բարձր խոսելու համար իրենց տան դիմաց վիճաբանել են իր հետ, որի ընթացքում ոտքերով և ձեռքերով մի քանի անգամ հարվածել են մարմնի տարբեր մասերին՝ պատճառելով մարմնական վնասվածքներ: Նույն օրը, Վ. Մարտիրոսյանի կինը` Կարինե Գասպարյանը, ոստիկանության Էրեբունու բաժնում հաղորդում է տվել այն մասին, որ վիճաբանության ժամանակ ամուսնուն ծեծի ենթարկող անձինք մարմնական վնասվածքներ են պատճառել նաև իրեն: 
> 
> Համապատասխան հարցմամբ ստացվել է 14.08.2015թ. Կարինե Գասպարյանի և Վ. Մարտիրոսյանի կողմից ՀՀ ոստիկանություն կատարված ահազանգերի ձայնագրությունները, որի զննությամբ պարզվել է, որ 1-02 ծառայություն զանգելով Կ. Գասպարյանը հայտնել է, որ սկեսուրն իրեն ծեծի է ենթարկել, իսկ դրսում մարդիկ հավաքվել են իրեն պաշտպանելու համար ու կռիվ են անում: Դրանից 4 րոպե անց 1-02 ծառայություն է զանգահարել Վահան Մարտիրոսյանը և հայտնել, որ զինված հարձակվել են իր տան վրա, պահանջել է ոստիկանության միջամտությունը: 
> 
> Ամուսինների հակասական ահազանգերի կապակցությամբ նյութերի նախապատրաստման ընթացքում Վ. Մարտիրոսյանը բացատրություն է տվել այն մասին, որ օգոստոսի 14-ի ուշ երեկոյան կենցաղային հարցերի շուրջ վիճաբանել է կնոջ հետ, որից հետո խոսակցությանը միջամտել են հարևանը և վերջինիս հյուրը: Այդ անձի պահվածքից հասկացել է, որ նա գտնվում է ալկոհոլի ազդեցության տակ և պահանջել է չխառնվել իր անձնական գործերին, սակայն տվյալ անձը մոտեցել է իրեն, հայտնել, որ ցանկանում է հարթել իրենց խնդիրները: Այդ անձը ներկայացել է որպես ոստիկանության աշխատակից և ԱԺ պատգամավոր Մհեր Սեդրակյանի բարեկամ, սակայն ոչ մի փաստաթուղթ չի ներկայացրել: Նրա հետ վեճից և դուրս հրավիրելուց հետո իրեն է մոտեցել նախ հարևանի տղան, իսկ հետո` նաև մյուս հարևաններից մի քանիսը և իրեն հիշեցնելով իր հասարակական-քաղաքական գործունեությունից որոշ դրվագներ, քաշքշուկ են հրահրել, որի ժամանակ դիտավորյալ հարվածներ են հասցրել մարմնի տարբեր մասերին՝ պատճառելով մարմնական վնասվածքներ: Այնուհետև, նշված անձինք վիճաբանության մեջ են մտել և մարմնական վնասվածքներ են պատճառել նաև կնոջը՝ Կարինե Գասպարյանին:
> 
> Նյութերի նախապատրաստման ընթացքում Կ. Գասպարյանը տվել է նույնաբովանդակ բացատրություն: Հետաքննության մարմնին բացատրություններ են տվել նաև Երևան քաղաքի Գաջեգործներ փողոցի 15 տան բնակիչ՝ Խ. Մուրադյանը, Գաջեգործներ 24 տան բնակիչ՝ Վ. Խասապետյանը, Գաջեգործներ 74 շենքի 11 բնակարանի բնակիչ Ա. Ֆահրադյանը: 
> ...

----------


## Chuk

> Դատախազությունը որոշել ա թափանցիկ գործել ու նյութեր ա տրամադրում սերիալների սցենարիստներին


Պարզվում ա, որ էս էդ Ադրբեջան փախած գյադու մասին ա

----------

Աթեիստ (18.09.2015)

----------


## Լեո

Արտառոց դեպք Ազգային Ժողովում. «ջրեղենի» բացակայությունը ծանր է ազդել պատգամավոր Նաիրա Կարապետյանի վրա. ՖՈՏՈՌԵՊՈՐՏԱԺ"]Արտառոց դեպք Ազգային Ժողովում. «ջրեղենի» բացակայությունը ծանր է ազդել պատգամավոր Նաիրա Կարապետյանի վրա. ՖՈՏՈՌԵՊՈՐՏԱԺ

http://shamshyan.com/hy/article/2015/12/15/72893/

----------

John (15.12.2015)

----------


## John

> Արտառոց դեպք Ազգային Ժողովում. «ջրեղենի» բացակայությունը ծանր է ազդել պատգամավոր Նաիրա Կարապետյանի վրա. ՖՈՏՈՌԵՊՈՐՏԱԺ"]Արտառոց դեպք Ազգային Ժողովում. «ջրեղենի» բացակայությունը ծանր է ազդել պատգամավոր Նաիրա Կարապետյանի վրա. ՖՈՏՈՌԵՊՈՐՏԱԺ
> 
> http://shamshyan.com/hy/article/2015/12/15/72893/


աաա  :LOL:  «ջուր» բառն էլ լինկ է, սեղմում ես վրեն՝ հայտնվում ես dilijanwater.com -ում  :LOL:  Աչքիս գովազդային նպատակ ուներ հոդվածը, Դիլիջանից ահագին փող ա կպցրել երևի:

----------

Chuk (15.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> *Միայն իմանաք, թե ում են վրաերթի ենթարկել* 
> 
> Միայն իմանաք, թե ում են  վրաերթի է ենթարկվել: 
> 
> Մարտի 9-ին ժամը 08:10-ի սահմաններում Գարեգին Նժդեհի փողոցի թիվ 16 հասցեի դիմաց Երևանի բնակիչ, 62-ամյա Կառլեն Մանուչարյանը իր վարած Opel մակնիշի 34 NM 744 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենայով վրաերթի է ենթարկել հետիոտն, Երևանի բնակիչ, 65-ամյա Հրաչյա Հովհաննիսյանին: Վրաերթի ենթարկվածը տեղափոխվել է էրեբունի բժշկական կենտրոն: Ըստ տեղեկությունների Հ. Հովհաննիսյանը աշխատում է «Հայաստանի էլեկտրական ցանցեր» ՓԲԸ-ում` որպես իրավաբան:
> 
> - See more at: http://hartak.am/arm/n-55684#sthash.77desgwA.dpuf


Վերնագիրը մոգոնողին ուղղված հայհոյանքները ողջունվում են:

----------

Bruno (12.03.2016), CactuSoul (14.03.2016), Cassiopeia (12.03.2016), John (12.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (12.03.2016), Աթեիստ (12.03.2016), Լեո (12.03.2016), Նիկեա (23.07.2016), Ռուֆուս (13.03.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վերնագիրը մոգոնողին ուղղված հայհոյանքները ողջունվում են:


Չուկ, էս յոբնուտի կայքերը որտեղի՞ց ես գտնում։ Ֆեյսբուքի՞ց ...

----------


## John

Տևական ժամանակ է զարմանում եմ, որ լուրջ մարդիկ տեղյակ են, թե ինչ է կատարվում անլուրջ լրատվական կայքերում։ Ի նկատի ունեմ, որ կոնկրետ դեպքերից են տեղյակ։ Իմ ընկերներից հինգ հոգի նույնիսկ հետևում են հարթակ․էյեմի ֆեյսբուքյան էջին։
Սրանց ամեն 2րդ-3րդ «լուրը» զավեշտ է



> ՇՏԱԱԱԱԱԱՊ.Սա արդեն լուրջ վտանգ է. ՌԴ մշակույթի նախարարը տեսեք հայերի մասին ինչ սենսացիոն լուսանկար է հրապարակել. - See more at: http://hartak.am/arm/n-55772#sthash.k6H9sKFr.dpuf


Էնքան շտապ է, որ լինկը տեսնելուց հետո 15 վրկ․ ընթացքում չսեղմեք՝ ռդ մշակույթի նախարարը նոր լուսանկար կհրապարակի  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (14.03.2016), Տրիբուն (14.03.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տևական ժամանակ է զարմանում եմ, որ լուրջ մարդիկ տեղյակ են, թե ինչ է կատարվում անլուրջ լրատվական կայքերում։ Ի նկատի ունեմ, որ կոնկրետ դեպքերից են տեղյակ։ Իմ ընկերներից հինգ հոգի նույնիսկ հետևում են հարթակ․էյեմի ֆեյսբուքյան էջին։
> Սրանց ամեն 2րդ-3րդ «լուրը» զավեշտ է
> 
> Էնքան շտապ է, որ լինկը տեսնելուց հետո 15 վրկ․ ընթացքում չսեղմեք՝ ռդ մշակույթի նախարարը նոր լուսանկար կհրապարակի


Տոտալ ռիթարդացիա, դաժե Չուկիտոն ա վարակվել։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, էս յոբնուտի կայքերը որտեղի՞ց ես գտնում։ Ֆեյսբուքի՞ց ...


Ապ, բավական տարածված կայք ա, բա որ հազարից մեկ իմ աչքին ընկնում ա, սենց անննննասուն վերնագրերով, չդնե՞մ, որ մարդիկ իմանան որակը (եթե իհարկե դեռ չգիտեն):

----------

Աթեիստ (15.03.2016), Տրիբուն (15.03.2016)

----------


## Լեո

> *Պուտինին հարց տված գյուղացին պատմել է, որ «ուղիղ գիծը» նախապես ծրագրված սցենարով էր*
> 
> Ուրալցի գյուղացի Վլադիմիր Մելնիչենկոն, որն «ուղիղ գծի» ժամանակ Վլադիմիր Պուտինին հարցրել էր գյուղերում դպրոցների, հիվանդանոցների ու մանկապարտեզների մոտելուտ մեծաքանակ կրճատումների մասին, պատմել է, որ միջոցառումը անցնում էր նախապես ծրագրված սցենարով:
> 
> «Իմ բախտը բերեց, ոչ մի նախադրյալ չկար, որ ինձ թույլ կտան հարց ուղղել նախագահին: Ուղիղ գծից առաջ երկու օր փորձ էին անում: Որոշում, թե ով որտեղ պետք է նստի: Ստուդիայում բարձրախոսներով քայլող աղջիկների մոտ գրանվցած էր, թե ում պետք է նրանք մոտենան: Ես այնտեղ նստած էի որպես դեկորացիա ...Եթե ես չբղավեի՝ «խոսք տվեք գյուղին», հասկանալի է, որ ոչ ոք ինձ խոսափողը չէր մոտեցնի»,- պատմել է Մելնիչենկոն:
> 
> Գյուղացին նաեւ նշել է, որ չնայած ուղիղ գիծը ծրագրված էր, Վլադիմիր Պուտինը երբեմն ինքն էր ընտրում հարցեր վազող տողից՝ անհարմար դրության մեջ դնելով հաղորդավարներին, հայտնում է *66.ru*–ն:
> 
> http://news.am/arm/news/322570.html


Էն, որ ամեն ինչ ծրագրվում ա նախօրոք, դրանում երևի ոչ ոք չի կասկածում, բայց սենց նորություն գրել` հղում անելով վաթսունվեցռու-ին, լրիվ բլթ ա դարձնում նյութը:

----------


## Լեո

Շամշի սայթը չի դադարում զարմացնել   :Wacko: 

Ադոլֆ Հիտլերը մեծ ցնցում է ապրում, երբ իմանում է Գերմանիայի կապիտուլյացիայի մասին

Ինչպիսի՜ բացահայտում…

----------

Աթեիստ (01.05.2016)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Շամշի սայթը չի դադարում զարմացնել  
> 
> Ադոլֆ Հիտլերը մեծ ցնցում է ապրում, երբ իմանում է Գերմանիայի կապիտուլյացիայի մասին
> 
> Ինչպիսի՜ բացահայտում…


Բա վերջի սպոյլերը կարդացի՞ք:  :Jpit: 



> Կապիտուլյացիայի վայր են ժամանել 5-րդ սպայական գումարտակի 3-րդ սպայական վաշտի աշխատակիցները՝ վաշտի հրամանատար Վալտեր Կրյուգերի հետ, աշխատանքները ղեկավարում է Բեռլինի գայի պետը:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.05.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Բացատրություն, թե ինչի ա Յանդեքս Տաքսին եկել Հայաստան  :Blink:   :Mda:   ::}:   :Crazy: 



> Կա անհավանական թվացող վարկած, թե ռուսական ծագում ունեցող տաքսի ծառայության մուտքը եւ դրա դեմ հասարակական բողոքը տեղավորվում են ապրիլյան քառօրյա պատերազմից հետո բարձրացած հակառուսական տրամադրությունների ենթատեքստում: Սա բացատրվում է հետեւյալ կերպ: Շատ տաքսիստներ ամբողջ կյանքում տաքսի չեն վարել, այլ Ռուսաստանում լավ գործի են եղել (արտադրություն, բիզնես), սակայն հանգամանքների բերումով վերադարձել են հայրենիք ու տաքսի են վարում:
> 
> Նրանք մինչեւ ապրիլյան քառօրյա պատերազմը ռուսամետ դիրքորոշում ունեին, գովերգում էին ռուսներին ու Պուտինին, նույնիսկ մեքենայի մեջ ռուսական դրոշակ էին փակցնում, որպեսզի ուղեւորը միանգամից իմանա, թե ով է եղել տաքսիստը նախքան տաքսու ղեկին նստելը: Նրանց կողքին մի քանի րոպե անցկացնող քաղաքացին լցվում էր ռուսների հանդեպ սիրով եւ հասկանում, որ հայերն առանց ռուսների չեն կարող ապրել:
> 
> Ապրիլյան պատերազմի եւ հաջորդող մի քանի օրերի ընթացքում ամեն ինչ փոխվեց: Տաքսիներից չքվեցին ռուսական դրոշակները: Ռուսաստանի հանդեպ սիրալիր ու գովերգող արտահայտությունները փոխարինվեցին հիշոցներով եւ հայհոյանքներով, որովհետեւ բոլորի համար պարզ դարձավ, որ պատերազմը սանձազերծվել է Ռուսաստանի դրդմամբ: Վերջինս զինեց Ադրբեջանին ժամանակակից հարձակողական զենքերով, իսկ հայերին չտվեց խոստացվածը: Այդ պատճառով նրա խղճին մնացին հարյուրից ավելի զոհերն ու 800 հա ամայի տարածքի կորուստը: Եվ տաքսիստները, որոնք ռուսական ազդեցության ամենաժողովրդական գործակալներն էին, տրամագծորեն փոխեցին վերաբերմունքը ռուսների նկատմամբ: Սա մեծ կորուստ էր Ռուսաստանի համար: Եվ վերջինս որոշեց վրեժ լուծել՝ կտրելով իր երբեմնի ազդեցության գործակալների հացը:


Նյութի աղբյուրը ` http://hraparak.am/?p=116727&l=am/

----------

John (11.07.2016), Աթեիստ (11.07.2016), Գաղթական (11.07.2016), Լեո (12.07.2016), Հայկօ (11.07.2016), Նաիրուհի (12.07.2016)

----------


## keyboard

Ոնց որ ankakh hayastan-ի ստատուսներից ըլնի։  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

աղբյուր.
http://operativ.am/?p=181240&l=am




> Բայց մի սարսափելի բան էլ կա մեր դեմոգրաֆիական աճի ինդեքսը չի գերազանցում միջազգային չափորոշիչներով սահմանված նորման, իսկ այդ պարագայում մենք ներքին ռեսուրսներով, որքան էլ շատ փորձենք երեխաներ ունենալ, չենք կարողանա դեմոգրաֆիակական աղետից խուսափել, մեզ հարկավոր են լրացուցիչ ռեսուրսներ, այսինքն' *օրինակ պետք է Սփյուռքից մասսայական' հարյուր հազարների հասնող ներգաղթ կազմակերպել,* որպիսիսզի տասնամյակներ անց Հայաստանում հայեր ապրեն:



տեսնես ո՞նցա պատկերացնում էդ կազմակերպելը )))
էլ չխոսանք, թե մի քանի հազար սիրիահայի համար հարմար տեղ չգտան Հայրենիքում,
հարյուր հազար ֆրանսահայ կամ լոսահայի հետ ի՞նչ են անելու...

----------


## Լեո

> աղբյուր.
> http://operativ.am/?p=181240&l=am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> տեսնես ո՞նցա պատկերացնում էդ կազմակերպելը )))
> էլ չխոսանք, թե մի քանի հազար սիրիահայի համար հարմար տեղ չգտան Հայրենիքում,
> հարյուր հազար ֆրանսահայ կամ լոսահայի հետ ի՞նչ են անելու...


Կազմակերպելը հլը մի կողմ, տեսնես ո՞նց ա ֆայմել... Ակունք իմաստության:

----------

Գաղթական (12.07.2016), Տրիբուն (12.07.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Ես լրջորեն ենթադրում եմ, որ Լրագրի լրագրողները հոդված գրելուց առաջ մարիխուանա են ծխում:



> *Ուշագրավ նշանակում կառավարությունում*
> 
> Երեկ տարածված տեղեկությունները առողջապահության նոր նախարարի մասին կարծես թե հաստատվում են. «Ինգո Արմենիա» ապահովագրական ընկերության գործադիր տնօրեն Լեւոն Ալթունյանը կփոխարինի Արմեն Մուրադյանին: Նա արդեն հարցազրույց է անցել նախագահականում եւ վարչապետի մոտ:
> 
> Ըստ թերթի, նա վարչապետ Կարեն Կարապետյանի մանկության ընկերն է եւ վայելում է նրա վստահությունը:
> 
> Այս նշանակումն ուշագրավ է: Բանն այն է, որ Լեւոն Ալթունյանը մասնագիտությամբ բժիշկ է, անեսթեզիոլոգ: Այսինքն, «նարկոզ տվող», ինչպես ժողովուրդն է ասում, որպեսզի վիրահատություններն անցավ անցնեն:
> Դա ներկայում խիստ ակտուալ է, հաշվի առնելով Հայաստանում ներկայում սկիզբ առած փոփոխությունները: Ցրվել է քրեա-օլիգարխիայի կառավարությունը, սպասվում է սեփականության վերաբաշխում, եւ իշխանությունը ձգտում է այդ գործընթացները հնարավորինս անցավ ու անցնցում անել՝ անցանկալի հետեւանքներից խուսափելու համար:
> 
> Հայաստանը նման է ծանր իրավիճակում գտնվող հիվանդի, եւ իրավիճակը պահանջում է վիրահատական միջամտություն: Անեսթեզիոլոգի ներկայությունը կառավարությունում անհրաժեշտություն է:


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.lragir.am/index/arm/0/country/view/139783

----------

CactuSoul (26.09.2016), John (24.09.2016), Mr. Annoying (24.09.2016), Quyr Qery (24.09.2016), _Հրաչ_ (24.09.2016), Աթեիստ (24.09.2016), Արշակ (24.09.2016), Լեո (24.09.2016), Հայկօ (24.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (24.09.2016), Շինարար (24.09.2016), Տրիբուն (24.09.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Վերնագիր Շամշյանի *սայտից*.



> Արտակարգ դեպք Սուրենավան գյուղում. գայլը կամ գայլերը հոշոտել են 2 զինվոր եղբայրների հորը պատկանող այծերին.


Քֆուրներ վերնագիրը հղացողին, կայքում տեղադրողին, հաստատողին, խմբագրին:

----------

CactuSoul (17.10.2016), Freeman (13.10.2016), John (13.10.2016), Արէա (13.10.2016), Հայկօ (13.10.2016), Տրիբուն (19.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերնագիր Շամշյանի *սայտից*.
> 
> 
> Քֆուրներ վերնագիրը հղացողին, կայքում տեղադրողին, հաստատողին, խմբագրին:


Մարդ չգիտի՝ խնդա, թե լացի  :Jpit:  Ախր հատուկ տաղանդ ա պետք սենց վերնագրեր դնելու համար։

----------


## Լեո

Եվս մի վերնագիր Շամշանի սայտից.



Նրանք փորձում էին դիմադրել, բայց Շամշանը ամեն ինչ բացահայտեց, այ այ այ  :Acute:   :Crazy:

----------

CactuSoul (22.01.2017), Smokie (29.01.2017), Tiger29 (19.01.2017), _Հրաչ_ (19.01.2017), Նիկեա (22.01.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

ՀՀ բանկերի միությունը Հակոբ Անդրեասյանին պարգևատրել է «Տիգրան Մեծ» հուշամեդալով

Ուզում էի հասկանալ, թե ինչ կապ ա ունեցել Տիգրան Մեծը բանկային գործի հետ, որ իրա անունով մեդալ ունի բանկերի միությունը։ Հետո հասկացա, որ խոսքը հուշադրամի մասին ա, որը ԿԲ-ն թողարկում ա կոլեկցիոներների համար։

----------

Chuk (01.02.2017), Mr. Annoying (01.02.2017), Quyr Qery (02.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (01.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ալիևի զոքանչը ՊՆ նախարար )))

----------

CactuSoul (23.02.2017), Chuk (23.02.2017), Անվերնագիր (24.02.2017), Շինարար (23.02.2017), Տրիբուն (23.02.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ալիևի զոքանչը ՊՆ նախարար )))





> Желая помочь азербайджанском президенту в подборе надежных кадров, казахстанские мусульмане выразили готовность подарить ему три новые жены, которым он может доверить самые ответственные посты в государстве.


Ա՜խ  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

John (24.02.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Ընտիր թռոլինգ ա, քեֆս բերեց

----------

Տրիբուն (23.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայաստանի հավաքականը կմրցի աֆրիկյան ստրուկների սերնդի հետ

Ասենք, ինչ կարգի անասուն ա պետք լինել, սենց վերնագիր դնելու համար։

----------

Alphaone (26.02.2017), CactuSoul (27.02.2017), Chuk (28.02.2017), John (27.02.2017), Life (27.02.2017), Lion (27.02.2017), Mr. Annoying (26.02.2017), Rammstein (28.02.2017), _Հրաչ_ (27.02.2017), Աթեիստ (27.02.2017), Անվերնագիր (01.03.2017), Արէա (26.02.2017), Գաղթական (27.02.2017), Լեո (28.02.2017), Ծլնգ (28.02.2017), Հայկօ (27.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (27.02.2017), Նիկեա (26.02.2017), Շինարար (27.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (27.02.2017)

----------


## Լեո

> Հայաստանի հավաքականը կմրցի աֆրիկյան ստրուկների սերնդի հետ
> 
> Ասենք, ինչ կարգի անասուն ա պետք լինել, սենց վերնագիր դնելու համար։


Բա գուգլից տվյալների քոռեքոռ copypaste-ը: 
քմ²-ին ո՞րն ա  :Blink: 




> Պետության տարածքը 261 *քմ²*, բնակչությունը՝ 49 898:

----------

Chuk (28.02.2017), Rammstein (28.02.2017), Տրիբուն (28.02.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բա գուգլից տվյալների քոռեքոռ copypaste-ը: 
> քմ²-ին ո՞րն ա


քմ²-ն նույն կմ²-ն ա, ուղղակի հոդված նկարողնը էն բեսամթ զարգացածներից ա, էն որ պոկեմոնին փաքըմըն են ասում:

----------

Chuk (28.02.2017), Rammstein (28.02.2017), Արէա (28.02.2017), Լեո (28.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (01.03.2017), Տրիբուն (28.02.2017)

----------


## Լեո

> քմ²-ն նույն կմ²-ն ա, ուղղակի հոդված նկարողնը էն բեսամթ զարգացածներից ա, էն որ պոկեմոնին փաքըմըն են ասում:


Էդ էլ կա, բայց ես ավելի հակված եմ էն տարբերակին, որ քմ-ն «բացել» են պարզապես որպես քառակուսի-մետր՝ առանց ուղեղներն աշխատացնելու, թե էդ ինչ չափման միավոր ա: Ուղղակի Ակցեռնի գովազդներից ծանոթ ա եղել հնչողությունը, տենց էլ գրել են:

----------

Տրիբուն (28.02.2017)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

շամշյան․ցօմ-ից

«Խորհրդավոր դեպք Երևանում. ճիվաղը ավտոմեքենան տանիքից գցելուց հետո «Սասնա էպոսի» «բոզ նապաստակի» նման դիմել է փախուստի. ՖՈՏՈՌԵՊՈՐՏԱԺ, ՏԵՍԱՆՅՈՒԹ»

Մեջբերում էս «լուրից»․



> Ֆոտոլրագրողը հայտնում է, որ ավտոմեքենան ոչ թե վարորդի մեղքով է այդ վիճակում հայտնվել, այլ գիշերը ինչ-որ մեկը Mercedes մակնիշի ավտոմեքենայով գտնվել է նշված վայրում, ուժեղ երաժշտություն միացրել իր մեքենայում, որից հետո *թուրքի հոգեբանությամբ* ավտոմեքենան առաջ է հրել և դիտմամբ ավտոտնակի տանիքից ցած նետել, ինչի հետևանքով էլ ավտոմեքենան հայտնվել է նման դիրքում։

----------

CactuSoul (20.03.2017), Chuk (20.03.2017), insider (19.03.2017), _Հրաչ_ (23.03.2017), Աթեիստ (18.03.2017)

----------


## IVI Art

Բարև ձեզ: Ներեցեք, եթե սխալ թեմայում եմ գրում... Համենայն դեպս, արդեն քանիերորդ օրն է, ինձ, որպես գրաֆիկական դիզայնով փոքրիշատե զբաղվող մեկին, մի հարց է մտատանջում: 

http://www.ilur.am/them/ilur/img/new...6305,8265.jpeg

 (Ալարեցի ինքս նկարել, համացանցից գտա մի նկար, ինչևէ....ուղղակի ցույց տալու համար)

Ի սեր աստծո, ինչ է նշանակում այն դեղին, տգեղ բիծը? Ինչ է այն խորհրդանշում? Կներեք անկատար հայերենիս համար... վալիկով թե վրձնով անփույթ ներկված մի հատված ուղղակի? Որ ինչ? Դիզայների չհաջողած կրեատիվ հիմարությունն է խորհրդանշում? Ամեն օր ամենուր տեսնում եմ այդ բաններները ու չեմ հասկանում... դեղին... որ ինչ? Դիզայնի էլեմենտ? Այսքան անհամահունչ? Քաղաքական պաստառները մի քիչ լուրջ ու զուսպ պիտի լինեն ինձ թվում է... Լավ, գոնե սիմվոլիկ տարրեր պիտի լինեն... Կներեք, ուղղակի ԱՄԵՆ աստծո օր այս տեսարանը ինձ նյարդայնացնում է...

----------

Chuk (31.03.2017), Lion (31.03.2017), Աթեիստ (31.03.2017), Արէա (31.03.2017), Տրիբուն (31.03.2017)

----------


## Արէա

«Անմոռուկ սթայլ» ա կոչվում ուղղությունը, Հայաստանում ծաղկման գագաթնակետում ա։

----------

Chuk (31.03.2017), Աթեիստ (31.03.2017), Տրիբուն (31.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Բարև ձեզ: Ներեցեք, եթե սխալ թեմայում եմ գրում... Համենայն դեպս, արդեն քանիերորդ օրն է, ինձ, որպես գրաֆիկական դիզայնով փոքրիշատե զբաղվող մեկին, մի հարց է մտատանջում: 
> 
> http://www.ilur.am/them/ilur/img/new...6305,8265.jpeg
> 
>  (Ալարեցի ինքս նկարել, համացանցից գտա մի նկար, ինչևէ....ուղղակի ցույց տալու համար)
> 
> Ի սեր աստծո, ինչ է նշանակում այն դեղին, տգեղ բիծը? Ինչ է այն խորհրդանշում? Կներեք անկատար հայերենիս համար... վալիկով թե վրձնով անփույթ ներկված մի հատված ուղղակի? Որ ինչ? Դիզայների չհաջողած կրեատիվ հիմարությունն է խորհրդանշում? Ամեն օր ամենուր տեսնում եմ այդ բաններները ու չեմ հասկանում... դեղին... որ ինչ? Դիզայնի էլեմենտ? Այսքան անհամահունչ? Քաղաքական պաստառները մի քիչ լուրջ ու զուսպ պիտի լինեն ինձ թվում է... Լավ, գոնե սիմվոլիկ տարրեր պիտի լինեն... Կներեք, ուղղակի ԱՄԵՆ աստծո օր այս տեսարանը ինձ նյարդայնացնում է...


Միշտ շշմել եմ, թե ոնց կարող են էդքան փող ծախսել ու էդքան անննասուն բաներ ստանալ: 
Սրա դիզայները ընդամենը երկու խնդիր է փորձել լուծել. նախ բիծը զուտ դեղին չի, այլ նարջնագույն ու կապույտի խառնուրդ: Խնդիրն եղել է եռագույնի գույներն օգտագործելը: Դիզայները նաև մի տեղ կարդացած է եղել, որ դեպի աջ վերև գնացող գրաֆիկը աճի, դինամիկայի նշան է և տուպը փորձել է էդ հնարքն օգտագործել՝ «առաջընթացը» պատկերելու համար: Թե ինչի վրժնի հետքով, չի էլ մտածել: Բայց քանի որ լավ դիզայներ չի, վրձնի էֆֆեկտ չի ստացել, օգտագործելով որևէ վեկտորական ծրագրի արհեստական վրձնի հարվածը:

----------

IVI Art (01.04.2017), Մուշու (05.04.2017), Տրիբուն (01.04.2017)

----------


## Լեո

> Բարև ձեզ: Ներեցեք, եթե սխալ թեմայում եմ գրում... Համենայն դեպս, արդեն քանիերորդ օրն է, ինձ, որպես գրաֆիկական դիզայնով փոքրիշատե զբաղվող մեկին, մի հարց է մտատանջում: 
> 
> http://www.ilur.am/them/ilur/img/new...6305,8265.jpeg
> 
>  (Ալարեցի ինքս նկարել, համացանցից գտա մի նկար, ինչևէ....ուղղակի ցույց տալու համար)
> 
> Ի սեր աստծո, ինչ է նշանակում այն դեղին, տգեղ բիծը? Ինչ է այն խորհրդանշում? Կներեք անկատար հայերենիս համար... վալիկով թե վրձնով անփույթ ներկված մի հատված ուղղակի? Որ ինչ? Դիզայների չհաջողած կրեատիվ հիմարությունն է խորհրդանշում? Ամեն օր ամենուր տեսնում եմ այդ բաններները ու չեմ հասկանում... դեղին... որ ինչ? Դիզայնի էլեմենտ? Այսքան անհամահունչ? Քաղաքական պաստառները մի քիչ լուրջ ու զուսպ պիտի լինեն ինձ թվում է... Լավ, գոնե սիմվոլիկ տարրեր պիտի լինեն... Կներեք, ուղղակի ԱՄԵՆ աստծո օր այս տեսարանը ինձ նյարդայնացնում է...




Այն դեղնավուն բիծը նույն խորունկ իմաստն ունի, ինչ այսպես կոչված բրեդի լոգոյի դեղին պուտերը:

----------

IVI Art (04.04.2017)

----------


## IVI Art

> Այն դեղնավուն բիծը նույն խորունկ իմաստն ունի, ինչ այսպես կոչված բրեդի լոգոյի դեղին պուտերը:


Վայ, հո բթամիտ չեմ, հասկանում եմ!!!  Ես նկատի ունեի այլ բան...դիզայնի առումով մի քիչ անգրագետ պլակատ էր ստացվել իրենց մոտ: Մոլորության մեջ էր գցում օրինակ ինձ, որպես դիտողի: 
Կարելի էր անել օրինակ այսպես`

----------


## Chuk

Լավ հիշացրիր, արդեն 11 ա  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (05.04.2017), Մուշու (05.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Ընդհանուր տխուր պատմություն ա էս հոդվածում (http://hraparak.am/?p=142780&l=am%2F), ու կարող ա վատ նախադեպ ա, եթե իհարկե մոր կողմը ճիշտ է ներկայացրել իրավիճակը, բայց սպանում է վերջաբանը, պարզվում է լրագրողը փորձել է կապվել դատավորի հետ, որպեսզի հարցնի...




> Դատավորին ուզում էինք մի քանի հարց ուղղել, այդ թվում՝ պարզել, *թե արդյոք նա հավատո՞ւմ է Աստծուն*։

----------

CactuSoul (18.04.2017), Ruby Rue (10.04.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Apple-ը հինգերորդ տեղն Է իջել նոթբուքների լավագույն բրենդների վարկանիշում




> ․․․․Laptop Magazine-ում նշում են այն միավորների քանակի նվազումը, որոնք Apple-ի լեփթոփներն ստացել են գնահատման արդյունքում, այդ թվում՝ նրա արտադրանքի թանկության և արտաքին *նավահանգիստների* բացակայության պատճառով:․․․․


 :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (18.04.2017), Chuk (12.04.2017), Lílium (16.05.2017), Moonwalker (23.07.2017), Rammstein (12.04.2017), Ruby Rue (12.04.2017), _Հրաչ_ (12.04.2017), Աթեիստ (12.04.2017), Հայկօ (12.04.2017), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս Երկիր Մեդիայով նոր իրանց առավոտվա հաղորդումն ա, ոնց որ Բարև Երկիր ա կոչվում, ու հաղորդման ընթացքում նենց յանի գիտահանրամատչելի կարճ հոլովակներ են լինում։ Նոր մի հատը անքնության / ինսոմնիայի մասին էր։ Էս հաղորդավար աղջիկը իրանից դավոլնի, յանի գրագետ բացատրում ա անքնության բացասական հետևանքների մասին ու ․․․ ինսոմ*ա*նիա, ինսոմանիա, ինսոմանիա ․․․ մեկ ասեցի, երևի պատահակն էր, բայց դե չէ, երկրորդը, երրորդը, հինգերորդը, չդիմացա, տելեվիզորին․ «ախչի, ինսոմանիա չի, ինսոմնիայա»:

----------

CactuSoul (18.04.2017), Chuk (12.04.2017), Lílium (16.05.2017), Աթեիստ (12.04.2017), Լեո (12.04.2017), Ռուֆուս (12.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Նավահանգիստը դզեց  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Էս Երկիր Մեդիայով նոր իրանց առավոտվա հաղորդումն ա, ոնց որ Բարև Երկիր ա կոչվում, ու հաղորդման ընթացքում նենց յանի գիտահանրամատչելի կարճ հոլովակներ են լինում։ Նոր մի հատը անքնության / ինսոմնիայի մասին էր։ Էս հաղորդավար աղջիկը իրանից դավոլնի, յանի գրագետ բացատրում ա անքնության բացասական հետևանքների մասին ու ․․․ ինսոմ*ա*նիա, ինսոմանիա, ինսոմանիա ․․․ մեկ ասեցի, երևի պատահակն էր, բայց դե չէ, երկրորդը, երրորդը, հինգերորդը, չդիմացա, տելեվիզորին․ «ախչի, ինսոմանիա չի, ինսոմնիայա»:


Սենց դեպքերի համար ցանկալի ա թեթև, փափուկ (էկրանը շատ չվնասելու համար) տապչկա ունենալ ձեռքի տակ , ահագին օգնում ա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նավահանգիտդ տեղը դնեմ, կամ ավելի լավ ա նավահանգստումդ խարսխեմ

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------

CactuSoul (18.04.2017), Chuk (12.04.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս Երկիր Մեդիայով նոր իրանց առավոտվա հաղորդումն ա, ոնց որ Բարև Երկիր ա կոչվում, ու հաղորդման ընթացքում նենց յանի գիտահանրամատչելի կարճ հոլովակներ են լինում։ Նոր մի հատը անքնության / ինսոմնիայի մասին էր։ Էս հաղորդավար աղջիկը իրանից դավոլնի, յանի գրագետ բացատրում ա անքնության բացասական հետևանքների մասին ու ․․․ *ինսոմանիա*, ինսոմանիա, ինսոմանիա ․․․ մեկ ասեցի, երևի պատահակն էր, բայց դե չէ, երկրորդը, երրորդը, հինգերորդը, չդիմացա, տելեվիզորին․ «ախչի, ինսոմանիա չի, ինսոմնիայա»:


Էհ, Տրիբուն ջան, հետո էլ ասում ես Բանտու գիտես, էլ եսիմ Տաու-կիտաերեն...

*ին-սո-մա-նի-ա*. բարդ բառ, որը բաղկացած է պրոտո-բանտուերենից հիմք առնող զուլուերեն inso՝ երիկամ, և հին-հունական mania (μανία)՝ մոլուցք, բառերից։ Նշանակում է երիկամային սուր անբավարարության հետևանքով մոլուցքային վիճակ (psychosis associated with renal disease), որը կարող է բերել քրոնիկական անհանգստության (chronic anxiety), ինչն էլ իր հերթին հաճախ խանգարում է մարդու բնական ցիրկադիան ռիթմը՝ նպաստելով ինսոմնիային (in-somnus` ոչ-քուն)։

Դե հիմա փորձեք մոռանալ թե զուլուերեն երիկամը ոնց կլինի  :LOL:

----------

Sky (13.04.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

21-ամյա երևանցին անչափահաս աղջկա նկատմամբ մատով սեքսուալ գործողություններ է կատարել ու «հասցրել օրգազմի»

Էս էլ  արդեն որերորդ անգամն ա, էս առաջին.ամ-ով էս կարգի նորությունների եմ հանդիպում, պրիտոմ բոլդ արած ու կարմիրով, որպես փիս կարևոր նորություն։ Էս նորմա՞լ ա:

----------


## Նիկեա

էս, լեզուս էլ չի պտտվում ասեմ, հոդվածի ողբերգական երևէջներով կետադրությունը բացում ա, նենց համահունչ ա բովանդակության հետ  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (20.05.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

83-ԱՄՅԱ ԲՐԻՏԱՆՈՒՀԻՆ ՄՈԼՈՐՎԵԼ Է ԲԺՇԿԻ ԳՆԱԼՈՒ ՃԱՆԱՊԱՐՀԻՆ ԵՒ ՀԱՅՏՆՎԵԼ Է ՇՈՏԼԱՆԴԻԱՅՈՒՄ
http://mobile.tert.am/am/news/2017/0...granny/2378333

----------

Mr. Annoying (21.05.2017), Գաղթական (20.05.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> 83-ԱՄՅԱ ԲՐԻՏԱՆՈՒՀԻՆ ՄՈԼՈՐՎԵԼ Է ԲԺՇԿԻ ԳՆԱԼՈՒ ՃԱՆԱՊԱՐՀԻՆ ԵՒ ՀԱՅՏՆՎԵԼ Է ՇՈՏԼԱՆԴԻԱՅՈՒՄ
> http://mobile.tert.am/am/news/2017/0...granny/2378333


ամեն ինչից բացի 8ժ 120կմ/ժ-անոց մայրուղիով քշելա՝ ընդհանուր առմամբ անցնելով 480կմ..
սենց տատիների երեսիցա, որ վարորդներին ինֆարկտա խփում


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk

----------

John (21.05.2017), Տրիբուն (21.05.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

Բոշայությանը պետք է վերջ տալ

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս Թերթը յանի նորմալ լրատվամիջոց էր։  :Bad: 



Ու ի՞նչ կապ ունի նկարը էս լուրի ու Կատալոնիայի հետ։ Լավ մի հատ կեսշունչ խմբագիր չունե՞ն արա սրանք, որ գոնե ապուշ սխալներ թույլ չտան։ Հայաստանում մասայական դեգրադացիայա, հորս արև։ Գնալով ոռիյանում ա ամեն ինչը։ Տենաս մինչև ու՞ր:

----------


## Ա-Է

չիդեմ կուրսի եք․ հին պահա ու տենց նորությունների հետ քիչ կապ ունի, բայց հիանալիա ու զվարճալի, հայկական հանճարեղ պիառ կամ չիդեմ ովա ընդե գրքերի աբլոժկեքը սարքում․ երեսշատությունը, չիստո հալալա տղեքին աշխատում են, տուն են պահում։
http://haygirq.am/wp-content/uploads...thumb.php_.jpg
http://www.candance.ru/photo/rock/ro...1007031233.jpg

զուտ slayer-ի ալբոմի նկարը ցրինք տղեքով ահահահահհահադեոկլսկԱԱհահաՀհա։
Ենոքի աթոռը գրքի աբլոժկեն ըլնելույա էսի։ https://img.discogs.com/ZMraBxxxnbfa...-3166.jpeg.jpg

----------

Progart (07.08.2017), Rammstein (07.08.2017)

----------


## Լեո

Էն որ «պասերով, պասերով» տփել են, էդ հասկացանք, բայց Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանի նկարն էստեղ ի՞նչ կապ ունի  :Blink:   :Lol2: 



http://shamshyan.com/hy/article/2017/09/20/1077806/

----------

ARMbrain (21.09.2017), CactuSoul (28.09.2017), Chuk (21.09.2017), Rammstein (21.09.2017), Աթեիստ (20.09.2017), Հայկօ (20.09.2017), Տրիբուն (20.09.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պերուի հավաքականը նվաճեց ԱԱ-2018-ի ուղեգիր 




> Այսպիսով, ԱԱ-2018-ի խմբային փուլի բոլոր մասնակիցներն արդեն հայտնի են: Նրանք են՝ Բրազիլիան, Իրանը, Ավստարլիան, Ճապոնիան, Մեքսիկան, Բելգիան, Դանիան Հարավային Կորեան, Սաուդյան Արաբիան,Գերմանիան, Անգլիան, Իսպանիան, Նիգերիան, Կոստա-Ռիկան, Եգիպտոսը, Լեհաստանը, Իսլանդիան, Սերբիան, Ֆրանսիան, Պորտուգալիան, Պանաման, Ուրուգվայը, Կոլումբիան, Արգենտինան, Սենեգալը, Մարրոկոն, Թունիսը, Շվեյցարիան և Շվեդիան:


Տենաս ի՞նչ տրամաբանությամբ ա գրված երկրների հերթականությունը. այբենակա՞ն, աշխարհագրակա՞ն, ուղեից-թու՞յլ ... Որ հատուկ փորձես սենց ռանդոմլի իրար հետևից շարել երկրները, չես կարանա։

----------

Mr. Annoying (16.11.2017), Գաղթական (16.11.2017), Ներսես_AM (16.11.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պերուի հավաքականը նվաճեց ԱԱ-2018-ի ուղեգիր 
> 
> 
> 
> Տենաս ի՞նչ տրամաբանությամբ ա գրված երկրների հերթականությունը. այբենակա՞ն, աշխարհագրակա՞ն, ուղեից-թու՞յլ ... Որ հատուկ փորձես սենց ռանդոմլի իրար հետևից շարել երկրները, չես կարանա։


Այբբենական հերթականությամբ շարել են, հետո ռանդոմիզացրել  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պուտինը շնորհավորել է Էրդողանին Ամանորի և Սուրբ Ծննդի կապակցությամբ
http://www.tert.am/am/news/2017/12/3...-putin/2578626

----------

Գաղթական (30.12.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Պուտինը շնորհավորել է Էրդողանին Ամանորի և Սուրբ Ծննդի կապակցությամբ
> http://www.tert.am/am/news/2017/12/3...-putin/2578626


Էն, որ Պուծինը մահմեդական երկրի նախագահի Սուրբ Ծնունդնա շնորհավորում, էդ իհարկե ցնցողա, բայց մեր հայերի համարա ահագին ամոթալի, որ սենց նուրբ հարցերը խեղաթյուրված են հասարակությանը ներկայացնում:

իբր թե.




> Սակայն անցյալ տարվա ամռան սկզբին Թուրքիայի նախագահ Ռեջեփ Թայիփ Էրդողանը ներողություն է խնդրել ռուսական իշխանություններից կատարվածի համար, ինչին հաջորդել են երկու երկրների հարաբերությունների վերականգնման աշխատանքները։

----------


## Գաղթական

ՈՒրեմն Կոպենհագենից՝ Նոր Տարվա գիշերը, շուրջ 40տ բեսամբ հարբած մի քաղաքացի տաքսի ա բռնել ու պատվիրել դեպի Օսլո:
Օսլո հասնելով էլ՝ առանց վճարելու իրան գցելա տուն ու անջատվել:

Ոստիկանները մի կերպ են արթնացրել ու լուսավորել, որ անցած 600կմ-ի համար հետո 1860€-ի հաշիվա ստանալու:

----------

Cassiopeia (08.01.2018), John (09.01.2018), Mr. Annoying (04.02.2018), Նիկեա (11.01.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գայլերի ոհմակի հարձակման հետևանքով ստացած վերքերից այծյամը սատկել է

Հայաստանում գայլերին արգելե՞լ են որս անել։   :LOL:

----------

Rammstein (14.02.2018), Smokie (15.02.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (31.01.2018), Անվերնագիր (31.01.2018), Արշակ (02.02.2018), Ռուֆուս (31.01.2018), Վիշապ (01.02.2018)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Գայլերի ոհմակի հարձակման հետևանքով ստացած վերքերից այծյամը սատկել է
> 
> Հայաստանում գայլերին արգելե՞լ են որս անել։


Էհ, Տրիբուն ջան, ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի վատ ա։

Բնութնախ**-ի կոմպետենտության մասին գաղափար կազմելու համար մենակ էս մի հատիկ հոդվածը բավարար ա։ Արդեն զգուշացվել են ու բնության հատուկ պահպանվող տարածքների աշխատողները հավանաբար թրեյնինգ են անցնելու, որ գոնե իմանան թե պահպանվող տարածքն ինչի համար ա ու իրենք ինչ գործ պիտի անեն։

----------


## Վիշապ

Տեսնես գայլերի նկատմամբ հետախուզում հայտարարվել ա՞… Այ սենց ա միշտ, գայլերը ազատության մեջ անպատիժ քարշ են գալիս ու հոշոտում եվրոպական այծյամներին, անարխիա…

----------


## Հայկօ

> Գայլերի ոհմակի հարձակման հետևանքով ստացած վերքերից այծյամը սատկել է
> 
> Հայաստանում գայլերին արգելե՞լ են որս անել։


Բա որ Շամշյանը սրան անդրադառնար.

Խոշոր և ողբերգական պատահար Շիկահողում. Ղազախստանից ներխուժած քրեական հեղինակություն «Ցախի գայլը», ով ԱԺ նախկին պատգամավոր «Ճուճուլ Մխոյի» սանիկն է, դանակահարել և առանձնակի դաժանությամբ կերել է անչափահաս այծյամի. ճիվաղին դեռ չեն հայտնաբերել. ՖՈՏՈՌԵՊՈՐՏԱԺ, ՏԵՍԱՆՅՈՒԹ

----------

boooooooom (05.02.2018), CactuSoul (01.02.2018), Jarre (02.02.2018), Rammstein (14.02.2018), Smokie (15.02.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (01.02.2018), _Հրաչ_ (01.02.2018), Վիշապ (01.02.2018), Տրիբուն (01.02.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էն ո՞վ էր է ասում բերեք ազատագրված տարածքները հետ տանք, որ լավ ախպրտիք դառնանք հարևանների հետ...


Ильхам Алиев: Возвращение Иревана - наша политическая и стратегическая цель




> Азербайджанцы должны постепенно приближаться к своей стратегической цели по возращению в свою историческую землю — в Иреван, заявил в четверг президент Ильхам Алиев на VI Съезде правящей партии «Йени Азербайджан», сообщает Minval.az.
> 
> «Иреван является нашей исторической землей, и мы азербайджанцы должны вернуться на эти земли. Это наша политическая и стратегическая цель, и мы должны к ней постепенно приближаться»,- заявил азербайджанский лидер.
> 
> «Хочу отметить, что мы не должны забывать о своих исторических землях. В дальнейшем это должно быть одним из направлений нашей деятельности. Наши исторические земли — Иреванское ханство, Зенгезур, Гейче, об этом должно знать как наше молодое поколение, так и весь мир. Я рад, что в связи с этим вопросом – в связи с историей наших исконных земель сегодня создаются ценные научные работы, снимаются фильмы, организуются выставки. В предстоящие годы мы должны проявлять еще большую активность в этом направлении, а также организовывать выставки и презентации в разных уголках мира»,- подчеркнул он.

----------

Gayl (08.02.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Չուկը :LOL: 
Մոռացել ենք, որ թուրքիայի կառավարությունն եկել էր Հայաստան ու առաջարկում էր Մեղրին փոխանակել Արարատ լեռան և Անի քաղաքի հետ։
Մեր ամբողջ սխալն էն ա, որ պաշտպանողական դիրք ենք բռնել, պիտի ազատագրելով առաջ գնանք, քր մրմռալով աղաչեն, պաղատեն մի կտոր հող թողնենք։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մոռացել ենք, որ թուրքիայի կառավարությունն եկել էր Հայաստան ու առաջարկում էր Մեղրին փոխանակել Արարատ լեռան և Անի քաղաքի հետ։


Սենց բան էլա եղե՞լ

----------


## Gayl

> Սենց բան էլա եղե՞լ


Վույ աման։ճճճ բա դրին քննարկեցին Դեմիրճյանն ու Վազգենը դեմ եղան, իսկ Քոչարյանը կողմ։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Վույ աման։ճճճ բա դրին քննարկեցին Դեմիրճյանն ու Վազգենը դեմ եղան, իսկ Քոչարյանը կողմ։


Մանուչարյանը ինչ-որ լղոզված ակնարկներա անում դրա մասին՝ չգիտես ումից ու որտեղ լսած...

ANIARC-ի նյութն ավելի հետաքրքիրա ու դրանում Արարատ ու Անի չկա:

----------


## Gayl

> Մանուչարյանը ինչ-որ լղոզված ակնարկներա անում դրա մասին՝ չգիտես ումից ու որտեղ լսած...
> 
> ANIARC-ի նյութն ավելի հետաքրքիրա ու դրանում Արարատ ու Անի չկա:


Մանուչարյանն ամեն դեպքում լուրջ կապեր ունեցել է ու կարելի է հավատալ։ Ճիշտը ոչ ընդդիմությունից կլսես ու ոչ էլ իշխանությունից, երկու կողմն էլ լիքը թաքցնելու բաներ ունեն։
Էդ փասթաթուղթը 2008 ից Լևոնի ձեռն ա, հա էդ անհերքելի փաստ ա։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էն ո՞վ էր է ասում բերեք ազատագրված տարածքները հետ տանք, որ լավ ախպրտիք դառնանք հարևանների հետ...
> 
> 
> Ильхам Алиев: Возвращение Иревана - наша политическая и стратегическая цель


Սա լրաբլթ չի, այլ լուրջ իրականություն է, որի հետ պետք է հաշվի նստել: Lրաբլթ ու բուլշիթ են մնացած խոսակցությունները «խաղաղ կարգավորման» ու «բանակցությունների» վերաբերյալ:

----------

Գաղթական (08.02.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մանուչարյանն ամեն դեպքում լուրջ կապեր ունեցել է ու կարելի է հավատալ։ Ճիշտը ոչ ընդդիմությունից կլսես ու ոչ էլ իշխանությունից, երկու կողմն էլ լիքը թաքցնելու բաներ ունեն։
> Էդ փասթաթուղթը 2008 ից Լևոնի ձեռն ա, հա էդ անհերքելի փաստ ա։


Մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս, թե հայերն ու ազերիները բանակցում էին Մեղրին Արցախի որոշ շրջանների հետ փոխելու հարցը, մեկ էլ թուրքերն են կողից խառնվել, թե՝ փոխեք-փոխեք, փոխեք՝ մենք էլ մեր կողմից ձեզ Արարատն ու Անին կտանք քիչ չի, Ցեղասպանությունն էլ վրից կճանաչենք...

Մի բան էն չի ասում:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սա լրաբլթ չի, այլ լուրջ իրականություն է, որի հետ պետք է հաշվի նստել: Lրաբլթ ու բուլշիթ են մնացած խոսակցությունները «խաղաղ կարգավորման» ու «բանակցությունների» վերաբերյալ:


Քաղբլթ ա )))

ՈՒ ամենամեծ աբսուրդն էն չի, որ ինչ-որ երկրի ղեկավար արդեն էնքան շատա հայտարարել հարևան երկրի վրա հարձակվելու իր ծրագրերի մասին, որ բոլորի համար սա արդեն սովորական բան է դարձել:

Ամենամեծ աբսուրդն էնա, որ մենք լուրջ դեմքով ինքներս մեր մեջ ենք փնտրում խաղաղությանը խանգարող հանգամանքներ ու քննարկում ենք բա ի՞նչ տանք, որ ախորժակները փակվի..

----------


## Gayl

> Մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս, թե հայերն ու ազերիները բանակցում էին Մեղրին Արցախի որոշ շրջանների հետ փոխելու հարցը, մեկ էլ թուրքերն են կողից խառնվել, թե՝ փոխեք-փոխեք, փոխեք՝ մենք էլ մեր կողմից ձեզ Արարատն ու Անին կտանք քիչ չի, Ցեղասպանությունն էլ վրից կճանաչենք...
> 
> Մի բան էն չի ասում:


Կարծեմ փաստաթուղթը 99-ին ա կազմվել, թուրքերի առաջարկն էլ էդ թվին եղել ու չես կարող ասել ով ա սկզբից առաջարկ արել։ Եթե անգամ քո ասածով թուրքիան կեսից եկել ասելա սպասեք, սպասեք...ապա նույնպես հավատալու ա, որովհեև թուրքերը ազերիների պապաներն են ու ոնց ասեն էդպես ա։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կարծեմ փաստաթուղթը 99-ին ա կազմվել, թուրքերի առաջարկն էլ էդ թվին եղել ու չես կարող ասել ով ա սկզբից առաջարկ արել։ Եթե անգամ քո ասածով թուրքիան կեսից եկել ասելա սպասեք, սպասեք...ապա նույնպես հավատալու ա, որովհեև թուրքերը ազերիների պապաներն են ու ոնց ասեն էդպես ա։


Ես չեմ ասում եղբայր, Մանուչարյաննա ասում.




> Խնդրի քննարկմանը, բանակցություններին հետագայում, ինչ-որ մի պահից միացել են նաև Թուրքիայի հատուկ ծառայությունների ներկայացուցիչները, որոնք հայտնել են, որ եթե Հայաստանը համաձայնություն տա այդ տարբերակին, Թուրքիան կճանաչի Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը, և որպես փոխհատուցում, Հայաստանին կվերադարձնի Մասիս սարը և Անին: Այսինքն` քանի որ դժվար գործարք պետք է լիներ, այն իրականություն դարձնելու համար կշիռն ավելացրել են:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես չեմ ասում եղբայր, Մանուչարյաննա ասում.


Ես չեմ էլ հերքել, ամեն դեպքում կեղտոտ խաղեր են ու էնքան էլ բանբասանքներ չեն։ Ոմանք լռում են վախից, ոմանք էլ գիտեն ու ապացույց չունեն։

----------


## Վահիկ

ես միանշանակ համաձայն եմ

----------


## Գաղթական

Թուրքիայում ձերբակալված ավանակները ստորագրությամբ ազատ են արձակվել

----------

CactuSoul (23.02.2018), Gayl (23.02.2018), Jarre (09.03.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Թուրքիայում ձերբակալված ավանակները ստորագրությամբ ազատ են արձակվել


Ոնց էլ չլինի 3-5 տարի կտան դրանց :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (23.02.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Азербайджанское государство зародилось в 612 до н.э.




> Армяне говорят, что Азербайджан никогда не существовал как независимое государство, был провинцией в составе Персидской империи. Однако в моей книге доказано, что в 612 году до н.э., когда Азербайджан образовался как независимое государство «Адорбайган», в истории не было и упоминания об армянах. Спустя 90 лет после образования государства под названием Азербайджан в персидских источниках дается упоминание об Армении как о провинции в составе Персидской империи. То, в чем они упрекают нас, касается их самих. В этой книге доказано, что Азербайджан – самое древнее государство на Кавказе.

----------

CactuSoul (22.05.2018), _Հրաչ_ (19.05.2018)

----------


## Alphaone

> Азербайджанское государство зародилось в 612 до н.э.


ես գիտեի աշխարհում ամենահինն ա, սխալ տվյալներ են, փաստորեն

----------

Գաղթական (20.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> ես գիտեի աշխարհում ամենահինն ա, սխալ տվյալներ են, փաստորեն


Բացի դա սույն պճղակավորը փաստորեն ընդունումա, որ էն ժամանակներում էնտեղ Հայաստանա եղել՝ թեկուզ և Իրանի կազմում:

Իսկ իր ախոռակիցներն ասում էին, թե նորագույն պատմության ընթացքումա Հայաստան հայտնվել ))

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պուտինը շատ ա փոխվել էս վերջերս

----------

CactuSoul (06.06.2018), _Հրաչ_ (05.06.2018), Արշակ (05.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Նիկոլի թվին սենց բաներ են լինում.
*
Արտակարգ դեպք մարզերից մեկում. ՂազարոսԱղայանը դիմել է ոստիկանություն և հայտնել. «Խաչատուր Աբովյանը կարտոֆիլի սերմացուն տարել և 1 մլն դրամը չի վճարել». ոստիկանությունը որոնում է Խ. Աբովյանին*

----------

CactuSoul (07.06.2018), Progart (07.11.2018), Smokie (19.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նիկոլի թվին սենց բաներ են լինում.
> *
> Արտակարգ դեպք մարզերից մեկում. ՂազարոսԱղայանը դիմել է ոստիկանություն և հայտնել. «Խաչատուր Աբովյանը կարտոֆիլի սերմացուն տարել և 1 մլն դրամը չի վճարել». ոստիկանությունը որոնում է Խ. Աբովյանին*


Այս մասին մեզ հայտնեց մարզի դատախազ Ալեքսանդ Մովսիսյանի մամուլի խոսնակ Հավհաննես Թումանյանը։

----------

Progart (07.11.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Լրաբլթ չի, ավելի վատ բան ա, բայց ավելի հարմար թեմա չգտա։




> Հունիսի 23-ին, ժամը 19:36-ին «911» ծառայությանն ահազանգ է ստացվել, որ Ա. Սպենդարյանի անվան օպերայի և բալետի ազգային ակադեմիական թատրոնի շենքից ծուխ է նկատվում. անհրաժեշտ է օգնություն:
> 
> Դեպքի վայր են մեկնել ՀՀ ԱԻՆ ՓԾ հրշեջ-փրկարարական ջոկատից վեց մարտական հաշվարկ և Ճգնաժամային կառավարման ազգային կենտրոնի արտակարգ իրավիճակների արձագանքման խումբը: 
> 
> Պարզվել է, որ շենքի նկուղային հարկում գործող Օպերա ակումբի խոհանոցից դուրս եկող խորովածի ծուխը թողել է հրդեհի տպավորություն:

----------

CactuSoul (03.07.2018), Cassiopeia (23.06.2018), Life (23.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.06.2018), Progart (07.11.2018), _Հրաչ_ (24.06.2018), Գաղթական (23.06.2018)

----------


## Լեո

Լոռու մարզի ոստիկանները կանեփի ծխի տակ իրենց զգում են 7-րդ երկնքում

shunshan.com

----------

Chuk (18.08.2018)

----------


## Լեո

Երևանի Ոստիկանության քրեական հետախույզներն ապացուցեցին, թե ում օրն է 40 օր. տաք հետքերով վնասազերծեցին բազմաթիվ բնակարաններ թալանած եռյակին. նրանք են՝ «Դռելը», «Ուրագն» ու «Քյալբաթինը»

Արտակարգ դեպք Գյումրիում. ճանապարհային ոստիկանները դասակի հրամանատարի գլխավորությամբ վտանգելով իրենց կյանքը՝ կանխել են «Կացին» մականվամբ 35-ամյա քաղաքացու ինքնասպանության փորձը

shunshan.com

----------

Աթեիստ (24.10.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Լոռու մարզի ոստիկանները կանեփի ծխի տակ իրենց զգում են 7-րդ երկնքում
> 
> shunshan.com

----------

Արշակ (28.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լուրի բովանդակությունը ջայնամ, բայց ում մտքով կանցներ, որ կոլայդերը բախիչն ա  :Jpit: ))

https://www.1in.am/2454391.html?utm_...nfo.am_android

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս 1in.am-ը, իմ ուրախությունն ա։ Որ լուրերի պակասություն ա լինում, սկում են եթերը ամեն տեսակի ստեղից ընդեղից թարգմանած լուրերով լցնել։ 

Կործանիչների ձեռքբերումը ԱՄՆ-ՌԴ հարաբերությունների և ԵԱՏՄ-ին Հայաստանի անդամակցության համատեքստում




> Հայկական օդուժն այժմ զինված է միմիայն ՍՈւ-25 *«Հրաչ»* գրոհային և Լ-39 «Ալբատրոս» ուսումնամարտական ինքնաթիռներով և, ի տարբերություն Ադրբեջանի, չունի կործանիչներ:


Գրոհային Հրաչ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (05.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Սեպտեմբերի «նորությունա», բայց նոր աչքովս ընկավ )))

Армения присоединится к санкциям против России из-за отравления Скрипалей




> «Я очень люблю Россию, как и миллионы моих сограждан. Мы с удовольствием посещаем эту страну с разными целями. Думаю, многовековой дружбе наших народов ничего не угрожает, но я регулярно заверял наших американских и европейских партнёров в том, что Армения берёт с них пример и будет так делать в ближайшие годы. Естественно, мы поддержим новые санкции против России за отравление Скрипалей. Я считаю, что нехорошо травить людей боевыми газами, ровно, как и отправлять политических оппонентов за решётку. Думаю, Путин меня поймёт и одобрит наше решение», — заявил глава правительства.

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս Ղուլյանը միշտ վրես ազդել ա․ էն իրա ձենով ու մուննաթով, որ յանի հայտնագործություն ա անում, բայց մեջը գրամ նյութ չկա։ Բայց համ էլ մի քիչ դեբիլոտ ա․ 

Հայաստանցիների 99 ամբողջ 00000009 տոկոսը գաղափար չունի, թե ում հետ է դաշինք կնքել «Իմ քայլը»




> Հայաստանցիների *99 ամբողջ 00000009 տոկոսը* գաղափար չունի, թե ում հետ է դաշինք կնքել «Իմ քայլը»


նո քոմենթ, էլի  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (06.11.2018), Progart (07.11.2018), Աթեիստ (06.11.2018), Հայկօ (06.11.2018)

----------


## Freeman

> Էս Ղուլյանը միշտ վրես ազդել ա․ էն իրա ձենով ու մուննաթով, որ յանի հայտնագործություն ա անում, բայց մեջը գրամ նյութ չկա։ Բայց համ էլ մի քիչ դեբիլոտ ա․ 
> 
> Հայաստանցիների 99 ամբողջ 00000009 տոկոսը գաղափար չունի, թե ում հետ է դաշինք կնքել «Իմ քայլը»
> 
> 
> 
> նո քոմենթ, էլի


Կարող ա մարդը մի հոգու ճշգրտությամբ ստատիստիկա ունի  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Կարող ա մարդը մի հոգու ճշգրտությամբ ստատիստիկա ունի


Էդ թիվը տասը միլիարդ բնակչության դեպքում ա մի հոգու ճշգրտությամբ: Պայծառատես ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարող ա մարդը մի հոգու ճշգրտությամբ ստատիստիկա ունի


Վաբշե տո, ինքը ուզում ա ասի, 99.9999999 տոկոսը, յանի սաղ էլի, կամ ոչ մեկը։ Բայց քանի որ մանկապարտեզում զրո շատ էին ասում, գիտի ամբողջից հետո պիտի զրոներ դնի, որ ճիշտ լինի։

----------

Progart (07.11.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս Ղուլյանը միշտ վրես ազդել ա․ էն իրա ձենով ու մուննաթով, որ յանի հայտնագործություն ա անում, բայց մեջը գրամ նյութ չկա։ *Բայց համ էլ մի քիչ դեբիլոտ ա․* 
> 
> Հայաստանցիների 99 ամբողջ 00000009 տոկոսը գաղափար չունի, թե ում հետ է դաշինք կնքել «Իմ քայլը»
> 
> 
> 
> նո քոմենթ, էլի


Դեբիլը դու ես  :Tongue: 
Թվի մասը հանած, մնացածը ճիշտ ա ասում։

----------


## Freeman

> Էդ թիվը տասը միլիարդ բնակչության դեպքում ա մի հոգու ճշգրտությամբ: Պայծառատես ա:


Աչքիս մի հոգի էլ գիտի,  բայց 1/10 մասով չգիտի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դեբիլը դու ես 
> Թվի մասը հանած, մնացածը ճիշտ ա ասում։


Պրոֆեսոր ջան, բարեկամ բան ա քեզ ?  :Smile:  Ասա քիչ աչքի երեւա էլի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պրոֆեսոր ջան, բարեկամ բան ա քեզ ?  Ասա քիչ աչքի երեւա էլի։


պրոֆեսորը դու ես  :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դաշնակների պատմական առեղծվածները  :LOL:   :LOL: 

Իսրայելի գիտնականները Նեգեվ անապատում հայտնաբերել են Քրիստոսի պատկերը




> Հայֆայի համալսարանի գիտնականները Նեգեվ անապատի կենտրոնում գտնվող բյուզանդական եկեղեցում հայտնաբերել են Հիսուս Քրիստոսի պատկերը: Այս մասին հաղորդում է «ՌԻԱ Նովոստի»-ն: Մասնագետները այդ պատկերը  հայտնաբերել են քրիստոնեական ավերված եկեղեցու առաստաղին: Համարվում է, որ այդ *եկեղեցին կառուցված է եղել մ.թ.ա 350 թվականին*: Հնագետները նշում են, որ Քրիստոսի պատկերը տարբերվում է աշխարհում տարածված պատկերից:


Դեբիլներ, էլի ․․․  :LOL:  Սքրինշոթ եմ արել, որ փոխեն-մոխեն, մեկա մնա պահպանենք սա պատմության համար։ 

Կցորդ 56028

----------

Smokie (12.12.2018)

----------


## Freeman

> Դաշնակների պատմական առեղծվածները  
> 
> Իսրայելի գիտնականները Նեգեվ անապատում հայտնաբերել են Քրիստոսի պատկերը
> 
> 
> 
> Դեբիլներ, էլի ․․․  Սքրինշոթ եմ արել, որ փոխեն-մոխեն, մեկա մնա պահպանենք սա պատմության համար։ 
> 
> Կցորդ 56028


Ասում ա՝ ընտրված է սխալ կցորդ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասում ա՝ ընտրված է սխալ կցորդ


Սենց աշխատու՞մ ա

Yerkir.am.jpg

----------

Freeman (18.11.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ



----------

Freeman (18.11.2018), Jarre (22.11.2018), Progart (14.01.2019), Smokie (12.12.2018), Շինարար (17.11.2018), Տրիբուն (18.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Համացանցում հրապարակվել է «Նավապետ Մարվելը» ֆիլմի պաշտոնական թրեյլերը

Աաաա, դեգենեռատներ .... նավապետ Մարվել  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (04.12.2018), Freeman (04.12.2018), Smokie (12.12.2018), _Հրաչ_ (04.12.2018), Գաղթական (04.12.2018), Հայկօ (04.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գիտնականները «աստղային հաննիբալիզմի» գործընթաց են ֆիքսել

Աաաաա, ուռոդներ ․․․․․ հաննիբալիզմ։ Հաննիբալը ուտի ձեզ։  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (18.12.2018), Jarre (18.12.2018), Rammstein (05.03.2019), Բարեկամ (07.01.2019), Հայկօ (18.12.2018)

----------


## Jarre

> Գիտնականները «աստղային հաննիբալիզմի» գործընթաց են ֆիքսել
> 
> Աաաաա, ուռոդներ ․․․․․ հաննիբալիզմ։ Հաննիբալը ուտի ձեզ։


Եթե էս նորությունը քաղաքական լրագրող գրեր, ապա կվերնագրեր էսպես. Գիտնականները «աստղային պուտինիզմի» գործընթաց են ֆիքսել

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ամանորյա փոքրիկ հրաշքը՝ Բաղրամյան 26-ում. Աննա Հակոբյանը հյուրընկալեց մանուկներին




> «Հավաքվել ենք միասին՝ գյուղից, քաղաքից, տարբեր վայրերից, որպեսզի միասին անցկացնենք այս օրը, միասին *ցտեսություն ասենք 2018թ-ին* և դիմավորենք 2019-ը: Մենք այստեղ ենք, որպեսզի ուշադիր լինենք միմյանց նկատմամբ, որպեսզի ընկերանանք իրար հետ, սիրենք իրար և հաջորդ ողջ տարվա ընթացքում կապ պահենք իրար հետ: Մենք չենք եկել այսօր պարզապես ժամանակ անցկացնենք ու գնանք, եկել ենք իրար հետ ծանոթանալու, ընկերանալու և ամբողջ տարի իրար հետ կապի մեջ լինելու համար»,-նշեց Աննա Հակոբյանը:


 :LOL:  Նիկոլը ժամանակի մեքենա ունի, տվել ա Աննային։

----------

Smokie (28.12.2018), Ռուֆուս (27.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նավապետ Մարվելը թեմաներով աձին․․․․․  :LOL:  

Marvel-ն ու Disney-ը Տորի ընկերուհու մասին նոր սերիալ են նկարահանելու




> Համաձայն տեղեկությունների, Lady Sif շարքը նախնական փուլում է: *Հրաձգության* 6-8 դրվագի համար հատկացվելու է մոտ 100 մլն դոլար, սակայն դեռ հայտնի չէ, ֆիլմը «Տոր. *Ռագանրոկ*» ֆիլմի էկրանավորումից առա՞ջ, թե՞ հետո կհայտնվի մեծ էկրաններին:


Ջհանդամ, որ Տագանրոկը  :LOL:  արդեն մի տարուց ավել ա էկրաններին ա, բայց հրաձգությունը սպանիչ ա  :LOL:  :LOL:  էս shooting-ն են հաստատ սենց թարգմանել էլի։ 

Նավապետ Մարվելը թեմաներով դվա․․․․․  :LOL: 

Բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ֆիլմերն ըստ ամերիկացի կինոօպերատորների




> Ցուցակը գլխավորում է *«Արաբական Լորենս»* ֆիլմը, որը նկարահանվել է 1962 թվականին


Արաբական Լորենս, շֆեցարական պանիր, ուզբեկական բամբակ ․․․․  :LOL:   :LOL:  

Իմ արև, էս 1in.am-ը իմ ուրախությունն ա։

----------

Rammstein (14.01.2019), _Հրաչ_ (15.01.2019), Աթեիստ (14.01.2019), Գաղթական (13.01.2019), Հայկօ (14.01.2019)

----------


## Rammstein

Հրաձգությունը սպանեց։  :Jpit: 

Թորի անունը Տոր թարգմանելն էլ՝ մյուս կողմից, չնայած էդ ոնց որ 1in.am-ից չի եկել, դեռ էդ կինոյի պաստառների վրա էր տենց։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Անգրագետ շան որդիք ․․․  :LOL:   :LOL: 

Պուտինը կոչ է արել ԱՄՆ-ին` մոռանալ ռազմական առավելություն ստանալու պատրանքի մասին և նոր հրթիռ ներկայացրել




> Ի թիվս բազմաթիվ հարցերի, նա խոսել է նաև  նոր ծովային հիպերձայնային «Ցիրկոն» հրթիռի մասին: Ըստ Պուտինի` այն կունենա *9 թափից* ավելի արագություն, 1 հազար կիլոմետրից ավելի խոցման հեռավորություն:


Էս ռուսերենից скорость 9 Махов (Mach) թարգմանել են 9 թափ արագություն  :LOL:  իրանց պատկերացմամբ արագության չափման միավորը մախին տալն ա էլի, արա ինչ ես մախիտ տալիս։ Կոտորվեք դուք, դեբիլներ  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Freeman (20.02.2019), Rammstein (20.02.2019), Աթեիստ (20.02.2019), Հայկօ (21.02.2019), Ներսես_AM (20.02.2019)

----------


## Freeman

> Անգրագետ շան որդիք ․․․  
> 
> Պուտինը կոչ է արել ԱՄՆ-ին` մոռանալ ռազմական առավելություն ստանալու պատրանքի մասին և նոր հրթիռ ներկայացրել
> 
> 
> 
> Էս ռուսերենից скорость 9 Махов (Mach) թարգմանել են 9 թափ արագություն  իրանց պատկերացմամբ արագության չափման միավորը մախին տալն ա էլի, արա ինչ ես մախիտ տալիս։ Կոտորվեք դուք, դեբիլներ


1 հազարն էլ ա բացում

----------

Rammstein (20.02.2019), Աթեիստ (20.02.2019), Հայկօ (21.02.2019), Տրիբուն (20.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ ՀԺ-ն: и смех и грех ....

IMG_0028.jpg

----------

CactuSoul (18.03.2019), Rammstein (10.03.2019), Smokie (12.03.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Էս էլ ՀԺ-ն: и смех и грех ....
> 
> Կցորդ 56057


բա նկարը‎։ Հրշեջ ինքնաթիռը, ջուր ա լցնում։ Դրել են իբր ծուխ ա դուրս գալիս, հեսա հեսա կտրաքի։

----------

Rammstein (10.03.2019), Smokie (12.03.2019), Տրիբուն (10.03.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բա նկարը‎։ Հրշեջ ինքնաթիռը, ջուր ա լցնում։ Դրել են իբր ծուխ ա դուրս գալիս, հեսա հեսա կտրաքի։


Էտ էլ վրից

----------


## Rammstein

> Էս էլ ՀԺ-ն: и смех и грех ....
> 
> Կցորդ 56057


Աֆրիկան էլ երեւի պետությունն էր։

----------

Freeman (10.03.2019), Smokie (12.03.2019), Varzor (17.03.2019), Տրիբուն (10.03.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայտնի է Հարի Փոթերի կինոաշխարհի ամենավատ ֆիլմը




> Ամենավատ ֆիլմը համարվել է 2018 թ. Էկրաններին հայտնված «Ֆանտաստիկ արարածներ. Գրին դե Վալդի հանցագործությունները» ֆիլմը:....
> Նրան հաջորդում է «Հարրի Փոթերը և փյունիկի *շքանշանը*»:


 :LOL:

----------

Chuk (16.03.2019), Freeman (16.03.2019), Varzor (16.03.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Google Translate-ի ջանը սաղ լինի
Suzuki-ն մանրամասներ է ներկայացրել նոր ամենագնաց Jimny-ի մասին (ֆոտո)



> ունի 64 ձիաուժ հզորություն եւ 103 Նմ *պտտման պահ*

----------


## Գաղթական

Ինձ ա թվո՞ւմ, թե՞ այլմոլորակայինը քիչ փը շաշո ա..





> Այս աղջկա այլմոլորակային գեղեցկությունը խենթացնում է. նույնիսկ անհավատալի է, որ նա իրական է

----------

laro (17.03.2019), Տրիբուն (07.04.2019)

----------


## laro

> Ինձ ա թվո՞ւմ, թե՞ այլմոլորակայինը քիչ փը շաշո ա..


Թե բա այս աչքերի հմայքին չէին դիմանա անգամ Տրոյայի պատերը  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (17.03.2019), Տրիբուն (07.04.2019)

----------


## Նիկեա

ասում ա՝ Հյուսիսային Կենտուկիում նոյան տապանի կրկնօրինակի տերերը դատի են տվել ապահովագրական ընկերությանը, որը հրաժարվել ա փոխհատուցել անձրևից հասցված վնասները։  :LOL:  Ամբողջական հոդվածի հղումը։

----------

CactuSoul (31.05.2019), John (25.05.2019), Varzor (25.05.2019), _Հրաչ_ (25.05.2019), Գաղթական (25.05.2019), Տրիբուն (25.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Ստեղ են ասել` գնա մեռի, արի լայքեմ  :LOL: 
Ինչպե՞ս ղեկավարել Facebook-ի հաշիվը *մահից հետո*

----------

Նիկեա (02.06.2019)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Ստեղ են ասել` գնա մեռի, արի լայքեմ 
> Ինչպե՞ս ղեկավարել Facebook-ի հաշիվը *մահից հետո*


վայ, ես որ դեռ ֆեյսբուքից չէի ջնջվել, դզել էի էդ կարգավորումները, սրտառուչ նամակ գրել եթե դու կարդում ես սա, ուրեմն հավանաբար մեռել եմ ոճի։  :LOL:  ուղղակի մեկ ա չէի ջոկում թե ոնց ա ջոկելու որ մեռել եմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> վայ, ես որ դեռ ֆեյսբուքից չէի ջնջվել, դզել էի էդ կարգավորումները, սրտառուչ նամակ գրել եթե դու կարդում ես սա, ուրեմն հավանաբար մեռել եմ ոճի։  ուղղակի մեկ ա չէի ջոկում թե ոնց ա ջոկելու որ մեռել եմ։


Քոմենթներից  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (04.06.2019), Նիկեա (04.06.2019)

----------


## Freeman

> վայ, ես որ դեռ ֆեյսբուքից չէի ջնջվել, դզել էի էդ կարգավորումները, սրտառուչ նամակ գրել եթե դու կարդում ես սա, ուրեմն հավանաբար մեռել եմ ոճի։  ուղղակի մեկ ա չէի ջոկում թե ոնց ա ջոկելու որ մեռել եմ։


Ինձ թվում ա իրանց AI -ը նախորոք էլ կարա հասկանա, թե երբ ես մեռնելու ։դ

----------

Նիկեա (05.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Տարբերակ կա՞ հոդվածը թարգմանողին տեղեկացնելու, որ Իռլանդիան ու Իսլանդիան տարբեր երկրներ են  :LOL: 
Հայտնի է զբոսաշրջիկների համար Եվրոպայի ամենաթանկ երկիրը

----------

Գաղթական (23.07.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Թե բա՝ Վանեցյանին ասեք, որ էդ մենք ենք 2018թվին Հայաստանը փրկել...


 Армения ведет с Россией гибридную войну, находясь в ОДКБ и ЕАЭС




> Может ли Армения с такой позицией находится в тесной интеграции с Россией? И не является ли интеграция ширмой для ведения гибридной войны с Россией?

----------

Varzor (14.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մոտավորապես էս որակի քննադարատություն ա էլի հիմա տիրում երկրում: Էնքան որ մի բան բլթցնեն… 

Վարչապետի թվաբանությունն ու իրականությունը




> որպես Հայաստանի տնտեսության համար ռազմավարական առաջնահերթություն, նշում էր, որ 2050 թ. Հայաստան այցելող զբոսաշրջիկների թիվը պետք է հասցնել 15 միլիոնի։ Թիվը, իհարկե, ոգևորող է ներկայիս 1.5 միլիոնի համեմատությամբ:
> .....
> Մինչդեռ 15 միլիոնը նշանակում է 2050 թ. այսօրվա համեմատությամբ ունենալ 1000 %-անոց աճ:
> 
> Եթե դարձյալ օգտվենք թվաբանությունից, ապա կպարզվի, որ առաջիկա 30 տարիներից յուրաքանչյուրում Հայաստան այցելողների թիվը միջինում պետք է ավելանա 30 %-ով, ինչը հնարավոր է ավելի շուտ տեսականորեն:


Էս մարդը մի եքա հոդված ա գրել, ու իրա կարծիքով որ 1.5 միլիոնը 30 տարում դառնա 15 միլիոն, ասել է թե 1000% աճ լինի, տարեկան պետք ա 30% աճ լինի, երևի 1000-ը բաժանել ա 30-ի։ Այսինքն, մարդը չորրորդ դասրանում անցնելիք բարդ տոկոսի մասին չի լսել, բայց մի գլխից մեծ խրատական հոդվածա գրել, մեջն էլ վարչապետին թվաբանության դասեր ա տալիս, ու մի ճոռոմ էլ վերնագիր ա դրել։

----------

Freeman (15.08.2019), Varzor (14.08.2019), Հայկօ (14.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (14.08.2019), Շինարար (14.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Թե բա՝ Վանեցյանին ասեք, որ էդ մենք ենք 2018թվին Հայաստանը փրկել...
>  Армения ведет с Россией гибридную войну, находясь в ОДКБ и ЕАЭС


Սովետի վախտերը "Պրավդա"-ն առնում էին մենակ որպես զուգարանի թուղթ։
Հիմա էլ կայքը՝ վիրտուալ զուգարանի թուղթա  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մոտավորապես էս որակի քննադարատություն ա էլի հիմա տիրում երկրում: Էնքան որ մի բան բլթցնեն… 
> 
> Վարչապետի թվաբանությունն ու իրականությունը
> 
> Էս մարդը մի եքա հոդված ա գրել, ու իրա կարծիքով որ 1.5 միլիոնը 30 տարում դառնա 15 միլիոն, ասել է թե 1000% աճ լինի, տարեկան պետք ա 30% աճ լինի, երևի 1000-ը բաժանել ա 30-ի։ Այսինքն, մարդը չորրորդ դասրանում անցնելիք բարդ տոկոսի մասին չի լսել, բայց մի գլխից մեծ խրատական հոդվածա գրել, մեջն էլ վարչապետին թվաբանության դասեր ա տալիս, ու մի ճոռոմ էլ վերնագիր ա դրել։


Չեմ ալարել, հաշվել եմ․ 30 տարուց Հայաստան ա գալու տարեկան երեք միլիարդ զբոսաշրջիկ:

----------

Varzor (14.08.2019), Տրիբուն (14.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չեմ ալարել, հաշվել եմ․ 30 տարուց Հայաստան ա գալու տարեկան երեք միլիարդ զբոսաշրջիկ:


Դրանից հետո ավելի տպավորիչ ա։ 35 տարում 12 միլիարդ ա անում  :LOL:  Այսինքն այլմոլորակային տուրիստներ ենք ունենալու։

----------

Varzor (14.08.2019), Հայկօ (14.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Այսինքն այլմոլորակային տուրիստներ ենք ունենալու։


Արդեն ունենք  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

Արա, վերջապես իմացանք, թե երկիրն իրականում ով է ղեկավարում  :LOL: 
Վլադիմիր Պուտինը եւ վարչապետ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդեւը շնորհավորել են Ադրբեջանի *նախագահ* Մեհրիբան Ալիեւային ...

Հ․Գ․
Արդեն գլխի չեմ թարգմանիչի, թե կոմպով հավաքողի պրոբլեմ ունեն  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

Էս News.am-ը արդեն սըբանումա իրա վիրպումներով, ոնց որ անորակ երգիծական թերթ լինի  :LOL: 



> Տեսագրությունը հրապարակվել է ՀՀ կառավարության *«Ֆութուբ»-ի* պաշտոնական էջում:

----------

Smokie (09.09.2019), Գաղթական (09.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

И смех и грех, ստեղ են ասել․․

Կոտայքի մարզի Արգել գյուղում դի է *նկատվել*

http://araratnews.am/%D5%AF%D5%B8%D5...F%D5%A1%D5%BF/

----------

Varzor (10.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս տեսել ե՞ք
ՃՃՃ




> Азербайджан назвал футбольный клуб как столицу Армении Ереван
> 
> Азербайджанские СМИ сообщают, что еще один клуб получил лицензию на участие в чемпионате страны в региональной лиге в сезоне 2019-2020 гг. Это клуб с азербайджанской версией названия столицы Армении — «Ирэван».
> 
> «Ирэван» представляет историческую столицу Западного Азербайджана», — пишет сайт Yenisabah.az.

----------

Varzor (19.09.2019), Արշակ (20.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Էս տեսել ե՞ք
> ՃՃՃ


Դե արդեն մանրից պատրաստվում են Հայաստանին հանձվելուն  :LOL: 
Հաջորդիվ Մաշտոցյան այբուբենն են սկսելու կիրառել, որպեսզի "Արևմտյան Ադրբեջանի" կազմում լեզվական խնդիրներ չունենան

----------

Գաղթական (19.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դե արդեն մանրից պատրաստվում են Հայաստանին հանձվելուն 
> Հաջորդիվ Մաշտոցյան այբուբենն են սկսելու կիրառել, որպեսզի "Արևմտյան Ադրբեջանի" կազմում լեզվական խնդիրներ չունենան


Դե էս վերջերս նոր tv-ալիք էին չէ բացել՝ հայալեզու:
Հայերն էլ ղժժում էին, թե՝ սովորեք-սովորեք, «հանձնվում եմ» բառը թուրքերեն մեր զինվորները չեն հասկանում..

----------

Varzor (19.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Բա տեսել ե՞ք, որ դուռակներն 2 տերտեր էին ուղարկել՝ ազերփայչանի դրոշով ու մի սուրու օխչարների գլխավորությամբ Աղթամարի վանքում աղոթելու,
ձեռի հետ էլ պահանջելու, որ դա հին աղվանական վանք հռչակվի..

----------

Varzor (19.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դե էս վերջերս նոր tv-ալիք էին չէ բացել՝ հայալեզու:
> Հայերն էլ ղժժում էին, թե՝ սովորեք-սովորեք, «հանձնվում եմ» բառը թուրքերեն մեր զինվորները չեն հասկանում..


էս կանալը:

էս էլ դրա կայքը





> Բա տեսել ե՞ք, որ դուռակներն 2 տերտեր էին ուղարկել՝ ազերփայչանի դրոշով ու մի սուրու օխչարների գլխավորությամբ Աղթամարի վանքում աղոթելու,
> ձեռի հետ էլ պահանջելու, որ դա հին աղվանական վանք հռչակվի..


էս էլ` սուրուն

----------


## Varzor

> էս էլ` սուրուն


Սուրուն չկա՝ չի ցույց տալիս։ Կարողա հենց գործ գայլերը կերել են  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սուրուն չկա՝ չի ցույց տալիս։ Կարողա հենց գործ գայլերը կերել են


Ո՞նց չի ցույց տալիս, բա էն կողքի հավաքվածնե՞րը

----------


## Varzor

> Ո՞նց չի ցույց տալիս, բա էն կողքի հավաքվածնե՞րը


Սուրու, հոտ - մանր և միջին եղջերավոր անասունների խումբ:
Ես տեսանյութում դրանցից չտեսա: Ավելի շատ ուղեղը հանած կամ ծախված պրիմատների տեսա: Դրանց խումբը չգիտեմ ոնց են անվանում  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

Լսել են, որ հեղափոխություն հարսանիք է եղել, բայց լավ չեն լսել, թե որտեղ..

Քայլ արա՝ իզգանյածь արա, արա
)))


На границе Бурятии с Иркутской областью сотрудники полиции задержали якутского шамана Александра Габышева, который шел в Москву «изгонять Путина».

----------

Varzor (20.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Պիպեեեց...
Իլհամ Ալիևի գրքի 87-րդ հատորն ա լույս տեսել..
87-րդ հատորը Կառլ...




> Издана 87-я книга многотомника «Ильхам Алиев. Развитие - наша цель»

----------

Varzor (22.09.2019), Շինարար (22.09.2019), Տրիբուն (22.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պիպեեեց...
> Իլհամ Ալիևի գրքի 87-րդ հատորն ա լույս տեսել..
> 87-րդ հատորը Կառլ...


Նենց եմ ուրախանում, որ սենց բաներ եմ կարդում։ Թող ինչքան կարա գրի, մի հազար հատոր գրի։  :LOL:  Էս նշանակում ա, որ Ադրբեջանը երբեք նորմալ երկիր չի դառնա, ոնց ոչխար էին, տենց էլ կմնան։ Իսկ էտ մեզ մենակ օգուտ կա։

----------

Life (22.09.2019), Lion (22.09.2019), Գաղթական (22.09.2019), Ներսես_AM (22.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Տենց մի եզ էլ Կասպից ծովի մյուս ափին է տեղավորված - *В Туркменистане шестой день празднуют публикацию книги президента об алабаях.*

----------

Varzor (23.09.2019), Գաղթական (22.09.2019), Տրիբուն (23.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Շեդևր ա.
https://m.shamshyan.com/hy/article/2019/12/31/1144174/

Ես վատ վարչապետ կլինեի, սենց լրտվականը ուղղակի կփակեի։

----------

Հայկօ (15.01.2020)

----------


## Chuk

Ես սրա տեքստը գրողին մրցանակ կտայի՝ ֆանտազիայի համար, ընթերցողին՝ կարդալուց հիստերիկ չխնդալու համար :ճ



https://www.facebook.com/7Luram/videos/577467202984872/

----------

Varzor (16.01.2020), _Հրաչ_ (17.01.2020), Աթեիստ (16.01.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դեբիլներ 




> .    ԿԳՄՍ նախարարությունը Եվրոպական հանձնաժողովից կստանա 2 միլիարդ 662 հազար 985 եվրո դրամաշնորհ (2,662,985.40 եվրո)՝ «ԵՄ-ն հանուն նորարարության ծրագրի»/«EU4Innovation Project» ծրագրի իրականացման համար։


https://168.am/2020/08/29/1358772.html

----------

Varzor (01.09.2020), Աթեիստ (30.08.2020), Հայկօ (30.08.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դեբիլներ 
> 
> https://168.am/2020/08/29/1358772.html


Արդեն ուղղել են ։)

----------


## Freeman

> Դեբիլներ 
> 
> 
> 
> https://168.am/2020/08/29/1358772.html


Արայիկն էս թիվը տենար, ինֆարկտ կստանար  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (01.09.2020), Աթեիստ (30.08.2020), Հայկօ (30.08.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Արայիկն էս թիվը տենար, ինֆարկտ կստանար


Չէր ստանա, դրանք ինֆարկտից չեն մեռնում  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

էսօրվա ստացածս բոցը․
Էս գրողը սեքսիստական կամ կրոնական ենթագիտակցությամբ է առաջնորդվել  :LOL: 




> Բացահայտվել է առանձնապես խոշոր չափերով թմրամիջոցների ապօրինի շրջանառության շղթա. Մեկն իրանցի է, մյուսը՝ կին


աղբյուր

----------

Freeman (11.06.2021), One_Way_Ticket (11.06.2021), Գաղթական (14.06.2021), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2021)

----------

